#ubuntu-fi 2011-10-10
<app> Miten mun kello voi olla Windowsissa 10:28 ja Ubintu/VMware/Windowsissa 9:45? Miten voi olla murto-osatuntien ero?
<app> Mistä mä katon, että Ubuntu tietää että rautakello on localtime?
<app> Tai asetan...
<app> EEST on asetettu ja NTP-palvelimet käytössä (clock preferencec Gnomessa...)
<app> Tai ainakin luulin asettaneeni NTP:n. Nyt en enää löydä sitä asetusta...
<tale> app: Ubuntussa kello synkronoidaan jos et itse ota NTP:tä pois käytöstä.
<tale> app: Wintoosassa sitävastoin kellon synkronointi on omalla vastuulla.
<app> No löysin System/Admin/time and date, eli manual, laitoin ntp:n päälle
<tale> app: Katso tiedostoja /etc/default/ntp
<tale> app: No joo, käy se tuolta GUI:n kauttakin.
<app> Ja laitoin /etc/default/rcS: UTC=no
<app> Pitäisköhän nyt logata ulos tai buutata että jotain tapahtuis...
<app> kokeilen, bye
<tale> No ei olis tarvinnut logata ulos eikä bootata.
<app> onnistui. Mutta voiko UTC=no asetuksen tehdä Gnomella?
<app> Ei kai voi olettaa, että newbiet osaa editoida jotain /etc/default/rcS, UCT=no -asetusta?
<tale> app: Tarkoitko onko sille GUI:ta josta tuon voi tehdä? Asennuksen aikana tuon saa kysytettyä ja silloin on GUI, muuten en tiedä.
<app> Steve Jobs kääntyy varmaan aina haudassaa kun se miettii Linux-yhteisön suhtautumista käytettävyyteen...
<app> Ei mun mielestä asennus kysynyt sitä...
<tale> app: Ei niin, jos ajat normaaliasennuksen. Alternatan saa kyselemään enemmän.
<app> Ja tänkin asian kanssa olen tapellut muistaakseni noin 10 vuotta ja ainakin tusina eri tapaa hoitaa asia eri distroissa on tullut vastaan...
<tale> app: Haluatko tosiaan UTC=no? Silloinhan koneen kello ei ole maailmanajassa.
<app> Ja helvetti KELLONAIKA on about perustavinta mitä mihinkään koneeseen ikinä konffataan!
<tale> app: Kun antaa koneen kellon olla maailmanajassa ja aikavyöhyke oikein, kellon kanssa ei ole pulmia.
<app> No ei WIndowsin kelloa voi laitaa UTC-aikaan, tai se ei ole kovin turvallista!!!
<tale> Näin on ollut Windows NT:stä alkaen, vain susikasi ja sitä vanhemmat wintoosat ei osannut toimia dualbootissa linuxin kanssa ja kello näkyisi oikein.
<app> Näinhän Linux-jengi aina pesee kätensä tästä ongelmasta ja syyttää Windowsia...
<app> Ihan niinkuin elettäisiin jossain tyhjiössä, jossa ei tarvi otta muita huomioon.
<kamidi> app... mitä ihmettä sä selität? :)
<tale> app: Ei suinkaan, kirjoitin tuon pulman ratkenneenn 90-luvulla, ja wintoosat toimii siististi kellonajan suhteen nykyään.
<tale> app: Demonstroi tuo ongelma jonka väität olevan olemassa.
<app> No, tää on firman virallinen läppäri, eikä mulla ole edes admin oikeuksia Windowsiin. WEttä siinähän säädärt reksiteriä
<app> Ja vaikka olisi, en uskaltaisi. Kerberokselle kello on kriittinen.
<app> Tuolla Ubuntun wikissä sanottiin myös, että on turvallisempaa säätää Ubuntu localtimeen.
<tale> app: Missä kohtaa wikiä?
<app> Changing Linux to use local time is easier and more reliable than changing Windows to use UTC, so dual-boot Linux/Windows systems tend to use local time.
<app> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/xr6ojg -> UbuntuTime - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<app> No ei ollut wiki caan helppi...
<app> Eli tuo oli suora lainaus
<app> Ja kuten sanottu, mulla ei ole vaihtoehtoja.
<czr> app, ainahan sa voit kasin saataa sen kellon vaikka ois firman lappari. olettaen et sul on local admin-tunnarit
<czr> kerb antaa 5 minsaa anteeksi AD:ssa
<czr> tai anto joskus. en tieda miten nykyaan.
<ak-> uskaltaskohan päivittää ubuntun 11.04 -> 11.10, joskus 11.10 beta2 aikoina clean installi aiheutti jonkun kernelbugin ni asensin 11.04 mut kai tommoset ois nyt jo korjattu?
<Tm_T> ak-: mulla on nyrkkisääntönä että jos pitää kysyä, niin ei, tosin, jos osaat selvitä mahdollisista ongelmista niin miksikäs ei
<ak-> samahan tuo on kokeilla, jotain tekemistä tällekkinpäivälle jos hajoo :D
<Tm_T> (:
<ak-> en oikeen ottanu selvää mikä sen ongelman alunperikään sillon aiheutti, ainakin SMP siinä kernelbugissa vilahti mutta en oikein ymmärtäny ja kokeilin 10.04 joka toimi ni laitoin betailun piikkiin ja luotto on kova että kyllä ne sen on korjannu
<ak-> eikö tässä 11.10 ole enää sitä gnome-classikkia lainkaan? tossa gdm valikossa mulla vain joku ubuntu ja ubuntu 2d ja kummatkin menee tähän unityyn
<Tm_T> hmmm, etäisesti muistelisin että tämä olisi ollut suunnitelma juurikin
<ath> Ei ole
<ath> Gnome 3:n voi asentaa erikseen (mutta se on kokonaan eri peto kuin se vanha Classic).
<ak-> jaahas, kai tähänkin vois tottua mutta kovin hankalalta tuntuu ainakin näin aluks, kai tälle mahollisuuden vois antaa ja jos ei ala luonnistumaa ni asentaa sit vaik xfce4
<Wastrel_> arvoisat asiantuntijat, miten saan käynnistyksessä ennen pidgin ohjelman (autostart) käynnistymistä näyttöön kyselyn "Käynnistetäänkö pidgin?"? En haluaisi joka käynnistyksessä pidginin käynnistyvän.
<orava> ota pidginin autostart pois ja laita pikakuvake työpöydälle/käynnistän manuaalisesti? :)
<re-G> Wastrel_: kätevämpää ottaa autostart vaan pois?
<re-G> kuka käskee autostarttia käyttää jos sitä ei halua
<Wastrel_> arvasin, että tuota tarjotaan mutta tuota ei nyt haettu ratkaisuksi
<Wastrel_> sitä ei vaan tahdo muistaa painella kaikki kuvakkeita
<re-G> no eikö sitä voi sammuttaa niinä kertoina kun ei halua olla tavoitettavissa... en ihan ymmärrä use-casea. Mutta saahan tuon tietysti tehtyä.
<Wastrel_> sen verta hidas kone että säätämisessä ehtii logata irkkikanaville ennen kuin pystyy painaa ruksista kiinni
<Wastrel_> muistaakseni autostart ei hyväksy .sh päätteistä tiedostoa ajettavaksi vaan se pitää ensin kierrättää .desktop tiedoston kautta
<Wastrel_> zenity voisi olla ratkaisu niin ei tarvitse mennä terminaaliin
<re-G> Wastrel_: juurikin toi tuli mieleen
<ak-> tää unity ei vissiin oikein toimi separates X kanssa? vai enkö vain osaa... toisessa näytössä näkyy vain valkoista, mutta ohjelmia sinne saa avattua kyllä tyyliin DISPLAY=":0.1" gnome-terminal& mutta ei niissä sit ole mitään kehyksiä tai ei niitä voi siirrellä tai mitään
<ak-> http://imgur.com/l5AA8 saimpas screenshotinkin
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/LUwYiI -> imgur: the simple image sharer
<Finnish> Miten shell-kasky ajetaan semmoiselle paketille jonka nimi on autorun?
<tale> Finnish: Mikä shell-käsky?
<Finnish> Yritän asentaan Samsungin ajureita
<Finnish> http://www.samsung.com/uk/consumer/print-solutions/print-solutions/mono-multi-function-products/SCX-3205/SEE-support
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/Sw1ABi -> SCX-3205 Mono Laser Multifunction Printer | B2B Printers - SAMSUNG UK
<Finnish> Ah, no nyt onnistuin
<orava> tällänen tyhmä kysymys, voiko esim crunchbangissa käyttää ubuntun repoa?
<vandor> en tiedä, mut itsekkin asennan ks. distroa
<vandor> melko hidas on vaan tyhjentämään levyä
<re-G> orava: todennäköisesti riippuvuudet on aika solmussa, mutta voithan varovasti kokeilla
<re-G> orava: käytät kai sitä debian-pohjaista?
<orava> tottakai
<re-G> orava: mutta mikset käyttäisi debianin repoja
<re-G> debianiin on backportit, testing ja unstable, joita voi harkiten käyttää. Siis jos stablen softa on liian vanhaa
<orava> eroaakos ubuntun ja debianin repot paljonkin toisistaan? ubuntun repoista oon tottunut löytämään aina valmiina kaikki ohjelmat mitä olen etsinytkin :)
<re-G> suurin osa ohjelmista löytyy molemmista
<orava> ok
<re-G> firefoxia ei ole debian-repoissa vaan siellä se on nimellä iceweasel
<Finnish> Apuva! Samsung scx-3205 tulostinskanneri asentui ja tulosti onnistuneesti testisivun mutta en saa mitenkään sillä skannattua, simple scan ja xsane kertoo ettei löydy skanneria. Mitenkähän osais edetä asiassa?
<orava> eli nykynen firefoxin 7.x profiili on täysin yhteensopiva myös tuohon iceweaseliin?
<re-G> orava: no jos vaa versionumerot täsmää niin eiköhän
<orava> ok
<re-G> Finnish: http://alioth.debian.org/tracker/index.php?func=detail&aid=312902&group_id=30186&atid=410366 <- pääsetkö alkuun
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/oC1nND -> Alioth: SANE - Scanner Access Now Easy: [#312902] Samsung SCX-3205W is supported by xerox_mfp (connected to USB)
<Finnish> re-G, Mulla ei oo toi W-malli, onkohan eroa?
<orava> ei
<Finnish> Hmm, onks toi vähän sekava ohje?
<Finnish> Eli pitääks mun ottaa sanen backend käyttöön vai?
<re-G> Finnish: valitettavasti joudut ottaa ite selvää, mun täytyy mennä... sanen backend on käytössä linuxissa aina skannerihommissa
<Finnish> re-G, Ok, kiitti kuitenkin
<vandor> kovinki normaalia et crunchbang on tyhjentäny levyä ainakin tunnin eikä vielä oo edes puolessa välis
<vandor> on kuitenki edenny välillä, että ei oo kone hyytyny
<vandor> aiemmin hdd regenerator löysi bad sectoreita levystä, levy 2010 samsung
<vandor> 160gt ja ide
<re-G> vandor: levy vaihtoon
<vandor> ok, sain ton levyn vähän käytettynä enkä tiiä mistä se on ostettu
<vandor> mut pitää selvittää
<Finnish> Pitääks mun käynnistää udev sekä sane uudestaan ton jälkeen? Jos kyllä niin miten? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xsane/+bug/576531/comments/14
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 576531 in xsane (Ubuntu) "netdiscovery: relocation error & segfault" [Undecided,New]
<shanttu> kun lisää repoja komentoriviltä niin voi varmaan laittaa useita samaan aikaan? tuleeko jotain && tms väliin vai riittääkö pelkkä väli?
<re-G> shanttu: uusi rivi
<shanttu> ok. kiitokset
<gildean> ja kannattaa tosiaan opetella käyttämään add-apt-repository:a
<gildean> se on aika paljon helpompi ja nopeempi
#ubuntu-fi 2011-10-11
<letkume> päivää
<Wolde> Heips
<re-G> pääsin ku pääsinki ruottin läpi \o/
<tale> Matkustit Suomesta Norjaan=
<re-G> tale: se ois ollu helpompaa, vaikka kävellen
<elias_a> re-G: Onneksi olkoon. Sitten reenaamaan sitä rannikkokaupunkiin kesäkuumilla. Tyttöjä jututtamaan :)
<re-G> elias_a: :)
#ubuntu-fi 2011-10-12
<avsu> Suomen repot ei taas toimi...
<Cheery> mä en saa yhteyttä repositoryihin jostain syystä
<Cheery> trumpetti-fi alhaalla kai
<Cheery> mutta miksi ei käytä toista serveriä sitten?
<avsu> näin on
<Tm_T> apt on siitä yksinkertainen että se käyttää sitä repositorya mitä se on asetettu käyttämään, ei ole mitään fallbackia
<Cheery> 'yksinkertainen' tosiaan. no tuolta löytyy kohta millä saa main repositoryyn vaihdettua
<Tm_T> jeps
<elias_a> Cheery: Meneekös moinen trumpetti jollain asennusmenetelmällä päälle?
<Cheery> elias_a: sen voi valita repositoryksi
<Cheery> nyt ihan eri asiaan..
<Cheery> mikä on paras syntetisointisofta minkä ubuntulle saa?
<inz> elias_a, fi.archive = trumpetti
<elias_a> inz: Ai jaa. Olenhan minä sen joskus nähnyt mutta eihän tuota muistanut.
<Cheery> mikä ohjelma se on mikä määrää ubuntussa ne typerät 'ääniefektit'?
<re-G> Cheery: olikohan system->preferences->sound
<Cheery> juu.. ei ole vain systeemimenua kun käytän eri desktopmanageria
<Cheery> mutta löyty jo
<Cheery> ärsyttää kun tulee joka klikkauksella semmonen TÖK! -ääni
<Cheery> joka on kohtalaisen kovalla
<re-G> luulis että silloin ei ois myöskään "ääniteemaa" käytössä
<pesasa> Ongelma on siinä, että muuta desktoppia, esim. kde, käytettäessä ei ole käynnissä gnome-settings-daemon, joka säätää noita ääniteemoja. Gnome-ohjelmat sitten idioottimaisesti käyttää oletusääniä.
<pesasa> Ubuntussa toimivin korjaus oli ainakin joskus kylmästi vaan defaulttiääniteemapaketin poisto.
<Cheery> pesasa: missä hakemistossa defaulttijätehakemisto on?
<Olotila> miten muutan 10.04:ssä näppiksen asettelun niin, että se pysyy?
<Olotila> joku komento pliis, GUIn avulla ei tottele
<ahma> Näkyy Ubuntu laskurissa "coming soon". Betaa en ole kokeillut, kannattaako päivittää? Mielipiteitä
<gildean> ihan mainio tuo on
<gildean> about kaikki isot bugit on jo korjattu
<ahma> Unity vs Gnome? Itse olen enemmän Gnomen ystävä. Toimiiko Gnome hyvin?
<gildean> en oo ees kokeillu tossa oneiricissa
<gildean> pelkkää unitya ja lightdm:ää
<gildean> ja unity 2d arm el-versiossa
<gildean> tai no, kyl siinäkin toimii 3d, mut vähän niin ja näin, lähinnä laitteen ajureista johtuen
<ahma> Onko kellään tietoa tarkasta julkistusajankohdasta? Ilmeisesti huomenna näihin aikoihin olisi jo ladattavissa.
<gildean> no periaatteessa kaikki paketit on jo ajan tasalla
<gildean> eli jos tyyliin asennat viimesimmän dailyn, ni se on yhtä kun se julkasu
<gildean> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/ca67O0 -> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) Daily Build
<pesasa> Cheery: Ööö, mitä tarkoitit? Ubuntun Gnomen defaultiiäänet ovat kai paketissa ubuntu-sounds.
<Ike-> Onnistuuko muilla Office 2010 asentaminen 11.04:ään? Mulla herjaa puuttuvasta MSXML versio 6.10.112.0:sta
<tale> Ike-: Onko kyseessä OpenOffice.org vai Libre Office?
<Ike-> M$ office. Anteeksi epäselvä viesti. Ja siis Winellä...
<Ike-> Olen kyllä yrittänyt ladata tuota pakettia, mutta eipä auta.
<tale> Ike-: Mitä pakettia? Luvataako tuon Officen toimivan Winen kautta?
<ahma> Ike, kokeile virtualbox? Ainakin toimii
<Ike-> Tai siis ei pakettia, vaan tuota MSXML 6.10.112.0:ää Googlailemalla pitäis toimia, mutta Wine AppDB:n mukaan ei.
<Ike-> Virtualboxiin ei riitä kunnolla RAM, mutta pitänee kokeilla saisko sillä just officen pyörimään.
<Ike-> Toki RAMia kannattais lisätä
<ahma> Paljonko ram?
<ahma> On nyt
<Ike-> 1 GiB
<ahma> Hyvinhän se riittää sitten
<Iltsu> kyl giga on aika vähä jo muutenki, saatika sit virtuaalikoneel
<Ike-> Ei kyllä riitä. Virtuaalikoneet takkuaa pahasti.
<ahma> Xp kyllä hyvin pyörii
<ahma> Taino, pyörii
<Iltsu> super nihkeesti
<ahma> No suosittelisin lubuntua niin hyvin pyörii.
<Ike-> Ei tarvi lubuntua ei. Tavallinen ubu kyllä pyörii, mutta virtuaalikoneita ei kestä
<re-G> mikähän mun tyhmään päätteeseen meni ku meinas tiltata iha täysin.. no nyt rokkailee taas
<re-G> veikkaan ylikuumentumista
<tsaknorris> onkos täällä iphone neroja?
<tsaknorris> nautiluksen kautta pääsen iphoneen kiinni, mutta miten se tapahtuu consolen kautta kun en löydä mount pointtia ollenkaan
<tsaknorris> ja kuinka iphonessa näkee esim sen folderin minkä linuxin kautta sinne lisäsin?
<re-G> tsaknorris: iphoneen pääsee konsolista muistaakseni: ifuse /mountpoint
<re-G> ja tuskin näät mistään folderia ja muutenki oisin varovainen minkään kopioimisessa iphonelle päin jos aiot vielä itunesiin kytkeä sen laitteen
<re-G> tosin mul ei kovin vankasti oo asiasta kokemusta
<tsaknorris> re-G, jeps noh se mount point ei ollukkaan ihan niin helppo juttula kun olisi luullut kun AFC toimii eri tavalla :)
<tsaknorris> antaa olla. cacca vehje!
<Iltsu> joo iha paska, voit pistä sen postis tänne hävitettäväks
<tsaknorris> varsinkin kun ei ole edes oma :D tollasta ostaiskaan heh..
<tsaknorris> nonnii kiitti taas sain siirrettyä, mutta oli kyllä taas huhhuh...
<totimkopf> :)
#ubuntu-fi 2011-10-13
<totimkopf> on joku täällä?
<Tm_T> huomenta
<gildean> no just heräsin
<gildean> huomenta
<totimkopf> hei :)
<gildean> sehän ois tänään julkasupäivä
<gildean> kanava taitaa olla ubuntu-release-party missä tuo julkistetaan ihan lähtölaskennan kanssa
<totimkopf> huomenta :)
<Qrc> taitaa mennä vielä "hetki" julkaisuun
<heikki_> jänskä toi a==b?c:d -lause c++:ssa ja php:ssä yms
<Qrc> niin mikä?
<Echramath> Niin siis jos a on b, tuohon kohtaan tulee c, muuten d.
<Echramath> Tuolla vaan säästää yhden iffin.
<heikki_> joo, esim return a==b?c:d
<Qrc> aina oppii uutta...
<heikki_> tai elainmaksu=(nimi=="kissa"?17:0); eli jos nimi on kissa niin eläinmaksu on 17
<Echramath> Teknisesti ottaen tuolla ei voi mitään säästää, mutta koodi lyhenee.
<heikki_> jep
<tale> Koodin saa hankalammin luettavaksi tuolla merkinnällä.
<elias_a> Hieman offtopic, mutta saattaa kiinnostaa teitä: http://www.mahdollista.fi/avoin-data-kysely/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/j0TBxw -> Avoin data kysely | Mahdollista
<elias_a> Kyse on siis hallinnon avoimesta datasta. Saa esittää mielipiteitä ja kehityspointteja.
<jukkis> moikka! Mitenköhän saisin selville mikä langaton verkkokortti koneessani on? Koneeni malli on HP G62-B24EO 15.6"
<mjr> hyvä alku on varmaan lspci | grep -i net
<jukkis> joo tuoltahan se löytyi, kiitokset
<MasterJ_> mikseihän tämä x-chat ala näkyyn tuossa unityn sivupaneelissa
<tabasko> noobi verkko kyssäri: voiko apacheen linkata toisen ip:n niin että sillä periaatteessa ohjataan esim FTP toiseen koneeseen?
<mjr> koeta selkeyttää
<tale> tabasko: Mitä apachella on tekemistä toisen koneen FTP:n kanssa?
<mjr> tai ftp:n ylipäätään
<tabasko> esim on munserveri.fi ja kaverin koneeseen saa yhteyden kun kirjoittaa ftp-kenttään munserveri.fi/kaverinserveri
<tale> tabasko: Luulen, että se mitä haluat tehdä on mahdollista, mutta ei Apachella. Jahka kerrot mihin pyrit saanet täsmällisempää neuvoa.
<Iltsu> tabasko, siis meinaat et yhdistää koneesee a, mut se yhteys meneeki oikeest koneesee b?
<mjr> voithan toki laittaa sinne redirectin
<Iltsu> jos yhtää hiffasi mist puhutaa ni ssh-tunneli vois olla jeppisjee ratkasu
<inz> "ftp-kenttä" ei kuulosta lupaavalta
<mjr> ei
<tabasko> sori puhuin luuriin :)
<tabasko> Iltsu: kyllä, näin kaveri välttäisi ip:n naputtelun ja dyndns-palvelujen käyttämisen
<tale> tabasko: tuo mrj:n ehdottaman HTML Redirect lienee käyttökelpoisin tapa. http://www.web-source.net/html_redirect.htm
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/spvnAv -> HTML tips: Redirect to a new page
<tabasko> lähinnä kosmeettinen juttu siis, ja aloin miettiin kuinka sen vois tehdä
<Iltsu> no mut jos sä jotai muuta haluut ajaa ku apachea ni sit toi ei oikee oo se juttu
<tabasko> tale: mutta toimiiko toi redirect just esim tän ftp:n kanssa?
<tale> tabasko: Kyllä pitäs, pistät siihen ftp:// urlin.
<tabasko> ehkä mä vain kokeilen enkä kysele enenpää tyhmiä :)
<Iltsu> paitsi et
<Iltsu> ftp:n käyttämine vuonna 2011 on tosi tyhmää
<Iltsu> älä tee nii
<tabasko> :)
<mjr> tabasko, no siis sen mistä redirect tehdään pitää olla http-urli, koska apache on http-palvelin
<mjr> se vaan voi uudelleenohjata ftp-palvelimelle
<mjr> pelkän ftp-clientin kanssa tämän käyttö ei toki ole kivaa, kun sen pitäis ensin hakea se redirect http:llä
<tabasko> mjr: huomasin äsken :)
<tabasko> tosiaan ftp-client ei osaa lukea tota redirectiä, dumb me
<czr> Iltsu, ftp on ihan hyva protokolla jos tarkoituksen jakaa julkisesti faileja
<czr> parempi kuin http tuohon tarkoitukseen
<Iltsu> se onki sit ainut
<czr> mahdollisesti, mut ei se siita tee "tosi tyhmää".
<Iltsu> no julkinen-ftp voi olla iha ok, mut sit se et sä käytät sitä omil linux-tunnuksillas ja siirtelet tiedostoi ni siihe se on tyhmää
<Iltsu> tosi tyhmää
<Iltsu> koska on sftp
<inz> czr, pitäiskö failblogin käyttää ftp:tä ;P
<czr> no, riippuu kait siitä haluavatko mainostuloja vai ei, mut mikä ettei :-)
<anger> löytyskö täältä phpbb-osaajia?
<anger> mietin olisko siitä käyttöä tukifoorumiksi
<anger> eli jos on kysymys, niin saa merkittyä viestin sellaiseksi, vaikka samaan tapaan kuin tuo kysymysmerkkilogon laittaminen
<inz> anger, jos haluat palvelimestas osan spämmibotnettiä, niin hyvä se on (nimim. kokemusta on ;)
<anger> ja kun siihen tulee ratkaisu, niin ton logon voisi muuttaa toisenlaiseksi
<anger> inz: joo, kuullu vähän huhuja että ei maailman tietoturvallisin ratkaisu
<czr> maailman tietoturvallisin ratkaisu on iso jätemurskain
<czr> se ei tosin liene kovin hyvä foorumialusta enää
<Echramath> Parempi kuin phpbb.
<czr> :-)
<anger> jep, täydellistä ratkaisua tuskin löytyy
<anger> mut tolla on niin rajattu pääsy, että tuskin tietoturva ihan ensimmäinen huolenaihe
<Iltsu> en kyl oo iki kuullu mitää kauhee hyvää sanottavaa noist foorumisoftist
<anger> kunhan on riittävän yksinkertainen sovellus
<czr> riippuu kait siitä luotatko niihin ihmisiin ja heidän ylläpitotaitoihinsa ketä tuonne päästät sit
<inz> anger, pistät vaan nnmp-palvelimen pystyyn ja rupeet taisteleen ikuista syyskuuta vastaan
<czr> anger, kokeile sftp:tä
<anger> saa toki ehdottaa muutakin kuin phpbb:tä
<inz> oho, nntp piti kirjottaa
<anger> czr: joo, kuullu että sftp on erityisen helppokäyttönen foorumisofta!
<czr> se on sitä kyl.
<czr> tietty teet niinku kaikki muutkin eli käytät pari viikkoa muiden kötöstysten testaamiseen ja sit ku kypsyt niin kötöstelet oman
<czr> jotta se on hauskaa niin otat phpbb:n pohjaksi siihen
<inz> Ja kun saat puolet ominaisuuksista toimiin, toteet että tää on ihan kuraa, surffaat hetken valmiita vaihtoehtoja ja rupeet kirjottaan RoRilla alusta
<czr> sit kypsyt siihen ja kirjoitat alusta, mut tällä kertaa XoR:illa!
 * czr gets his coat
<inz> NANDeilla pystyy tekeen kaiken!
<czr> kyl varppina :-)
<MasterJ_> hmmm. uudelleenkäynnistys näköjään korjaa ubuntun aina itsekseen :D
<anger> kylhän tollasia koodaisi aika nopsaan vaikka php:llä
<anger> mutta kysymys nyt on kannattaako kaikki tehdä itse
<czr> anger, anoa tapa miten saa just oikeansävyisiä ja -karvaisia pyöriä
<mjr> a
<czr> mut en tosiaan osaa ehdottaa mitään. kaikki web-jutut on aika kuraa imo. lähinnä sen takia etten ole koodannu niitä ite.
<Echramath> SMF ei ole ihan syvältä.
<Echramath> Sen päälle on rakennettu useita insuloita, jotka eivät vielä ole sortuneet.
<czr> ehkä ne vain sortuu hiljakseen eikä kukaan huomaa.
<Echramath> Onhan siinäkin ollut, että ihan oikeassa käytössä voi tulla jotkut ketjun pituusrajat vastaan.
<czr> ei voi jatkaa flametusta ikuisesti? aika vakava rajoite :-)
<Echramath> No megathreadit on tietysti muutenkin vähän niin ja näin, mutta ei sen rajoituksen alustasta pitäisi tulla.
<Echramath> Varsinkin kun se ei ilmoittaunut mitään vaan alkoi käyttäytyä oudosti.
<czr> auts
<Echramath> Mut se oli melko vanha versio.
<anger> no mut toi phpbb tulee sentään ubuntun mukana, smf ei :)
<orava> nyt on 11.10 ubuntun etusivulla :)
<inz> Kappas
<inz> thisisthecountdown sanoo viä monta tuntia
<czr> I accidentally the timezone.
<inz> voip olla
<inz> Tosin sanoo 4:39
<inz> mut tiärä häntä
<topyli> ei tuo countdown mitenkään voi tietää tarkkaa aikaa
<topyli> toimii about päivän tarkkuudella :)
<czr> topyli, ei tarkan ajan tietaminen ole niin mahdotonta! :-)
<czr> sitpaitsi voihan se olla valmis ollu vaikka kuinka kauan sisaisesti mut betassa pyoritelty vain bugisia valeversioita.
<topyli> tarkka aika on helppo tietää, mutta oikea ajankohta on hankalampi arvioida :)
<topyli> oikea ajankohta = katie toteaa että ok valmis on, julkistetaan
<Iltsu> anger, samaa aikaa #toisaalla
<Iltsu> 16:39:20 < jhh> perhana tuota SMF:ää, ihan hirveä sekasotku
<Iltsu> 16:39:26 < jhh> mistähän tuolta lisätään jäsenryhmään käyttäjä
<Iltsu> 16:39:53 < jhh> ah löyty nyt
<Iltsu> et emmä siit SMF:stäkää sit tiä :P
<anger> joo, en mä usko että siihenkään nyt rupean vaihtamaan
<anger> ja tää nyt on enemmän sellaista testailua mitä voisi saada aikaan
<anger> fyi: 64bit adobe-flashplugin löytyy nyt partner-reposta
<harriv> topicci laahaa perässä
<harriv> jännä ilmiö tuli 11.10:lla vastaan, jos on yksi käyttäjä kirjautunut sisään ja toinen käyttäjä yrittää kirjautua, niin salasanan syötän jälkeen salasanakenttä katoaa näkyvistä eikä millään käyttäjällä enää pääse sisään
<harriv> -> takaisin gdm:än käyttäjäksi
#ubuntu-fi 2011-10-14
<n1ko> ajeleekos kukaan muu netatalkkia ja oneiriccia?
<n1ko> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/netatalk/+bug/810732 mistähän tätä lähtis debuggaan
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 810732 in netatalk (Ubuntu) "Netatalk shows kernel panic in syslog when trying to connect to server in OS X 10.6.8. Worked fine before upgrade to ocelot" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<n1ko> oletettavasti vika ei oo itse netatalkissa vaan jossain oneiricin libeissä vaan hitusen hankala lähteä tonkimaan
<n1ko> mahtasko jopa olla tuon 32bit compatibilityhärdellin myötä tullutta regressiota. En tosin löytänyt viitteitä siitä että tuo käyttäisi moisia paketteja
<elias_a> Kertokaas mistä lähdetään hakemaan parannuskeinoja kun Natty tuntuisi swappaavan ihan koko ajan.
<elias_a> Ilmiö on tullut pikku hiljaa noin 2 kuukauden aikana ja nyt se on jo aika sietämätön.
<elias_a> Softia ei ole mitenkään tajuttomasti käynnissä: 2 selainta, joissa yhteensä noin 10 ikkunaa auki (FF + Chromium), Skype ja gedit.
<elias_a> Silti swappaa koko ajan.
<Iltsu> kato topil mikä sitä muistii syö
<elias_a> Firefox syö 30% mutta CPU-kuormitus on vain 3-5%.
<elias_a> Mistäs sen näkisi että käyttääkö käyttis todella swappia?
<elias_a> Löysin tällaisen, jossa ongelma oli ollut se, että levyn UUID oli muuttunut ja swappi oli sen takia poissa käytöstä: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1746080
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/PNVPRT -> [SOLVED] System too slow as it is not using the swap partition - Ubuntu Forums
<elias_a> Tai siis osion UUID
<elias_a> Jaa - tietty: cat /proc/swaps
<elias_a> On se käytössä. Outoa.
<re-G> elias_a: firefox on pka
<n1ko> jos se ei olis käytössä ei kone swappaisi... :)
<n1ko> katso free:llä paljonko oikeasti muistia menee
<n1ko> ja swappinessiä säätämällä voi tietty vaikuttaa
<tale> elias_a: ja top, painamalla m näytetään lajiteltuna muistin käytön mukaan.
<re-G> mut ei sil kovin dramaattisia vaikutuksia saa tehtyy
<re-G> elias_a: paljos muistia
<Iltsu> firefox on kyl jees, syö aika sopivast muistii
<n1ko> muistinkäyttö ei oikein kiinnosta kun sitä saa markalla kaupasta
<n1ko> sen sijaan vakaus,nopeus ja toimivuus kiinnostaa ja niitä ei saa firefoxiin rahallakaan
<czr> n1ko, markalla ei saa cachea lisaa valitettavasti
<czr> se taas vaikuttaa nopeuteen
<elias_a> re-G: giga tässä on.
<tale> elias_a: Katsoitko jo mitä free näyttää? Entä top ja lajiteltuna muistin käytön mukaan?
<elias_a> tale: FF juuri käynnistettynä 10 välilehdellä free näyttää 20604 vapaata muistia.
<n1ko> laita humanreadable flagi mukaan
<n1ko> oisko ollu m
<Iltsu> juu io
<elias_a> Top näyttää tällä hetkellä FF:lle 20% muistin käyttöä.
<Iltsu> eiku ei
<Iltsu> eiku ompas, täs konees oli vaa 28 gigaa musitii ni näytti hassult
<elias_a> niin että free -m ?
<elias_a> Eikös toi näytä nyt sitten megatavuina sen muistin käytön?
<elias_a> 975 käytetty, 24 vapaana
<elias_a> joten muistihan tuossa oikeasti loppuu kesken.
<elias_a> Ei taida pystyä gigan keskusmuistilla oikeasti ajamaan Nattyä :o
<re-G> elias_a: avaa samat välilehdet chromiumissa niin problem solved
<n1ko> elias_a: katso paljonko cachedissa on
<n1ko> mutta gigahan on todella vähän
<n1ko> eikä niinkään nattylle vaan nykyselaimille ja sivuille :)
<elias_a> re-G: Melkein. Kaikkia lisäosia ei löydy chromiumille ja kun niitä pitäisi aina välillä kouluttaa myös winkkarikäyttäjille, niin...
<re-G> -/+ buffers/cache <- ton rivin free kertoo totuuden vapaasta muistista :)
<n1ko> milloha itsellä oli giga... oiskohan ollut -02
<elias_a> -/+ buffers/cache:        646        353
<elias_a> 353 vapaana :O
<elias_a> Kai sitä vain täytyy suffata muistikauppaan.
<re-G> loput käytössäolevasta on levyvälimuistina, eli tohon 353 megaan asti muistia on vapautettavissa saman tien
<n1ko> elias_a: paljonko sulla on siitä swapista käytettynä
<Iltsu> joo kyl giga tänä päivä o tosi vähä
<Iltsu> varsinki ku neljä gigaa muistii saa alta viidekympi :
<elias_a> n1ko: 139 megaa käytettynä 2574 megasta.
<n1ko> alle 30e, tosin jos kone on niin vanha että siinä on giga ei taida halvalla saada muistiakaan
<elias_a> Jep. Tämä on Thinkpad T60. Eiköhän tähän jostain saa kohtuuhintaistakin muistia.
<n1ko> saahan siihe
<Iltsu> kai T60:ssa o sama tyyppivika ku T30:ssa
<Iltsu> muistikampoje liitin hajoo jossai kohtaa
<elias_a> Iltsu: No eipä ole tullut moiseen törmättyä.
<elias_a> Onkos DDR2 800 alaspäin yhteensopiva kun alkuperäinen on DDR2 667?
<re-G> pitäis olla
<elias_a> Kiitos kaikille! Pitää illalla ottaa kone auki ja katsoa minkäkokoiset muistit siellä nyt on. Paikkoja on manuskan mukaan 2. Ehkä järkevintä on heittää kuikkaa niillä olemassa olevilla ja korvata ne 2 gigan kammalla.
<elias_a> 2 gigaa on siis tämän mopon maksimimäärä.
<anger> sanoisin että 2 gigaa on tänä päivänä ehdoton minimi
<anger> uutta konetta jos on hankkimassa niin siihen luokkaa 8 gigaa
<elias_a> Jep.
<anger> tänä päivänä taitaa olla muisti + ssd aika lailla koneen nopeuden määritteleviä tekijöitä
<anger> no joo, näyttis nyt kanssa
<elias_a> Mä pidän tästä höyrykoneesta kiinni ihan vain siksi, että se on aika hyvä perustyökalu ja näppiskin on hyvä.
<anger> joo, ei toki tarkota sitä etteikö vanhaa kannata hyödyntää niin kauan kuin vaan pystyy
<elias_a> Mun hommissa ei tuu näyttiksen nopeus vastaan :)
<anger> peleissä taitaa joo lähinnä vaikuttaa
<anger> ja itellä tossa atomikoneella on aika oleellista että näyttis pystyy kiihottamaan videotoistoa
<anger> prossulla jos softa yrittää vähääkään niin seurauksena armoton nykiminen
<elias_a> No joo - tietty.
<re-G> mutta tehokkain tapa saada linux ihan totaalisen solmuun on käyttää dd:tä ja virtualboxia yhtä aikaa.. ihan käsittämättömän tehokas jumittaja
<re-G> oracle vissii jotenki ryssiny virtualboxin kernelmoduulin tjsp
<re-G> menee io niin tukkoon että hyvä että hiiri liikkuu
<mjr> tiedä häntä miten paljon siitä johtuu, mutta se moduulihan on bugiseksi haukuttu ja tainttaa nykyään kernelin ettei kehittäjät joudu ihmettelemään sen aiheuttamia ongelmia
<re-G> ei tarvi olla ku tyhjä virtuaalikone käynnissä joka ei kuormita yhtään ja sit laittaa yhtä aikaa dd:n suoltamaan tavaraa esmes usb-tikulle. Sen jälkeen työpöydän vastaaminen on täysin nollassa.
<elias_a> Nattya uudempien versioiden käyttäjät: joko suomenkielisessä kälissä löytyy Asiakirjat-hakemisto sijanneista?
<seessari> Päivää
<seessari> Olisi ihan kysymys tuosta remote desktop vieweristä.
<seessari> Elikkä siis jos haluaisin kontrolloida ubuntu työpöytää kotiverkon ulkopuolella niin kuinka sitten pitäisi toimia ?
<n1ko> laittaa googleen hakusanaksi vlc tai nxserver ja lähteä siitä liikkeelle
<n1ko> vlc... vnc
<re-G> seessari: helppo, mutta poropietari vaihtoehto on teamviewer
<seessari> juu no vähän typerästi menin kyllä taas urpoilemaan.
<seessari> kuitenkin rupesin justiin näitä tossa ihan omatoimisesti jo kaivelemaan... :D
<seessari> Enköhän minä saa jotenkin aikaiseksi tuonne isovanhempien koneeseen yhteyden, ettei tarvis aina mennä paikanpäälle kun joku on niikuin ei pitäis olla.
<seessari> teamviewerillä varmaankin joutuu aloittamaan...
<Wolde> ihan näpsä softa se
<anger> +1 nxserverille
<anger> toimii aika hyvin hitaillakin yhteyksillä
<anger> tai sitten vaan ssh-konsoli :)
<seessari> juu no se vaan on se ongelma oikeastaan, että koitappa opastaa puhelimesta eläkeläisiä pystyttelemään servereitä yms
<seessari> siksi voi olla toi teamviewer alkuun aika kova sana, jos se vaan toimii.
<anger> tiedän tunteen
<anger> mä saan toistuvasti vääntää rautalangasta kuinka kopioida tiedostoja
<anger> ei vaan pysty ymmärtämään miten voi olla niin mahdotonta raahata niitä ikoneita ikkunasta toiseen?
<anger> kovin monesti sitä on myös ottanut loparit atk-tuesta, mutta ei tunnu menevän eroanomukset läpi
<harriv> herää kysymys että miksi eläkeläisen pitää pystytellä servereitä
<czr> heraa kysymys et miksi ei
<harriv> no saahan sitä harrastaa, ei siinä mitään
<harriv> mutta ei se ole harrastamista että laitetaan vaikka lapsen lapset tekemään asiat :)
<czr> onhan
<czr> siina nimenomaan harrastetaan kaskyttamista
<anger> ei kai tässä varsinaisesti servereistä ole kyse
<anger> muuta kuin että pitäisi olla joku keino jolla tehdä asia x etänä
<anger> onkohan jo joku rfc siitä kuinka vanhuksien tulee käskyttää nuoria säätämään heille tietokone kuntoon...
<n1ko> www.apple.fi->store->ipad->buy
<n1ko> näin mä tein, ei tarvinnut säätää eikä toimia tukena sen jälkeen
<czr> safari hajoaa kyl joskus
<czr> et pitaa kaynnistaa kokonaan uusiksi ipadz
<Iltsu> joo nii tekee
<Iltsu> aika harvoi kyl
<n1ko> en oo 10kk aikana saanut viel siihe tilaan
<Iltsu> mä oon saanu kerran tai kaks
<Iltsu> ja ostin ton ipad2:n julkasupäivän
<czr> ma saan sen toistettavasti kyl
<czr> plus safarissa on yksi arsyttava rendausbugi joka ei lahde millaan vaikka ollaan otettu jo toista vuotta
<czr> odotettu jopa
<czr> otettu ollaan paljon pidempaan
<seessari> Palatakseni vähän astialle
<seessari> elikkä tuossa oli justiin nyt tommonen teamviewer istunto käynissä kokeeksi
<seessari> pirun hidas oli ainakin
<seessari> ja kävi vähän niin ettei pystynyt sitten koneen omalla hiirellä /näppäimistöllä eikä täältä etänä oikein tekemään mitään.
<seessari> hyökkäs jotenkin juntturaan siis.
<seessari> eli ei vakuuttanut :D
<seessari> kuinkas suuri onnistumisprosentti olis semmosella operaatiolla, että jos etänä päivittäisin sen toisessa päässä olevan koneen ubuntun 11.04 ->11.10 ?
<seessari> kotona oon kyllä suosinut noita puhtaita asennuksia juuri siksi kun tuppaa tulemaan kaikenlaista omituista noissa verkkopäivityksissä.
<Tm_T> etäpäivitystä en suosittelisi välttis, mutta muuten päivitys ei pitäisi olla ongelma
<anger> ite vedin ihan apt-get dist-upgradella, hyvin toimi :)
<anger> eiku pitihän mun resetoida kde:n asetukset
<Tm_T> ei tosin ole tuettu päivitysmenetelmä
<anger> Jep
<anger> En vaan koskaan muista ulkoa mikä se "oikea" tapa olisi
<anger> Eikö toi ole kuitenkin debianin tapa?
<Tm_T> update-manager -d
<anger> Turhaan tota nyt kerrotte, katotaan sitten 12.04:n kanssa
<Tm_T> anger: ei kai debianilla ole "the julkaisupäivitystapaa"
<czr> apt-get dist-upgrade on debianin julkaisupaivitystapa.
<MikaT> Taitaa myös "sudo do-release-upgrade" olla tuettu tapa ainakin serverille, mutta olikohan tuo desktopeissa mukana?
<jjo> on
<jjo> olen just päivittänyt tuolla kaksi konetta
<SPeku_> morjesta
<SPeku_> viitsiskö joku kiltti ja viisas henkilö kertoa, että miksi en löydä netbeansia ubuntu 11.10 sovellusvalikoimasta?
<inz> Taitaa olla tiputettu pois
<inz> SPeku, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/netbeans/+bug/822753
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 822753 in netbeans (Ubuntu) "Please remove netbeans package from Ubuntu Oneiric universe repo" [Undecided,Fix released]
<SPeku_> eli tuota, onko silti mahdollista saada se toimimaan?
<SPeku_> vai onko se yhteensopivuuden takia karsittu
<inz> Se pittää käsin asentaa
<inz> Se on poistettu, koska sitä ei kukaan kerinnyt ylläpitää, ja oli siis jatkuvasti vanhentunut
<inz> http://netbeans.org/downloads/ tuolta hajet ja ajat
<SPeku_> okei, kiitoksia
<elias_a> Jos rauta on niin vanhaa ettei edes Unity pyöri (T42) niin uskaltaako päivittää Oneirciin vai seuraako On (s)e (r)icci?
<elias_a> Ei hyvältä näytä: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-2d/+bug/793278
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 793278 in unity-2d (Ubuntu) "Fallback to unity-2d fails on unsupported hardware" [High,Incomplete]
<elias_a> Noh - kaivetaan verta nenästä.
<inz> aina kannattaa
<gstv> asensin 11.10 version, miten saisi dash valikosta aukeavan kuvakkeita hieman pienemmäksi (nyt ovat yli tuuman kanttiaan)
<gildean> ikävä kyllä ei oikein vielä oo mitään fiksua tapaa
<gildean> ai, kyselijä lähtikin samantien vetämään
<re-G> se on hienoo kun kysytään jotai ja ootetaan 3 min ja sit pois
<J_Eee> 3 minuuttia on uudelle paniikissa olevalle käyttäjälle aika *tun pitkä aika
<anger> huonoa asiakaspalvelua jos joutuu odottaa
<anger> vaadimme rahat takaisin!
<J_Eee> kyllä
<anger> petraskaas statistiikkaa ja jeesatkaa mua, miten kde netbookin näkymän yläreunan palkin paksuutta saa kasvatettua?
<J_Eee> arvioitu vastaamisaikamme on....
 * andyn heittää noppaa
<anger> no paree olla nopee
<anger> olen kärsimätön asiakas ja vaadin palvelua!
<anger> oliskohan tässä kyllä jotain valintoja tuolla piilossa
<anger> tää on siis hd-näytöllä netbook-työpöytä
<anger> piti vaihtaa kuvakkeet ja fontit helvetin isoiksi että näkee sohvalle ja osuu ilmaveivihiirellä
<gildean> ömm, eiks siinä paneelissa oo semmonen nappi joka avaa sen lukituksen ja sit sitä voi muokata
<gildean> siitä on aikaa ku oon viimeks kde:tä käyttäny
<anger> joo, mietin just että meneeköhän se tonne reunan ulkopuolelle
<anger> ei ole tosiaan ihan tälläseen käyttöön optimoitu
<shanttu> vlc-bugi, nyt jotain tapahtui: This bug was fixed in the package vlc - 1.1.12-2
<shanttu> ---------------
<shanttu> vlc (1.1.12-2) unstable; urgency=low
<shanttu>   * Apply patches from upstream's 1.1 maintenance branch.
<shanttu>     - Turn on XVideo color key automatic painting (fix upstream #4643)
<shanttu>     - Set channel map when using PulseAudio 1.0
<shanttu>     - Translation updates
<shanttu> mitenkäs toimin kun haluan käyttöön?
<gildean> vlc:llä lienee joku unstable-repo, jonka voit lisätä komennolla add-apt-repository ppa:jotain/jotain
<gildean> google varmaan kertoo mikä sen repon ja tiimin nimi on
<shanttu> aivan, etenen sitä kautta. kiitän
<gildean> jep, sitten kun on sen lisänny, niin komentaa vaan sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<shanttu> jep ja sitten repo lienee pa
<shanttu> rasta disabloida
<gildean> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:n-muench/vlc && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<gildean> tuolla pitäs päivittyä
<gildean> joo, sen voi disabloida jos siltä tuntuu
<gildean> eipä noi vlc:n unstablet mitään kovin epävakaita oo ollu pitkään aikaan
<shanttu> suurkiitokset. oli todella riivaavaa bugi kun ei audio synkannut
<gildean> ei kestä
<gildean> sitten vaan kapteeni amerikka pyörimään :D
<shanttu> =)
<andyn> phuh, oneiric on hirveetä kuraa ja maverick on raudalle liian vanha. kokeillaas iteroida tuosta välistä nattya, siinä kun vielä saa gnome classicin
#ubuntu-fi 2011-10-15
<cilakka> Tere. Joku fiksu osanee neuvoa. Elikkä mokkula e367 ja ubuntu 10.04. Onnistuuko ja miten?
<cilakka> Tais olla Huawei e367
<n1ko> http://forum.ubuntu-fi.org/index.php?topic=39112.0
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/dKJIKH -> Nettitikku E367
<n1ko> http://linux.fi/foorumi/index.php?topic=1590.0
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/lcNwi8 -> Huawei E367 ja Ubuntu
<cilakka> Hmm. Okei. Eli ainoa tapa saada se toimimaan on asentaa ne modeswitch -paketit.
<cilakka> Osaako joku heittämätltä sanoa että miten tossa uusimmassa 11.10 Ubuntussa pelittää?
<tsaknorris> voiko iphonen päivittää suoraan itunesin avulla winessä?
<tsaknorris> vai täytyykö alkaa kikkailemaan virtualboxin kautta?
<cilakka> Heitä se omena roskii ja osta oikee Android -kapula. :)
<tsaknorris> itseasiassa itse en kyllä osta omppua tai edes androidia :D
<tsaknorris> kyseessä on kaverin luuri
<tsaknorris> meego tai joku muu jossa pörrää natiivina linux komennot, voisi olla harkinnassa =)
<andyn> hihhih, antaapa viimeistellyn kuvan 11.04:n installerista se, että koko roska kaatuu satunnaisesti näppislayoutin valitsemiseen ja kotihakemiston kryptaus segfaulttaa.
<andyn> mitä hemmetin ruohoa canonicalin jampat oikein ovat kiskoneet 10.04 LTS:n julkaisun jälkeen?
<Tekno_> terve
<Tekno_> mit uutta tos uudes ubuntus o
<andyn> huonoutta
<Tekno_> mitä
<andyn> gnomen asetuspaneeli on sitä tasoa että sieltä voi vaihtaa hiiren kätisyyttä ja valita sopivan kukkataustakuvan
<kimbledon> miks se on menny siihen suuntaa, saaks sitä unityy ollenkaa vaihettuu siihe vanhaan
<Tekno_> saa
<Tekno_> ainaki enne siis
<andyn> oneiricissakin on kyllä se classic-optio, mutta...
<andyn> siellä on myöskin ne kelvottomat asetuspaneelit
<Tekno_> kenelle ubuntua oikee tehää
<andyn> musta tuntuu että ne nykyään tekevät sitä sille metsämökin mummolle, joka ei muutenkaan ole koskemassa siihen tietokoneeseen
<Tekno_> jollekki joka osaa asentaa sen, mut muuta ei osaakka
<andyn> 12.04 LTS:ssä on varmaan yks iso nappi keskellä ruutua, joka avaa facebookin selaimeen. muutahan ei käyttäjä tarvitsekaan
<Tekno> :DD
<lasoli> :D
<yakc> aijai, olipas pettymys tämä 11.10. lägiä tulee ja 11.04 pelasi kuin unelma :(
<kimbledon> joo en taida kyl päivittää siihe
<yakc> en ainakaan voi suositella
<yakc> harmittaa
<Lynoure> andyn: perinteisti gnome ei anna conffata paljoa :)
<Lynoure> Siksi kde on kiva.
<re-G> kde ~ windows
<n1ko> kde ~ buginen windows
<yakc> tuo vaihtaminen appsien välilläkin on harmillisen hidasta. pitäisiköhän sitä vaan suoraan palata entiseen vai antaa aikaa.
<re-G> yakc: vaihda crunchbangiin
<yakc> voisihan sitäkin tuossa pojan koneella testailla
<yakc> niin kuin tämäkin olisi pitänyt tehdä :)
<Kapistus> Terve.
<andyn> Lynoure: joo, kde:tä minäkin silloin 1.x-version aikoihin käyttelin.
<andyn> gnome 2 on yleensä antanut ihan riittävästi työkaluja yleisimpien asetusten tekemiseen mutta nyt tuntuu oneiricin myötä siltä, että ne vähätkin on ryöstetty
<pesasa> Mulla ei ole ollut kummemmin valittamista Nattysta tai Oneiricista. Mutta käytänkin kde:tä.
<Kapistus> Osaisko joku sanoa mikä kusee... Koitan asentaa Ubuntua, mutta jostakin syystä puskee 'boot error' ku koitan buutat usb-tikulta.
<Kapistus> Oon vaihtanu boot priorityn biosista, eli siitä ei oo kiinni.
<skfin> Mobe: Moi.
<Mobe> moe
<Mobe> täällä tullut suomennosten kanssa heiluttua
<skfin> Joops
<skfin> Täällä on tullut muuten vaan heiluttua
<kamidi>  quit
<kamidi> hups :)
<chatman74> moi
#ubuntu-fi 2011-10-16
<hiskiboy> Ubuntu 11.10... Mulla on multi-sim ja ketuttaa kun ubuntu katkasee nyt puhelun ei voi pitää sim-korttia miniläppärissä, kun mikään puhelu ei tule läpi
<hiskiboy> Onko tämä nyt joku omiunaisuus vai bugi
<tale> hiskiboy: Toimiko 11.04:ssä moitteetta? Jos samat simmit ja mokkulat toimi ennen, lienee vika joka on tullut 11.10 mukana.
<hiskiboy> Ei toiminu samsung n210 sisäinen modeemi ennen tätä 11.10 niin en muista
<hiskiboy> käytin androidia tukiasemana ja wlanilla yhteys
<hiskiboy> koitetaas nyt otan soitonsiirrot pois,.,, Kaiketi multisimin puhelun hylkääminen ei pitäs haitata
<hiskiboy> niin jos ei mene varattu siirto vastaajaan
<hiskiboy> eipä testata m,itää... sim kortti hukassa :-(
<DL_> Tulipahan päivitettyä läppäriin ubuntu 11.04->11.10 versioon. Parin tunnin homma siitä tuli kun se lataili ensin wlanin yli sitä itseensä.
<DL_> Omituinen iso palkki pölähti vasempaan laitaan pystyyn.
<tale> DL_: Se on sitä EDISTYSTÄ, progress must go on.
<DL_> Jaa sitäkö, en tiennyt tarvitsevani isoa palkkia vasempaan laitaan.
<tale> DL_: Kuulemma se on käyttökelpoinen miniläppäreiden pienellä ruudulla.
<DL_> Aha ok
<DL_> Pitänee tutustua siihen jossain välissä.
<DL_> Oli kuitenkin ubuntu onnistunut unohtaa mun koti wlan määritykset.
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/X-Moto
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/0J4Qh5 -> Viikko 42 - X-Moto | Viikon VALO
<Ilkka__> Päivitin 11.10 ja nyt sivupalkki ei aukene muualta kuin ”superista” tai pienentämällä ikkuna. Mikä avuksi? Ihan aluksi se toimi, mutta silloinkin koko reunan matkalta. Haluaisin sen toimivan samalla tavalla kuin vanhakin unity, eli vain vasemmasta ylänurkasta.
<heikki_> moikka. yritän päivittää ubuntu 11.04 -> 11.10 ja nyt se oli lyöny näytönsäsätäjän päälle, ja ku heilautin hiirtä, niin hiiri näkyy mut kaikki muu on tosi himmeenä
<heikki_> tummana, näen että sielä joku ikkuna on taustalla, ja hiiri muuttuu tekstinvalitsimeksi kun on tietyssä kohtaa, mutta on niin pimeätä että en saa selevää. hirii tosiaan on ihan kirkas valkonen
<heikki_> siis päivitys meneillään vielä
<heikki_> outoja vikoja
<heikki_> se on sääntö eikä poikkeus että ubuntua päivittäessä tulee ongelmia
<heikki_> joka versiosta päivittäessä seuraavaan aina ollut ongelmia, noh on niistä silti selvitty
<Echramath> Ei mulla kyllä tainnut olla mitään nyt.
<heikki_> no eikai tossa voi muutaku pistää virrat pois koneesta
<heikki_> ja toivoa että asennus oli jo valmis
<pesasa> Itselle on tullut tavaksi yleensä tähdä päivitys komentorivillä do-release-upgrade:lla. Screenin sisällä siltä varalta, että esim. X menee nurin.
<heikki_> joo ois viisasta
<heikki_> taitaa toi toimia, mutta gnomen menut on ihan ihmeellisest, asetus ja systeemimenu puuttuu
<heikki_> milläs komennolla sain ton restricted drivers -sovelluksen auki
<heikki_> joo löyty
<Mkaysi> Kuinka oletussovelluket säädetään Ubuntu 11.10:ssä Gnome3:lla?
<jarno> Tuleeko seuraavan ubuntu version mukana Wayland
<Echramath> Joko se toimii poroajurien kanssa?
<harriv> 8https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Wayland
<harriv> tuon perusteella ei varmaan seuraavaan..
<SipuliSopuli> win 22
<Wolde> Nope.
<Wompatti> Mistäköhän saattaa johtua, ettei KDE:ssä system trayssa ikonit muutu plasma-teeman käyttämiksi, vaan pysyvät oletuksena?
<vandor> heips, mitenkä asennan flashin tähän uuteen pupuntuun
<vandor> ei tuo 10 versio pelaa
<ihq> heikki: Oisko se lukinnu sen näytön ja kyselly sitä salasanaa?
<vandor> tämä flash ei nyt vaan toimi vaikka asennettu se kyllä on..
<ihq> Kai käynnistit selaimen uusiks?
<vandor> käynnistin
<vandor> oli päivityksen aikana jotain ongelmia mistä se valitteli
<vandor> mut ei tarvi kenenkää käyttää enempää aikaa ton miettimisee
<vandor> vaihdan huomenna tän paskan fedoraan
<vandor> tai ei tää välttämättä mikään huono ole, en vaan tykkää :/
<anger> vandor: ota käyttöön partner-repo ja sieltä adobe-flashplugin
<vandor> ->
<vandor> miten tuo tapahtuu
<anger> ruksi partner-repon kohtaan ja sitten asennat ton paketin
<anger> google kertoo tarkemmin
<anger> 64bit käyttis?
<vandor> jep
#ubuntu-fi 2012-10-08
<Kilpuri> Tähän ollaan varmaankin kyllästytty vastaamaan, mutta kysyn kuitenkin: Toimiiko Huawein mokkula "suoraan" 12.04 versiossa?
<Mkaysi> Jos usb-modeswitch on asennettuna.
<Mkaysi> Ainakin minulla toimii
<Kilpuri> Ongelma on siinä, että olen viemässä konetta kaverille jolla on ko. mokkula. Nyt voisin vielä asentaa jotain himassa jos tarvitsee.
<Kilpuri> ÖÖ mikä modeswitch?
<Mkaysi> Paketti usb-modeswitch
<Kilpuri> Mkaysi: kiitos niistä ohjeista mitä annoit sen etäyhteyden kokeilemiseksi. Ongelma oli kuitenkin talon laajakaista jossa serverin rakentaminen on estetty...
<Mkaysi> Ok
<Kilpuri> putty toimi, mutta VNC ei toiminut ja se dy.fi ei myöskään löytänyt oikeaa ip-osoitetta.
<Kilpuri> joku VNC yhteyden testaus sanoi, että portti ei ole auki ja vaikka kuinka säädin modeemia ei auttanut. sitten otin kaikki pois välistä ja silti se väitti, että kone on natin takana
<n1ko> Kilpuri: tuskin
<Sysi> mokkuloiden toimivuus on mallikohtaista
<n1ko> ja kilpuri.dy.fi näyttää nätisti sun (nykyisen) ip-osoitteen
<Kilpuri> Asukkailta verkkoon päin lähtevä IP-liikenne on estetty seuraaviin IP-verk-
<Kilpuri> koihin:
<Kilpuri> IP-verkko 10.0.0.0 verkkomaski 255.0.0.0
<Kilpuri> IP-verkko 169.254.0.0 verkkomaski 255.255.0.0
<Kilpuri> IP-verkko 172.16.0.0 verkkomaski 255.240.0.0
<Kilpuri> IP-verkko 192.168.0.0 verkkomaski 255.255.0.0
<Kilpuri> IP-verkko 223.0.0.0 verkkomaski 255.0.0.0
<Kilpuri> Mitä toi sitten tarkoittaa. "tavallisessa" liittymässä ei ole listattu tommoisia ehtoja
<n1ko> niin, lukase rfc1918 niin tiedät mitä nuo on :)
<n1ko> tai jos et jaksa niin ei tarvii välittää mitään, ei ole sun kuvioon merkitystä
<Kilpuri> no joo kyllä minulla on vähän opettelemista noissa verkkojutuissa. olisi tossa joku kirjakin.
<czr_> no, aloita tänään niin parin vuoden päästä voit osata jotain :-)
<czr_> ei välttis älyttömästi mut jotain kuitenkin
<n1ko> mnii, annan saman vinkin kuin viimeksi. aloita palasissa
<Kilpuri> n1ko aloitin vnc: ja ssh:n asennuksesta sitten asentelin windows koneeseen puttyn ja vnc:n ohjeiden mukaan. (ubuntussa oli toi X11Vnc)
<Kilpuri> siis unohdin kaiken muun tossa.
<Kilpuri> joku VNC työkalu kuitenkin väitti, että koneeni on NATin takana ja porttiin 5900 ei saa yhteyttä
<Kilpuri> n1ko: voiko ton aloittaa vielä pienemmistä palasista?
<czr_> ping ja telnet
<n1ko> pingi nyt ei kauheasti kerro kun sitä ei ole vaadittu tuon toimimiseen :)
<n1ko> mutta esim että testaat suoraan ulkoverkosta sillä sun omalla ip:llä etkä koita sekottaa sitä dy:ta siihen
<n1ko> ja tosiaan telnetillä (telnet ip portti) tyyliin katsoa vastaako siel mikään
<n1ko> vnc sellaisenaan ei myöskään ole kauhean hyvä idea, siinä pitäs olla jotain kryptoa ympärillä
<n1ko> nxserveriä itse käyttänyt aika paljon kun se menee samassa ssh:n kanssa
<Sysi> vnc:n kans yhtälöön kuulu ssh-putki
<n1ko> se open source versio on vaan hanurista, mutta privaattikäyttöön ilmainen (ainakin ennen)
<n1ko> kaupallinen siis ilmainen
<n1ko> jeps
<Sysi> aluksi jos ssh toimii niin kannattais vaikka selaimella kokeilla putkea
<Kilpuri> no johan se todettiin, että paljoa en ymmärrä noista verkoista. Jotenkin kuitenkin putty yhdisti sillein, että komentoriviä pystyi käyttämään.
<n1ko> juu no se tarkottaa että serveri kuunteli oikeassa portissa ja että porttiohjaus oli ok
<n1ko> sitä voi serverin päässä kahtella esim netstatilla mitä kone kuuntelee ja millä ip:llä
<n1ko> ja toki aina jos on mahdollista niin voi koittaa ensin lähiverkosta että se palvelu yleensäkin futaa
<n1ko> sitten ruveta pohtiin miten sen saa näkyviin internettiin
<Kilpuri> aivan. en maininnut, että olhan minulla tietysti toi ssh ubuntussa.
<Kilpuri> n1ko mitä meinasit tolla, että VNC:n ympärillä pitäisi olla jotain kryptoa? (ajattelin kyllä miettiä noita turvallisuuteen liittyviä juttuja sen jälkeen, kun saan ton toimimaan jotenkin)
<Kilpuri> Vika on tietysti siinä, että en vaan osaa. Seuraava asia onkin se, että jos osaisin ja se tilanne tulisi, että minun pitäisi ottaa ottaa yhteys jostain omaan koneeseeni, niin se olisi jostain kaverin windowsista johon ei viitsisi asentaa paljoa asioita.
<n1ko> vnc:n trafiikki ei ole kryptattua joten sitä voi kuka vaan välissä snoopata. se että miten realistinen uhka tuo on onkin eri asia, mutta koska asiana tekeminen Oikein ei ole haastavaa ei ole mitään syytä olla tekemättä niin
<Kilpuri> n1ko: jopa minä ymmärsin ton asian.
<Kilpuri> näissä suojaamattomissa kokeiluissakin minulla on asetettu sillein, että se onnistuu vain yhteen käyttäjätiliin ja siinä nyt ei ole mitään salaista.
<mlpug> poltin just 12.10 beta2:n DVDlle. Se lähtee ok tässä vanhemmassa lenovo läppärissa, mutta uudempi acer aspire desktopissa homma jumiutuu muutaman sekunnin jälkeen. näytölle jää jotain dmesg tulosteen näköistä lokia pieni pätkä. siinä ei ole mitään virheilmoituksen näköistä.
<mlpug> tosin en saa mitään promptia eli en pääse koko lokia katsomaan. viimeinen rivi on "end trace".
<mlpug> mitenköhän tästä kannattais edetä. Vähän epäilyttää että lopullisen version odottaminen enää auttaa.
<jjo> mikä näytönohjain acerissa on?
<mlpug> Olikse nvidia gt420 muistaakseni
<mlpug> onko se huonosti käyttäytyvä
<n1ko> koita napata se tuloste johonkin, eiköhän siinä joku moduulinimi vilahda
<n1ko> ja toki kannattaa bugtrackkeria vilkaista
<n1ko> kyllä tollasia bugeja voi hyvinkin olla b2:ssa vielä,että ei toivoa kannata menettää :)
<mlpug> ok. koitan sitä lokia lueskella. ja yksi ehkä relevantti tieto on, että siinä on toisella puolella 12.04 toiminut kivasti ja sen installointi meni keväällä ns heittämällä
<gildean> mlpug: voihan sitä aina kokeilla dailyakin
<gildean> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/ca67O0 -> Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) Daily Build
<gildean> tai alt+f2 ja gksu update-manager -d
<gildean> niin se tarjoo päivitystä uudempaan
<avsu_ho> Yötä! Mitä pitäisi säätää kun en pääse ssh:lla toiseen koneeseen? Koneella johon yritän päästä on asennettu openssh-server ja asetukset ovat muuten oletuksena. Vain permit root login ja allowusers säädetty.
<avsu_ho> sisäverkosta pääsen, mutta ulkoisen ip:n kautta en pääse.
<ninnnu> Reittimesttä pitää vääntää porttiohjukset
<avsu_ho> ok. täytyy yrittää...
<avsu_ho> Olen zyxelin asetuksissa, mutta en ymmärrä mitään.
<avsu_ho> onko se tuo firewall osio?
<ninnnu> ei
<ninnnu> Etsi "Port forwarding"
<ninnnu> jossai NATin takana
<avsu_ho> löysin. Nyt en vielä keksinyt miten ne porttiohjukset väännetään
<avsu_ho> vissiin portti 22 jotenkin pitää lisätä?
<ninnnu> Juu
<ninnnu> start ja end portti on 22, kohdeporttina 22. Kohdeosoite on sen palvelimen sisäverkko-osoite
<avsu_ho> kiitti ninnnu! Tulipa opittua tämänkin! Laitoin siis external ja internal porttikenttiin 22 ja server ip address kohtaan sen palvelinkoneenn sisäisen ip:n
<avsu_ho> näyttää toimivan
#ubuntu-fi 2012-10-09
<tabasko> olisko hyviä läppärisuosituksia jonka kanssa linux toimis moitteeta? :)
<tabasko> koko korkeintaan 13" eikä saisi olla kovin painava kun kouluun tarvis raahata
<tabasko> lenovot taitaa perinteisesti olla linux ystävällisiä?
<n1ko> perinteisesti joo,ei kyl mitenkään itsestäänselvyys
<n1ko> mutta kun et kerro budjettia tai muuta speksiä niin hankala sanoa mutta nyrkkisääntönä: älä osta uusinta uutta, googleta ennen ostoa läppärin mallia, piirisarjan mallia ja näytönohjainta
<n1ko> joku x220 on aika perusvarma
<tabasko> budjetin kipuraja 1000, toi x220 irtoais multitronicista alle ton
<tabasko> otsikossa lukee jopa 3G, piti laittaa mailia että oliskohan toi muka mukanakin
<tabasko> n1ko: sitä mietinkin. Vanhaa rautaa mutta ainakin löytyy tietoa toimivuudesta joka vaikuttais olevan hyvä
<tabasko> joskus pelaankin, mutta toi intelhd+nvidia yhdistelmä näyttäis tuottavan vain päänvaivaa
<tabasko> kun tota optimusta ei nvidia linuxilla tue
<Sysi> kaveri osti samsungin ultrabookin uusimmalla intelillä ja ssd:llä, toimii moitteettomasti xubuntulla
<Sysi> tasan tonnin makso
<Sysi> hdd-mallin saa halvemmalla mutta sinä taitaa olla joku ssd-kakkuviritys jonka toimivuudesta en tiiä
<n1ko> #toisaalla valiteltu kun uusi samsungin ultrabook kaatuilee, on bugi kernelissä 12.04:lla
<n1ko> ja juuri tuo sama malli ja ssd-kakkuviritys on ihan ssd, ei mikään kakku (winkkarissa seo vaa softalla vissii sellanen)
<n1ko> tai sama ja sama, samsung omaan tyyliinsä toki valmistaa biljardi variaatiota jotka on etäisesti samoja
<n1ko> ja imho tuo on just ehkä tuhrin viritys tollanen
<n1ko> se ssd on liian pieni käyttikselle+softalle ja hdd turha ellei aio säilöä pornoa
<woltage> Pornohan on pilvipalveluissa nykyään!
<jjo> taas täällä yleistellään omien mieltymysten perusteella :)
<jjo> mut tää onkin internet
<n1ko> mitä, tämäkö se internet on?
<Sysi> siskolla toimii ihan hyvin toi ssd+hdd
<Sysi> 24GB tais sillä olla ssd, sopii siihen windows, selain ja ehkä officeki
<n1ko> Se on hyvä jos ne piisaa eikä käytä esim hibernatea ollenkaan
<crizis> miksi käyttää hibernatea kun voi sleepata
<n1ko> koska akku ei kestä loputtomiin sleepissä
<crizis> hibernate on niin hidas että samalla vaivalla sammuttaa :-)
<n1ko> tosin osasko winkkari ees mennä sleepistä hibernateen?
<n1ko> linux ei ainakaan vielkään osaa
<crizis> eiköhän se osaa
<n1ko> vaan ei hibernate tosiaan mikään pakollinen ole. Eikä swappikaan, niillä saa jo kivasti pelivaraa
<jjo> jaa niin, hibernatea ei voi käyttää hdd:llä, vaan pakko olla ssd?
<n1ko> voi käyttää, mutta ainakaan mun muistikuvan mukaan sen sijaintia ei voinut säätää vaan se oli aina c:n juuressa
<crizis> kyllä se ihan toimii levyllä ku levyllä :P
<Sysi> linuxilla tietty voi laittaa swapin mihin haluaa
<jjo> mun mielestä winkkarissa pagefilen sai kyl muuallekin
<n1ko> juu, linuxilla toki
<jjo> mut toisaalta oon käyttänyt windowsia viimeksi w2k-aikoina
<n1ko> pagefilen tais saada joo, mut se on eri asia
<n1ko> nykyään pienempi kuin tuo hibernaten filu
<jjo> ehkä mä sotken nyt taas
<jjo> jotenkin mä oletin pagefilen vastaavan suoraan swappia
<n1ko> eniveis, vaikka oliskin 24GB tilaa niin sekin on kovin vähän. Joku 60G alkaa olemaan rajoilla
<Sysi> ton sampan akku kyllä jaksaa ihan hyvin pelkällä valmiustilalla, linuxilla mulla ei oo ollu swappia aikoihin
<n1ko> jjo: joo, siis just niin. Hibernaten filu erikseen
<crizis> eihän noi ssd:t oikeen mitään enää maksa muutenkaa
<crizis> 120gb kingstonin saa 69e halvimmillaan ainakin
<n1ko> ei maksa ei, sitä mä tossa koitin vähän vihjailla :)
<crizis> ei se hinta, mutta ite rasitun jo ajatuksestakin että pitäis asentaa kaikki uusiks :P
<n1ko> miksi?
<crizis> too much work, ei jaksa säätää
<n1ko> rsync/dd tjsp toimii
<Sysi> ubuntulla ny menee kaikki muutenki kokonaan uusiksi puolen vuoden välein..
<n1ko> tossa just himassa htpc:n wipetin viikonloppuna ja koko prosessi toimivasta installista palautettuun backuppiin tais viedä sen ~30min
<Sysi> se on yks että vaikka ostaa läppärin hdd:llä niin siihen voi myöhemminki ruuvata sen ssd:n
<n1ko> ja pullonkaula oli lähinnä se verkko
<Pekkah> Mikähän on vikana kun tulee numlock päällä mitä sattuu aakkosia muista näppäimistä
<Pekkah> Nyt n4036c2 *ää33ä <--nyt numlock päällä
<mjr> Läppärillä tapaa mennä noin ko ei ole erillistä numeronäppistä. Jos sulla ei ole läppäriä niin jokin luulee että on.
<Pekkah> Mulla on läppäri jossa erillinen numeronäppis
#ubuntu-fi 2012-10-10
<Kurko> hmm.. miksköhän update-grub ei tunnista windows 7?
<Sysi> onko sulla os-probe asennettuna?
<Kurko> tarkotatko pakettia "os-prober"?
<Kurko> se on asennettu
<Sysi> sillä pitäis saada tunnistettua käyttikset sillain ett' grub löytää ne
<Kurko> dodiiin, mounttasin seiskan osion ja sitten os-prober ja sitten update-grub löysi seiskan
<Sysi> en oo ite käyttäny koskaa, mutta jossaki lubuntun versiossa kuulemma puuttu ja sitte oli paljo ihmisiä joilla oli windows hukassa
<anger> Mitäs perkelettä, chrome päivittyi ja nyt se on melkeen käyttökelvoton
<crizis> kuis
<crizis> en mä mitään eroa huomaa, 22.x sieltä näköjäs valu
<Mkaysi> stable testing vai devel?
<crizis> stablea itse ainakin ajelen
<Mkaysi> Näkyy paketin nimessä apt-cache search google-chrome
<jjo> dev on näköjään 24.jotain
<Echramat1> Mitä se sitten tekee?
<anger> Stable on itselläkin
<anger> Varmaan liittyy atin ajureihin kun duunikoneella ei ollut mitään ongelmia
<anger> Toi ei päivitä taaskaan ruutua, esim. facebookissa on vähän ongelmallista kun tulee vaan osia sisällöstä näkyviin
<crizis> ati itselläki.. :)
<anger> ai... :)
<anger> No ehkä tää on sitten just tähän näyttikseen liittyvä special probleema
<crizis> ettei olis joku extensioni häröilemässä?
<anger> web developer, firebug lite ja adblock oli ainoat mitä on käytössä
<IIIII> Hei! Tiedättekö onko Katsomo.fi muuttanut kaikki ohjelmansa DRM-suojatuiksi?
<IIIII> Ennen toimi lähes jokainen ohjelma kun copy/pastesi ohjelman urlin VLC:hen.
<IIIII> Nyt ei toimi enää mikään, tulee vain se 10s MTV3 mainosbanneri.
<IIIII> Mutsi on soitteli harmistuneena kun ei voi enää katsoa lemmen viemiä :D
<crizis> windowsroskapalvelut, /ignore tommosille
<IIIII> samoilla linjoilla itsekin, mut valitettavasti äitini netinkäyttö on n. 80% lemmen viemien katselua :D
<IIIII> noh, ei mahda mitään :/
<Myrtti> webvi voi auttaa
<Myrtti> en ole itse viritellyt niin en osaa sanoa varmaksi
<Myrtti> http://users.tkk.fi/~aajanki/vdr/webvideo/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/IUWxq0 -> Webvideo VDR plugin and command line client
<IIIII> kiitos, pitääpä tutkia
<anger> IIIII: oot käyttänyt tota launchyä?
<anger> http://linux.fi/wiki/Katsomo#Videoiden_katselu_Lanchy-selainlaajennoksen_avulla
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/nWE0LM -> MTV3:n Katsomo – Linux.fi
<IIIII> ei kun olen copy/pastennut ohjelman urlin suoraan vlc:hen
<IIIII> vlc -> media -> Avaa suoratoisto verkosta...
<IIIII> on toiminut täydellisesti ainakin pari vuotta niin en ole kokenut launchya tarpeelliseksi
<anger> Ai siinä on löytynyt videollekin urli jostain
<anger> Enpä ollut huomannutkaan
<IIIII> toi on kyl tuttu wiki, tämä ongelma uusi
<IIIII> veikkaan et kaikki on vaan drm suojattu jostain syystä
<IIIII> tai jotain
<IIIII> niin siis esim. kun tän http://www.katsomo.fi/?progId=146196 on pastennut vlc:hen niin ennen on toiminut
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/pF6wb4 -> Katsomo - Lemmen viemää: Kämppikset.
<anger> Jep
<anger> No laita virtualboxiin winkkari ja sinne sitten toi silverlight :)
<IIIII> voi kun pystyiskin, kone on varmaan jostain viime vuosituhannelta :D
<IIIII> tinyXP:kin jumitti kun asensi virustorjunnan
<IIIII> lubuntu pyörii hyvin
<IIIII> ehkä koitan tota tinyXP:tä ilman virustorjuntaa, kun tuskinpa mun äiti onnistuu mitään pöpöjä saamaan
<Sysi> mitä AV:ta kokeilit?
<IIIII> harmi vaan kun asun itse treellä ja äiti kuopiossa
<IIIII> oliskohan ollu avast
<Sysi> silverlight-videot itessäänki on aika raskaita
<IIIII> ai niin!
<IIIII> käytinköhän mä silloinkin vlctä
<IIIII> ei kun kyl ne pyöri selaimessa
<IIIII> kesti _oikeasti_ joku 10min et lähti pyörimään
<IIIII> äitiä se ei kyl haitannut :D
<Iltsu> IIIII, offtopic mut avast on aika raskas, se mäsän oma on varsin jepa
<IIIII> jep, mut valitettavasti mulla on käytössä vaan tinyXP eikä lisenssiä :p
<IIIII> MSE tais tarvita rekisteröidyn Windowsin
<IIIII> (sori jos warehommat ei ole täällä ok.. en yleensä harrasta)
<IIIII> mut joo, ehkä vaan suosiolla hommaan paremman koneen äitille jostain
<IIIII> kiitos kaikille avusta :)
#ubuntu-fi 2012-10-11
<pro> hi
<pro> so
<pro> i installed wordpress on my server
<pro> and when i go to localhost/wordpress
<pro> it just hands me a "*.phtml" file
<anacron> why would you ask it here
<anacron> and that's not a question
<olmi> pro: do you have php5-module installed and enabled? (also: finnish channel)
<pro> joo, asensin kyllä
<pro> mysql:n käyttä tein käyttäjän ja tietokannan
<pro> worpress vilut osoitteessa /var/www/wordpress
<pro> *folut
<pro> *filut,
<olmi> niin onko se myös käytössä? "apache2ctl -M" näyttää ladatut moduulit, jos se on apassi
<pro> on.
<ninnnu> Onko /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/php5.conf:issa rivit
<ninnnu>     <FilesMatch "\.ph(p3?|tml)$">
<ninnnu>         SetHandler application/x-httpd-php
<ninnnu>     </FilesMatch>
<wickux> mun phpmyadmin käyttäyty samalla tavalla. noh, käytin sit mysliä komentoriviltä.
<anger> Eihän tossa php:ssä ole muuta kuin että on libapache2-mod-php5 asennettuna
<anger> Se mun mielestä lisäsi automaattisesti konffitkin latautumaan /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/ alle
<anger> Ja tietenkin apachen reloadi
<anger> Ja phpmyadminin konffaamiseen riitti että asentaa paketin phpmyadmin ja linkittää /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf hakemistoon /etc/apache2/conf.d/ alle
<anger> Toi mun muistaakseni ei tapahtunut automaattisesti...
<anger> Toki menee vähän monimutkaisemmaksi jos on kovin tehnyt omia säätöjä apachen oletuksiin...
<olmi> EDIS GmbH tarjoutuu ystävällisesti majoittamaan raspberry pi:n konesaliinsa ilmaiseksi: https://www.edis.at/en/server/colocation/austria/raspberrypi
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/op12Yj -> We colo your RPi free of charge
<olmi> oho, ei ehkä ihan täysin tän kanavan aihe, mutta kai täältä voi kiinnostuneita löytyä
<Mkaysi> Myrtti: Onko siihen jotakin syytä, että jos henkilö käyttää umode +g:tä ja lähettää jollekulle viestin ja joku vastaa niin vastaajaa ei sallita automaattisesti?
<Mkaysi> Olisin kysynyt -offtopicissa, mutta et näytä olevan siellä.
<Myrtti> Mkaysi: enpä ole tuohon metafysiikkaan tutustunut
<Mkaysi> Ok
<Myrtti> yleisesti voin vaan toistaa että eipä sitä kannata pitää päällä ellei spammista ole suurta ongelmaa
 * Mkaysi oli vastaanottaja
<Myrtti> kysynpä vielä parviälyltä
<Myrtti> kuulema pitäis sallia automaattisesti
<Mkaysi> Ok. Ilmeisesti minut sitten estettiin.
<pesasa> Minkä ihmeen takia LC_TIME vaikuttaa irssin ääkkösiin?
<pesasa> Irssi on ssh+screenin kanssa toisella koneella.
<pesasa> Jos LC_TIME=en_US.UTF-8, niin ääkköset näkyvät oikein, mutta jos vaihtaa LC_TIME=fi_FI.UTF-8, niin muiden teksteissä näkyy ääkkösten tilalla kysymysmerkki "timantissa" ja omassa tekstissä kaksi.
<pesasa> Lokaali irssi näytti toimivan, mutta ssh:n takana olevassa ovat rikki.
<Myrtti> pesasa: tmux, screen vai ilman mitään?
<pesasa> ssh+screen+irssi
<pesasa> Näköjään ssh+screen riittää.
<pesasa> Otan ssh-yhteyden toiselle koneelle terminaalilla, jossa LC_TIME=en_US.UTF-8 ja käynnistän screenin, johon kirjoitan öä.
<pesasa> Otan toisen ssh-yhteyden samalle koneelle terminaali-ikkunasta, jossa LC_TIME=fi_FI.UTF-8, menen samaan screeniin screen -x:llä, niin siellä ääkköset ovat rikki.
<pesasa> Selvästi toinen tuottaa utf-8:aa ja toinen jotain 8-bittistä merkistöä. (iso8859-1(5?))
<pesasa> Ja niin päin, että fi:llä kirjoitetut ääkköset ovat kaksitavuisia ja en-localella yksitavuisia.
<pesasa> Mutta miksi ihmeessä LC_TIME vaikuttaa tuohon?
<pesasa> Pelkällä screenillä toimii samoin. Ja luultavasti screen on vain väline, jolla tuo tulee näkyviin.
<pesasa> Jaa, eipä ollutkaan tuota ongelmaa pelkällä screenillä. Oli vaan kirjoitusvirhe localessa. Mutta ssh+screen-yhdistelmällä tuo ongelma pysyy.
<pesasa> Ja niinpä tietenkin. Ongelma korjaantui, kun etäkoneelle generoi tarvittavan fi_FI.UTF-8 -localen, jota siellä ei näköjään ollut, mutta jota yritettiin käyttää, kun se tuli "ssh-yhteyden mukana".
<pesasa> Loppu hyvin kaikki hyvin.
#ubuntu-fi 2012-10-12
<mlpug> mistä grubin menulista tulee
<mlpug> onko yhdellä partitiolla erikoisasema että se tulee sen /boot/grub:ista
<mlpug> ja jos on niin mistä näen että mille partitiolle installoidusta ubuntusta se lista tulee (muuten kun boottaamalla yksitellen kaikkiin ja vertaamalla menua /boot/grub/grub.cfg tms tiedoston sisältöön)
<tale> mlpug: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/Kcqi14 -> Grub2 - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<kumiorava> mitenhän saan ubuntu serverin pukattua tuo´mmoseen dellin poweredge 2600 ku ei tunnu löytävän ajuria scsi-levyille?
<kumiorava> tuommoseen*
<Sysi> 12.04?
<kumiorava> jep
<kumiorava> ei löydä ajureita
<crizis> mitäs dellin tuki sanoo?
<crizis> käsittääkseni heitin pitäs tukea kyl suoraan
<Sysi> katoppa lspci:llä mikä raidikortti siinä on jos on
<tale> kumiorava: Etsi Dellin sivuilta ajuri koneen levyohjaimelle. Jos kerta olet jo varmistanut ettei vakiona Ubuntussa ole sille ajuria.
<kumiorava> tale: eipä ainakaan asennus löytäny ite ajureita enkä viittis käydä tuosta listasta kaikkia läpi :)
<tale> kumiorava: Jaa, no sitten on vaikeaa auttaa asiassa.
#ubuntu-fi 2012-10-13
<Mirv> Kaakkois-Aasia rules http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wr23aK2Il7w :)
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/jQl4VY -> Ubuntu Myanmar Loco Team (Theme song) - YouTube
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/GeoGebra
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/PXQVCY -> 2x42 GeoGebra - Viikon VALO #94 | Viikon VALO
<Mkaysi> Löytyykö Ubuntu Suomelta mitään tuollaista?
<Echramath> Ehdotan jonkinlaista hymniä.
<Mirv> tuumasta toimeen vaan ja youtubeen
<elias_a> FLOSSaajista voisi ehkä löytyäkin tekijöitä.
<elias_a> Peruspiraateista ei paljon soittotaitoisia tunnu löytyvän.
<elias_a> Soitinten soittotaitoisia...
<Mirv> mitäs kuntavaalisieniä elias on nyt syönyt
<Mirv> heti politisoimassa :)
<Echramath> Tai sellainen Kom-teatterimainen Laulu vapaista ohjelmistoista
<elias_a> Mirv: No ei kyllä ole toistaiseksi tullut vastaan :P
<elias_a> No ei noikaan kyllä osaa soittaa :D
<elias_a> Kova on yritys ja genre just tollanen joka ei kyllä oikein kolise mulle.
<ninnnu> elias_a: etit jonkun teekkaripiraatin. "Teekkari laulaa mieluummin kuin hyvin"
<elias_a> ninnnu: Tiedän. Nimim. puoli vuotta Otaniemen rantasaunalla vakipianistina.
<pesasa> elias_a: Mulla olis yksi video, jossa joku tuttu jannu vetää Hopeisen kuun parvekkeella tähtitaivaan alla kylpytakissa. :-)
<pesasa> Ihan hyvin vetää.
#ubuntu-fi 2012-10-14
<tale> Porixilla olisi sanat Ubuntulauluun, muttei ole löytynyt esittäjää.
<pesasa> Sattuuko kellään olemaan kokemusta tuollaisen toimivuudesta Ubuntun kanssa? http://www.netanttila.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?storeId=1444&productId=867683&shopId=19651&compartmentId=20152&categoryId=31154&catalogId=1444&ddkey=ProductDisplay#
<pesasa> Hp Pavilion G7-2127SO
<pesasa> Lähinnä varmaan tässä tapauksessa kiinnostaa näytönohjaimen toimivuus.
<pesasa> AMD Radeon HD 7520G- ja 7670M-näytönohjaimet
<pesasa> Täti vaan kyselee, että ostaako tollasen.
<tale> Onko Anttilan läppärit kunnollisia?
<tale> Tietokonekellari.com myy käytettyjä läppäreitä, Thinkpadin businessmalleja esimerkiksi, hinnat oli jotain 300 - 400 €.
<tale> Thinkpadeissa Ubuntu on tavannut toimia kivasti.
<pesasa> Miten on tädille (ja mulle) helpointa. En rupea sen enempää tuon asian kanssa kikkaamaan.
<Echramath> Eikö Pavilionit ole niitä, jotka voi tiputtaa ser-jäteastiaan jo kaupan ovelta?
<Iltsu> "läppäri" 17"
<pesasa> Tädin tarpeet ovat suht pieniä. Nyt on pärjäillyt 2000-luvun alun pöytäkoneella, joka alkaan nyt vedellä viimeisiään.
<pesasa> Echramath: Nyt tarttee tollasille kommenteille jotain oikeaa perustelua. Muuten voi pitää omana tietonaan.
<pesasa> Iltsu: Läppäri joo. :-)
<Echramath> Mietin just, että oliko meillä tuommoinen.
<Echramath> On se kai täällä jossain edelleen.
<Echramath> Esim. jäähdytys täyttä sekundaa, huutaa kuin sireeni ja kaatuu omaan mahdottomuuteensa.
<Echramath> Siis silleen, että kaatuu pöydällä olleessaan liikalämpöön.
<Iltsu> joo toi on aina komeeta
<Iltsu> meijän porukoitten vanha amilo teki tota
<pesasa> Iltsu: Kyllä 17-tuumainenkin voi toimia ihan oikeasti sylikoneena, mutta niitä on tosiaan vähissä. Tämä MacBook Pro, joka on sylissäni on niitä.
<Iltsu> vähä epäilen
<Echramath> Kyllä paljon mieluummin esim. just T-jotain thinkpadin ottaisi tuommoisen sijaan.
<Iltsu> 13" on ainoo oikee läppärikoko
<Echramath> Jos siis pitää olla läppäri ehdoin tahdoin.
<Iltsu> taino 11-13"
<Iltsu> tää ideapad on 11,6"
<Echramath> Onks mikään viiden sadan läppäri mistään kotoisin?
<pesasa> Echramath: No tiedä sitten, mikä on tuon mallin tuuletustilanne: "HP on uusinut materiaaleja sekä osien ja tuuletusaukkojen sijoitusta, minkä ansiosta HP:n tuotteet tuntuvat huomattavasti viileämmiltä. HP CoolSense -tekniikka säätää automaattisesti kannettavan jäähdytystä sen mukaan, käytätkö sitä työpöydän ääressä vai tien päällä. Tuloksena on paras mahdollinen käyttömukavuus."
<Iltsu> mainoslätinää
<Iltsu> en kauheest luottais
<pesasa> No nyt tässä ei olla hankkimassa konetta millekään nörtille vaan 57v. tädille.
<pesasa> Eli 17" läppäri työpöytäkäytöön on ihan ok.
<pesasa> Mutta tuosta liikalämmöstä olisi ihan hyvä tietää faktaa.
<ninnnu> Niin paljon kuin ihmiset Aceria haukkuu, mun Acer Aspire 9302 on ollut ihan ok
<ninnnu> tosin se on jo alitehonen nykymittapuulla
<Echramath> Onks tää nyt niitä käyttäjiä, joiden mielestä tietokone on ruma asia eikä sille ole varsinaisesti työpöytää?
<Echramath> Tai käyttäjiä, joilla on tarve asua kahdessa paikassa?
<pesasa> Echramath: Ei, kun tää on niitä käyttäjiä, jolla tönöttää tällä hetkellä iso tornikotelo pöydän alla ja putkinäyttö pöydällä.
<Echramath> Niin eiks viidelläsataa saisi hauskan teollisuuspc:n jossa ei ole yhtään liikkuvaa osaa kuin korkeintaan kovalevyssä?
<Echramath> Kattelin ite näitä joskus: http://aleutia.com/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/V9W8cO -> Aleutia: Small Fanless Energy Efficient Computers
<Echramath> Kun mun mielestä tuollaiselle tosi isolle läppärille ei ole kuin kaksi käyttöä: saat desktoppia vastaavan koneen piilotettua kaappiin tai saat sen siirrettyä toiseen asuntoon tai johonkin autolla tai vastaavalla.
<Echramath> Kun ei se oikeasti kannettava ole.
<pesasa> No se on sun mielipide. Noi isot läppärit ovat nykyaikana lähinnä desktop-koneen korvikkeita.
<Echramath> Niin ovat, mutta miksi ostaa korvike?
<Echramath> Saat mm. sellaisen ominaisuuden, että jos kaadat näppäimistöön kahvia, koko kone on entinen.
<pesasa> Tavallinen käyttäjä ei ole kiinnostunut laajennettavuudesta eikä sitä kiinnosta viritellä erillistä näyttöä ja vedellä ylimääräisiä piuhoja. Se nyt vaan on helppoustekijä niille, joille tietokone ei ole elämä.
<Echramath> Pöytäkoneeseen ostat uuden näppiksen.
<pesasa> Mulla itsellä oli kolme vuotta sitten erikseen pöytäkone ja 15":n läppäri. Korvasin molemmat 17":n läppärillä + ulkoisella näytöllä ja näppiksellä ja hiirellä.
<Echramath> Mitä se läppäri maksoi?
<pesasa> Mutta en kyllä hankkinut tollasta kolhoa 17":sta.
<pesasa> Jaa, mitä maksoi. :-)
<pesasa> N. 2300 €. :-P
<Echramath> Niin siis mun pointtini on tuohon tavallisen käyttäjän helppousjuttuun, että joo, jos ei kiinnosta mitä maksaa, niin ostaa sit hyvän läppärin, mutta noin 500€ läppärit on 500€ desktoppiin verrattuna ihan todennäköisesti ihan susia ja siitä sitten laskemaan, että haluaako vedellä johtoja jos sillä tienaa tuhat euroa.
<pesasa> Mutta olen kyllä siitä ihan samaa mieltä, että suurin osa 17":n läppäreistä on vaan kolhoja laatikoita, jotka eivät ole "kannettavia".
<pesasa> Mutta, mitä tarkoittaa "ihan susia" tollasen ihmisen käytössä?
<pesasa> Kun käyttö on surffailu ja sähköpostin käyttö.
<Echramath> Esim. kaatuu omaan lämpöönsä.
<Echramath> Kun tää ajatus siitä, että surffailu on kevyttä käyttöä on nykyään ihan utopiaa, jos ei käytä pelkkää wikipediaa lynxillä.
<pesasa> Ehdotin tolle tädille kyllä jossain välissä jotain Asuksen EeePC:täkin. Sellainen olisi voinut olla ihan osuva sen käyttöön.
<pesasa> :-)
<Echramath> Tai sitten: https://www.teraset.net/product_details.php?p=7160#.UHroAODLs7w
<Echramath> Tarkista toimiiko mallissa Ubuntu, asenna?
<pesasa> Echramath: Jotain tollasta olen kyllä itselleni haaveillut jonkin aikaa: http://aleutia.com/relia-fanless-industrial-pc
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/eyACw9 -> Aleutia Relia Fanless Solid State Media PC
<pesasa> Ihan hyvän vinkin annoit.
<pesasa> Nyt on Asuksen EeePc parin kolmen vuoden takaa "digiboxina", mutta tuollaisessa olisi vähän enemmän potkua ja olisi hiljaisempikin.
<mortal> vaimon aceri piti imuroida kun alkoi kaatua lämmöistä
<pesasa> Meillä vaimolla itseasiassa on 17-tuuman Pavillon.
<Echramath> Yksi kerettiläinen idea on sitten tabletti.
<pesasa> Mutta siitä ei kyllä maksettukaan kuin käytetyn näyttöpanelin hinta (n. 40 €) ja uusi akku.
<pesasa> Kone löytyi roskiksesta naapurin muuton jälkeen.
<pesasa> Oli ilmeisesti lojunut vuodenpäivät käyttämättömänä jonkinlaisen accidentin jälkeen. (Näyttö pirstaleina.)
<Nakkel> Oisko idoita miksi tuore 12.04 serveri ei suosti päivittämään isoja paketteja kiukutellen että ei ole levytilaa, vaikka sitä df:n ja asennuksessa asetettujen säätöjen mukaan on useita gigoja?
<Nakkel> Esim. kerneli ei päivity kun ei löydy tilaa, pienet paketit menee ihan ok.
<Nakkel> Toinen jännä juttu on että /usr mountataan bootissa /usr/local kansioon jota ei kyl oo myöskään säädetty näin. :P
<tale> Nakkel: Mitä näyttää df -hT
<Nakkel> Ja lisäpähkinänä voiteeseen, tämä on nyt asennettu samoilla asetuksilla nyt 3 kertaa samalla lopputuloksella.
<tale> Nakkel: Mikä se virheilmoitus on täsmälleen?
<tale> Nakkel: Jos järjestelmä ilmoittaa levyn olevan täynnä, olisin taipuvainen uskomaan väitteeseen.
<Nakkel> Hetko, käpyttelen pistää virrat fyysisesti päälle ku ILO ei ny futaa. :P
<Nakkel> En saa tuosta copypastoja, mikä osio on se yleensä oleellinen kun paketteja asennetaan/puretaan?
<Nakkel> Ja menee vielä tovi ku tuo pääsee henkiin...
<tale> Nakkel: /var, sinne  ne paketit ladataan.
<Nakkel> Voi jeesus näitä servereiden boottaamisia. Oikeestikko niiden pitää miettiä elämäänsä näin pahasti vielä vuonna 2012. -____-
<tale> Nakkel: Kyllä minunkin palvelinkone boottaa julman kauan. Jo ennen kuin päästää GRUB:n kehotteeseen on menny pari minuuttia.
<Nakkel> tale: /var ilmottaa 750 gigatavua tilaa
<Nakkel> Mikä on oikein
<Nakkel> Ja ilmotus on...
<tale> Nakkel: Onko joku muu levyosio täynnä?
<Nakkel> No space left on device
<tale> Nakkel: Pistä vaikka pastebiniin koko homma.
<tale> Nakkel: No joku massamuisti siinä on täynnä.
<Nakkel> Se o kovin hankalaa ku tuossa ei ole ssh:ta
<Nakkel> Ei oikee saa helposti copypastaa
<tale> Nakkel: No df -ht, katot siitä itse mikä levy on täynnä.
<tale> Eikun df -hT
<tale> Nakkel: Asenna siihen pastebinit
<Nakkel> Ainoo joka on edes yli 2% on /boot jossa gigan osiosta on 100M tilaa jäljellä
<Nakkel> tale: Ei voi asentaa ylimääräsiä, ja ei oo ketää hyväksymässä uudelleen asennusta jos tota ei saa fiksattua.
<tale> Nakkel: Mitä osioita siihen on tehtynä?
<Sysi> hmm, tuleekohan kernelit /boottiin
<tale> Sysi: Tulee.
<Nakkel> - /home /tmp /usr /var /boot /
<Nakkel> Toi on käytännössä wizardin pohjalta laitettu niin että kaikki < giga osiot on nostettu gigaan
<tale> Nakkel: Minkä kokoinen on /usr ja / ?
<Echramath> No saathan sää sieltä ssh:llakin fileitä ulos.
<Echramath> ...eiks siihen ole sshd:tä asennettu?
<Nakkel> Eip
<Nakkel> Ei oo lupaa :D
<Nakkel> Vielä
<tale> Nakkel: Onko joku syy tehdä noin monta levyosiota?
<Sysi> eikö defaulttina tuu clientti, silläki saa?
<Echramath> Joo jos on verkkoyhteyksiä.
<Nakkel> On verkko, juu tosiaan  ulospäi...
<Nakkel> hmm hmm
<Nakkel> No enivei, tale: ei mitää erityistä, wizardi noi on luonnu.
<Echramath> Onks mittä järkke pistää /usr erikseen varsinkaan?
<Nakkel> Sitä pitää kysyä wizardin säätäjiltä.
<Nakkel> nii lisättää vielä että toi on LVM asennus kans.
<tale> Nakkel: Tässä ei nyt päästä etenemään kun sokkona pitäisi keksiä.
<Echramath> No siis oliko se pakko käyttää wizardia?
<tale> Nakkel: Komenna df -hT > /tmp/foo.txt. Sitten scp:llä uppaat tiedoston johonkin josta saat sen näytettyä.
<tale> Nakkel: Vieläkö puuhaat?
<Nakkel> juu
<Nakkel> Joutuu puuhaa kolmea Windows läppäriä tässä samalla.
<Nakkel> Bisi bisi tai jotain. :P
<tale> Nakkel: Helpoin tapa lienee asentaa siten, että on vain yksi osio eli / , jolle pistät kooksi ainakin 20 Gt. Loput voit poistää /home-osioon, jos haluat sen erillisenä.
<tale> Nakkel: Oliko tuo siis juuri asennettu ubuntu? Miltä levyltä?
<Echramath> Onks tuo fiksua tuotantoserverissä?
<tale> Echramath: Tuotantoserverissä kannattaisi käyttää LVM, mutta setvitään nyt Nakkelin pulmaa.
<Nakkel> Tuossa on LVM
<Nakkel> Heettkkoo
<tale> Nakkel: Et liene ottanyt levykiintiötä käyttöön? Sitä ei kai mikään asennin tee automaattisesti, eli tietäisit jos se on käytössä.
<tale> Nakkel: Entä pistitkö jotain levyltä rootille varattavaan prosenttimäärään? Normaalisti 5 %, mutta jos pistit 95 % muut ei saa käytettyä levyä.
<Sysi> vaikuttaako se roottiin?
<tale> Sysi: Rootillekin voi pistää kiintiön, käsittääkseni.
<Sysi> quota/kiintiö siis
<tale> Nakkel: Siis on LVM? Oletko muuttanut loogisten volyymien kokoja muuttamatta siihen liitetyn tiedostojärjestelmän kokoa?
<Nakkel> Puhdas asennus suoraan tikulta jonka jälkee vaan apt-get update ja apt-get dist-upgrade jossa toi herjaa
<Nakkel> Eli ei oo muutettu kokoja tai mitää.
<Nakkel> Koskettu yhtää mihkää asennuksen jälkee
<Nakkel> Eniten ittee häiritsee ton herjaa enemmän miksi /usr on mountattu /usr/local hakemistoon. Mutta kohta pastebin tulee
<Echramath> Onko sulla fstabissa mitä?
<tale> Nakkel: Sano nyt vielä minkä olet siihen asentanut. Siis mikä käyttis ja miltä levyltä/imagelta?
<Nakkel> 12.04.1 Server tikulta
<Sysi> Nakkel: ajappa varsin upgrade ennen dist-upgradea
<Nakkel> Ubuntu
<tale> Nakkel: Niin joo, ei tossa dist-upgrade kuulu tehdä.
<tale> Nakkel: Paitsi jos tosiaan sen 12.04:n päivität versioon 12.10.
<Nakkel> Öh
<jjo> kyl dist-upgradea ajellaan muulloinkin kuin koko distroa päivitettäessä
<Nakkel> apt-get dist-upgrade …
<Nakkel> Nii
<Sysi> ei dist-upgrade tee sitä ellei vaihda repoja ja silti suositeltais do-release-upgradea
<tale> Nakkel: Ja silloinkin piti kai komentaa do-upgrade tai jotain, eikä suoraan tehdä dist-upgrade.
<jjo> dist-upgrade on ihan hyvä ajella aina välillä
<tale> jjo: Miksi?
<Sysi> dist-upgrade tarvii ajaa jos asennellaan uusia paketteja, eli lähinnä kerneli
<jjo> noku se päivittää semmosiakin paketteja joita upgrade ei
<jjo> eli upgrade päivittää vaan olemassaolevia paketteja ja dist-upgrade voi asentaa uusia
<Nakkel> Kuten uudet kernelit
<Nakkel> Jotka ei asennu pelkällä upgradella
<jjo> tai jos vaikka jonkun softan riippuvuudet ovat muuttuneet ja se vaatii uusia paketteja
<Nakkel> Jep
<tale> jjo: No joo, mutta debianina ole käyttänyt vuodesta -97, eikä dist-upgrade ole ollut tarpeen muuta kuin version vaihdossa tai jos ajelee muuta kuin vakaata julkaisua.
<jjo> siitä ei ole mitään haittaakaan
<Sysi> et päivitä kerneliä?
<tale> Sysi: Ei Ubuntussakaan kernelin päivitys ikinä ole vaatinut dist-upgradea. Koska en Ubuntuissa aja testiversioita.
<Nakkel> Kyllä vaatii
<Nakkel> Muussa tapauksessa saat ilmotuksia että xyz paketteja ignoroitu
<Sysi> en osaa tuohon sanoa kummempaa, käytän aptitudea
<tale> Tekeeko Synaptic dist-upgraden sitten automaattisesti? En ole kyllä sitä Ubuntussa joutunut kirjoittamaan.
<tale> Kun en päivitäkään niitä enää, vaan asennan uuden version tyhjälle levylle.
<Sysi> Nakkel: voisit kokeilla muuten aptitude safe-upgradea, se kai asentuu serveriin vakiona
<Nakkel> No mutta, tein maailman (tai henkilökohtasen) ensimmäisen pastebin failin...
<Nakkel> http://pastebin.com/x6L4rSbX
<Nakkel> asdfg
<Nakkel> No riittävän hyvä
<Nakkel> En tykkää pasteilla windowssissa ku ei keskinappula tee ku pahoja
<Nakkel> Ja kello on jo 11
<Nakkel> Pitäis vielä kotiin mennä
<Nakkel> Perunat, lähden kotiin ja kiukuttelen huomenna speksaajille että haistavat pitkän perunan enneku tunkkaan tohon debianin.
<Nakkel> Enkä käytä wizzardia -___-
<Nakkel> Ihan vaan kiusaks
<tale> Nakkel: Ainoa joka tossa vois täyttyä on /tmp.
<tale> Nakkel: Jos apt tunkee väliaikaiset tiedostot sinne, ja siinä on tilaa vain 1 Gt.
<Nakkel> Hmmh
<tale> Nakkel: Mutta aika iso päivitys jos gigatavu ei riitä noudettaville paketeille.
<Nakkel> Yleensä se on pysyny 200M asennuksenaki aisoissa
<tale> Varsinkin palvelinasennuksessa, jossa on aika paljon vähemmän paketteja kuin työpöytäkoneessa.
<Nakkel> Katotaas jos saan senki pastebinii
<Nakkel> virheen siis
<tale> Nakkel: Miksi lvm-rootille ei näytetä liitoskohta, ja kaikkien sarakkeiden tietoja?
<Nakkel> Sujuu jo vähän paremmin ku tehny kerran
<Nakkel> tale: Se oli se pastefail, pastesin kahdessa osassa ku hiirikäsi hyppii
<Nakkel> Ja laiskana en jaksanu uudestaa kokonaan
<tale> Tekikö se asennusvelho tosiaan /usr/localille oman levyosion, mutta ei /usr:lle?
<Nakkel> No olen vähän o. moilasena itekki sen kanssa.
<tale> Nakkel: Jos sinulla on joka tapauksessa LVM, voisit asentaa vain juuriosion tekemällä. Sitten jos oikeasti tarvitset lisää osioita, voit jälkeenpäin tehdä niitä sen LVM:N sisään.
<tale> Nyt nukkumaan.
<Nakkel> Motan huomenna kokonaan uusiks, kameran kanssa joka kohdan ja raportoin lisää mitä se tekee ja mitä ei. Nyt en enää jaksa. Pitää kotiinki lähteä 40 kilsaa ajaen ja ES on loppu aikaa sitte.
#ubuntu-fi 2013-10-07
<pesasa> Onko jotain, millä pääsisi näkemään, mitä laitteita mikäkin /dev/input/eventX on?
<pesasa> Koneessa pari Anyseen dvb-viritintä, joissa ir-vastaanotin, erillinen usb-ir-vastaanotin, usb-näppäimistö ja usb-mini-näppis, eli inputteja enemmän kuin laki sallii.
<pesasa> Bootissa löytyy noita eventX-laitteita läjäpäin, mutta ne tarvittavat, usb-ir-vastaanotin ja usb-mini-näppis jäävät jostain syystä aina löytymättä.
<pesasa> Ne saa mukaan vain, jos ne liittää vasta bootin jälkeen.
<pesasa> Ja silloinkin ne satunnaisesti tipahtavat pois kyydistä.
<pesasa> Jos saisi edes noi Anysee-boxien sisäiset jotenkin disabloitua.
<mlpug> kokeiles lsinput
<pesasa> mlpug: Ei löydy.
<mlpug> jos ei löydy komentoa niin installoi: sudo apt-get install input-utils .  jos ei löydy pakettia, niin sitten sulla on varmaan vanhempi ubuntu tms
<pesasa> On 12.04. Asentui. Katsotaan.
<pesasa> mlpug: Kiitoksia. Nyt alkoi kertoa.
<pesasa> Jaahas, event0 - event9 virtanappuloita, linjaulostuloja ja mikrofoniliitäntöjä.
<pesasa> Virtanappulat vielä ymmärrän, mutta ääniliittimiä?
<Kilpuri> mikä siinä on ihmeellistä?
<pesasa> Jaa, no lähinnä se, että odotin näppäimistöjä, hiiriä ja kenties joystikkejä, mutten ääniliittimiä.
<tale> Nobody expects the Spanish Inquisition.
<pesasa> No sitäkään en kyllä olisi odottanut.
<hahlo> mikäs se nobody daemon oli
<pesasa> Se on vaan ikävää, kun telkkarilta putoilee kaukosäädin pois käytöstä satunnaisin väliajoin.
<Kilpuri> https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/input/event-codes.txt
<Kilpuri> liittyyköhän toi tähän mitenkään.
<pesasa> WAF ei ole kovin korkealla, jos pitää käskeä bootata kone, mutta sitä ennen irrottaa ir-vastaanotin ja usb-näppiksen vastaanotin ja kytkeä bootin jälkeen takas.
<pesasa> Ja mystistä on sekin, että jos nuo ir-vastaanotin ja usb-näppiksen vastaanotin ovat kiinni bootatessa, kestä MythTV:n backendin käynnistyminen kaaauan. Jos ovat irti, niin käynnistyy heti.
<elias_a> pesasa: Mikäs se Turussa majaansa pitävä tietotekniikkayritysten yhdistys on nimeltään?
<pesasa> ?
<pesasa> elias_a: En tiedä, mitä tarkoitat.
<pesasa> Jaahas. Oliskohan ollut niin, että lirc-modulit sotkivat jotain.
<elias_a> pesasa: Ok. Jokin it-yritysten yhdistys pitää majaansa Turussa.
<pesasa> Ne kun blacklistasi tarpeettomina, niin ainakin nyt näytti käynnistyvän järjellisesti. Jään tarkkailemaan.
<pesasa> elias_a: En osaa auttaa. Valitan.
<elias_a> pesasa: np
#ubuntu-fi 2013-10-08
<tale> elias_a: Tarkoitatko Varsinais-Suomen IT-yrittäjät ry? http://www.teejotain.fi/
<Fibubot> http://www.teejotain.fi/ -> Etusivu
<elias_a> tale: Kiitos!
<elias_a> tale: Tuo se oli.
#ubuntu-fi 2013-10-09
<mika__> moikka kaikille
<mika__> olin tuolla ubuntu huoneessa jo, mutta ei oikein selvinny tämä mun ongelma. Eli GUI:ssa tulee login eteen vaikka ei sellasta ole säädetty päälle
<mika__> CLI:n kautta voin kyllä kirjautua koneelle
<mika__> ja ihan sama mitä GUI:ssa ruutuun laittaa niin ei päästä sisään
<mika__> koko homedir/ on chownilla nyt laitettu uudestaan että varmasti kaikkissa filuissa olen pääkäyttäjä
<heikki_> moro. kuulin eka kerran vasta tosta mirristä ja waylandista. onko kaikki ikkunointijärjestelmät suoraan drop-in yhteensopivia vai vaatiiko kehittäjoltä koodausta?
<heikki_> entä softat muut :>
<heikki_> onhan tuo XFree86 (ja Xorg) suht vanhaa kyl, myönnettävä
<mika__> osaiskos heikki auttaa
<mika__> CLI:ssä pääsen kirjautumaan koneelle, mutta GUI:ssa pyytää login tietoja ja ihan sama mitä siihen laittaa niin ei päästä sisään
<mika__> kaikki oli ok vielä sillon kun suljin tämän pöytäkoneen
<heikki_> oon vissii eri heikki ku joka tääl yleensä hyppii
<mjr> tavoite kai olis että sovellusohjelmoijalta ei vaadittais ainakaan paljoa sopeutumista, ellei se ole käyttänyt ikkunointijärjestelmää matalalla tasolla. Toolkitit tarvitsevat erikseen tukea.
<mika__> homedir/ ssa kaikissa fileissä olen omistaja
<mjr> (sekä waylandissa että mirissä on metodit ajaa myös X-sovelluksia taaksepäin yhteensopivasti)
<Hejkki> ok kiva
<mika__> mjr osaa auttaa :)
<Hejkki> :)
<Hejkki> minen tiedä noista mittää
<mjr> kato kotihakemistosta onko olemassa .xsession-errors -tiedostoa ja pastebinaa tms se jos on
<Hejkki> noi juutuupin videot tosta mirristä ja waylandista on vähä ihmeellisii... esittelevät lähinnä unityä
<mika__> mjr olen siis nyt cltr+alt+f1 kautta täällä cli:ssä irssin voimin :D eli katsotaas se pastebindaus :D lol
<Hejkki> eiks pastebinille ollu joku komentokehotekäskykin joskus?
<Hejkki> että pystyi tekeen tyyliin "komento < tekstitiedosto" tai muuta, ja se antoi pastebin linkin paluuna?
<Hejkki> pastebinit - command-line pastebin client
<Sysi> !pastebinit
<lubotu3> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<mjr> no, sieltä saattaa löytyä jotain osviittaa antavia virheilmoituksia
<mjr> mika__, ethän muuten editoinut .profile-tiedostoa kotihakemistossasi tms. istunnonalustustiedostoja ennen ko asiat meni rikki?
<mika__> mjr: en koskenut niihin. Asensin teamviewerin ja seuraavan kerran kun käynnistin koneen niin pyysi salasanaa :O
<mika__> mjr: tutkin tässä just tota xsession.error tiedostoa. siellä on vaikka mitä
<mjr> sinne kyl tuppaa tulemaan paljon myös ihan ei-fataalia diagnostiikkaa
<mika__> juuh
<mika__> mjr olisko jotain sanaa mitä voitas ettiä vaikka grepillä?
<mika__> mikä vois aiheuttaa
<mjr> ei oikein
<gildean> mika__: ootko koittanu ihan piruuttas käynnistää lightdm:ää uusiks jos kerran pääset kuitenkin kirjautumaan konsolin kautta
<gildean> sudo service lightdm restart
<gildean> ja sit koittaa uusiks graafisesti
<mika__> gildean: juuh testasin tuota heti ekana :)
<mika__> ainiin ja ennenkuin sammutin koneen, niin siirsin pari tiedostoa windows 7 netin yli ja käytin nautilusta
<Sysi> ~/.ICEauthority filun poistaminen ei ilmeisesti oo xfce-spesifinen, sitä kannattaa kokeilla
<Sysi> (mää oon xfce-ihminen)
<ninnnu> ai onks muuallaki lahonnu login lähiaikoina?
<mika__> :)
<ninnnu> (joo, .ICEauthorityn poisto autto, poistin myös .Xauthoritynkin(
<mika__> ok no koklataan
<Sysi> toi on semmonen geneerinen, jossaki versiossa oli erityisen yleinen
<mika__> hahaha
<mika__> lähti toimii
<mika__> :)
<mika__> aziaaAAh! KiitoksiWa
<mika__> nyt pääsen asentamaan virtualboxia ja siihen mountain lionia kun pitää tutkia miten se toimii. En ole koskaan omppua käyttäny. Onneksi sieltä löytyy kanssa consoli ja linux komennot :)
<mika__> kiitoksia vielä kerran
<Sysi> saattaa vaatia vähän keskimäärästä enemmän vaivaa asentaa OSX vboxiin, vmwareen menee helpommin
<Iltsu> luulin, et mun nassiboxis pyörii lighttpd mut oonki nähtäväst joskus laittanu sinne nginx:n
<Iltsu> meen kansioon, joka on /var/www/:n alla olemas, chmod on kunnos mut tulee 403
<Iltsu> mist ihmeest lähtis ihmettelee et kui varte
<ninnnu> onks siel ylemmillä hakemistoilla varmasti a+x?
<Iltsu> on, tai kävin äske laittamas
<Iltsu> ja tosiaa /var/www/:n juures oleva alotussivu näkyy
<ninnnu> onko listattavassa hakemistossa +r?
<ninnnu> (a+r)
<Iltsu> jo
<Iltsu> 2013/10/09 18:52:06 [error] 15786#0: *1 directory index of "/var/www/phpsysinfo/" is forbidden, client: 88.148.242.17, server: 192.168.1.16, request: "GET /phpsysinfo/ HTTP/1.1", host: "iltanet.fi"
<Iltsu> tommost puskee error.logiin
<mjr> onko siinä ylipäätään hakemistolistaukset vepi yli sallittu
<mjr> esim. jos esim. spesifioi urlilla jonku siellä hakemistossa olevan tiedoston niin tuleeks se kuitenkin
<Iltsu> tulee file not found
<Iltsu> siel on tosiaa index.php juuresa
<Iltsu> kappas, index.php ei ollu sallittu index-sivun tiedostotyyppi
<Iltsu> no se ratkas ongelmaa sen verta et nyt koittaa samaa kansioon ni tulee et file not found
<Iltsu> 2013/10/09 19:10:17 [error] 16096#0: *3 FastCGI sent in stderr: "Primary script unknown" while reading response header from upstream, client: 88.148.242.17, server: 192.168.1.16, request: "GET /phpsysinfo/ HTTP/1.1", upstream: "fastcgi://127.0.0.1:9000", host: "iltanet.fi"
<Iltsu> onks mun phph:ssä/fastcgi:ssä sit joku hätän?
<ninnnu> http://linux.ioerror.us/2013/09/fastcgi-sent-in-stderr-primary-script-unknown-while-reading-response-header-from-upstream/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/q2Fq6p -> FastCGI sent in stderr: "Primary script unknown" while reading response header from upstream | Life with Linux
<Iltsu> ei ratkennu tolla
<Hejkki> tietääkö kukaan saako microsoftan sivuilta ladattua jotenki windows vistan levyn?
<Hejkki> asennuslevyn, kun koneesta poksahtanu vista, ja kaveri haluais ku on lisenssitarrakin kylessä
#ubuntu-fi 2013-10-10
<tale> Hejkki: Jos se on merkkikone, siellä tapaa olla palautusosio josta windowsin voi asentaa uudestaan.
<tale> Hejkki: Jos ei ole itse tehnyt palautuslevyä, pitää asennuslevy hommata. Käsittääkseni sen saa imuoroitua, mutta voi olla pitää soittaa Microsoftille ja pyytää. Tai jotain.
<Mirv> final freezeä olis tänään 13.10:lle klo 24:00 Suomen aikaa
<tale> Joko Thunderbird on korjattu niin, ettei se joka updaten jälkeen unohda suomenkielisyyttä ja pitää käsin asentaa sen suomen kielipaketti?
<Mirv> Tm_Tr + kuka vain joka on kiinnostunut 13.10:n julkaisun ubuntu-fi-puuhista, laitoin etukäteen 13.10-muutokset https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-fi/ubuntu-fi-www/stable:hin - en välttämättä ole ensi torstaina maisemissa, joten laittakaa ohjeen mukaisesti RT-tiketti sisään (plus tarvittaessa menkään pingailemaan sysadmin-kanavalle) julkaisun tapahtuessa
<Mirv> pelkkä bzr pull tosiaan riittää
<Tm_T> Mirv: will do, kiitos
<Tm_T> koitan olla julkaisupäivänä saatavissa
<Mirv> tale: mielestäni se on ollut koko ajan niin, että ensimmäisellä käynnistyskerralla päivityksen jälkeen on englanniksi, ja seuraavilla aina suomeksi. eli sellainen bugi.
<Mirv> Tm_T: kiitos, ja tosiaan muutkin saa pitää mielessä jos hoksaavat ensi torstaina 13.10:n julkaisun tapahtuneen ^
<Tsaknorris> Onko kellään tietoa, kuinka youtube flash videosta pääsee pois painamatta hiirellä jonnekkin muualle ruutua?
<Tsaknorris> aina kun on kyse flash videosta niin se tarvitsee hiirtä :D  jos haluaa vaihtaa vaikka seuraavaan tabiin
<inz> Yksi oleellisimmista syistä, miks inhoon flässiä
<inz> Tosin nykyään vimperatorin kanssa pääsee escillä pois
<Tsaknorris> inz, asensin sen mutta en mä ainakaan pääse? :D
<Tsaknorris> Mitäs sille pitää tehdä eka? Olen tässä jo henkisesti valmistautunut että väännän visgrepillä scriptin joka tunnistaa ruudusta alueet ja clikkaa niihin shortcut-keytä painamalla.
<Tsaknorris> mutta ennen sitä kokeilen vielä sinun neuvoja :)
<Tsaknorris> Eikun nyt lähti toimii. My bad :)
<gildean> vähän myöhässä mutta vaihtoehtona vois olla joku greasemonkey scripti joka käynnistyy vaan jos domainina on youtube.com ja ajaa tyyliin: window.onload = document.body.focus;
<Tsaknorris> Eikun toi systeemi nyt tällä hetkellä toimii vaan embed videoilla. Hmm.
<Tsaknorris> Idea pitää olla niin, että vaikka hiirellä ottais focuksen tosta kikkareesta niin siitä pitää päästä shortcutilla eroon. Noh alan tekee tota scriptiä :) Ainakin jotain tekemistä :D
<Iltsu> joo en ymmärrä
<Iltsu> oon ny tota fastcgi_paramssii runkannu täs
<Iltsu> iha sama mitä pistää ni aina sama virhe
<reaby1> crope ping
<reaby1> ainiin kello on aika paljon, mutta koodaajathan on yöeläimiä :)
<crope> reaby: pong
<reaby> oioi :)
<reaby> mainiota
<crope> telkku ei toimi?
<reaby> kysyn suoraan kun tiiän että osaat ainaki v4l stäckin tosi hyvin, osaatko mahdollisesti alsaa myös
<crope> en tiiä kyllä yhtään
<reaby> ugh :(
<reaby> ei olis iso muutos, mut pitäisi saada upstreamiin saakka :D
<crope> enkä sitä v4l api:akaan niinku omia taskuja, mutta dvb api on varmaan paremmin hanskassa ku kellään muulla
<reaby> no siks aattelin kepillä jäätä et osaisitko alsaakin
<reaby> lähinnä erään äänikortin default mikseriasetukset on päin prinkkalaa
<crope> sun pitää mennä kyseleen niiltä alsa tyypeiltä. ja sitte pitää kanssa olla hyvät perustelut miksi se sun koodi pitää ottaa matkaan jne. ilman hyviä perusteluja ei juuri saa huolita uutta koodia "hyvikseen"
<reaby> oon tän päivää ettiny, ja sain email listalta sen ajurin kehittäjän kiinni
<reaby> ei oo omaa koodia
<reaby> vaan pieni muutos default valueihin
<reaby> ite ajurin kehittäjäkin sanoi perusteluiden jälkeen, että olisi hyvä, mutta hän ei muuta, koska nykyiset (väärät) asetukset palvelee häntä henk.koht paremmin
<crope> siinä voi olla sellasia syitä että esim. joku toinen laite tarvii ne asetukset ja jos meet niitä vaihtaan niin se toinen sitte hajoaa. defaulttien muuttaminen kyllä kuulostaa just sellaselta painajaisidealta että saa kyllä olla hyvät perustelut
<reaby> no kun defaultteina on se, että äänikortti on täysin mono ja ääni särkee
<crope> eikä sitä sun laitetta pysty mitenkään yksilöimään että vois ladata paremmat asetukset?
<reaby> ei kun se on kaikilla tän laittee omistajilla sama edessä, ulkonen usbilaite
<crope> tää on vähän sama ku on vaikka 5 USB TV-tikkua ja kaikissa on joku sama referenssi USB ID mutta erilainen kaukosäädin
<reaby> ja sen pystyy yksilöimään, koska sille on oma ajuri
<crope> yleensä sitte jää se kaukosäädin defaulttina mappaamatta ku ei se sovi niihin kaikkiin viiteen laitteeseen :)
<reaby> ahaa
<crope> oot kyllä pitkälti sen ajurin tekijän armoilla. pystyt tarpeeksi perusteleen niin onnistuu. onko se sitte kova homma jotenki muuten konffata?
<reaby> no kehittäjä sanoi, että mun ehdottama uusi defaultti olis parempi, mutta koska ei palvele häntä niin jää tekemättä
<crope> vähän takapajuinen maintaineri kyllä
<reaby> tää on 8in 8out äänikortti jossa on sisänen routing, eli yhteensä alsamikserissä on 64 volume slideriä
<reaby> tän konffaaminen toimivaks käsin oli aika mielenkiintoinen
<reaby> onneks löyty netistä ees vähän suuntaa antavaa neuvoa
<reaby> olin aluks aika hukassa
<reaby> luulin että tää kortti ei vaan toimi linuxissa kun performoi niin huonosti
<reaby> m-audio fast track ultra 8r
<reaby> kyseessä
<crope> luulis että nykysten tekastaan kaikki jollain kernelin softamixerillä ja jätetään rauta käyttämättä
<reaby> alsan maili listalta voi lukea tänään viestiketjun ja todeta että huhhahhei
<reaby> henkilö kohtasesti rupes sylettää siinä vaiheessa tosi pahasti kun hää sano tosiaan sen syyksi ettei muuta, koska nämä huonommat asetukset palvelee häntä paremmin
<reaby> siksi halusin ajaa nyt ihan periaatteesta muutoksen  läpi upstreamiin saakka, joka antais kunnon äänen heti ensimmäisellä pluggauksella kaikille
<crope> varmasti. jos vaikka pari muutaki on huutamassa samaa niin voi mahikset kasvaa että se muuttaa mielensä
<reaby> ootas
<reaby> linkkaan pari riviä
<reaby> mie: > When plugging in the device at other OS, the internal routing for inputs is disabled and software routes straight 1 = 1 to 8 = 8, like this, and there is no effects applied.
<reaby> hää: Those defaults are the worst I can think of for *my* use case. That's why I haven't implemented them. I do fully appreciate that those would be sane defaults for many people. I wouldn't mind anyone implementing them in Alsa. It's just, well, I won't ;-)
<reaby> eli yritänpä nyt löytää jonku joka vois kirjoittaa patchin alsaan
<reaby> :D
<reaby> ite en vieläkään osaa c++
<reaby> joten parempi jättää muille jotka hanskaa paremin asioita kun mie
<reaby> oikeesti sylettää
<crope> no on siinä seki että nykysten kernelissä on aika tiukka linja sen suhteen ettei rikota userspace. koitetaan sitte pärjäillä vähillä näkyvillä muutoksilla
<reaby> oi voi
<reaby> mut tartteeks sitä kernelkoodiin saakka
<reaby> alsamikserin asetuksista kyse
<reaby> noh,
<reaby> menipä muuten tässä 4 vuotta että pystyin palaamaan taas ubuntun käyttöön, nyt rupee toimimaan asiat niin että pystyy käyttämään kunnolla, toivottavasti ei taas pala hermo, ja pidä pitää monen vuoden tauko ja odotella :)
<crope> niin no niin, en mä tiiä tuosta alsasta mitään. ollu ihan tyytyväinen että nykysten äänet pelaa linuxissa out-of-the box
<reaby> niin!
<reaby> mutta tän kortin kohdalla kun ei toimi out-of-the box
<reaby> siinä se vika, johon haluisin muutoksen
<reaby> mut no
<crope> eniten sitte *ituttaa tää desktop pelleily, Gnome2 oli ku unelma kaikki oli paikallaan ja toimi heti kättelyssä. nyt saa säätää ja säätää cinnamonia ja edelleen puuttuu palikoita
<reaby> joo mie kaipaan kans gnomea takasi
<crope> ostat uuden äänikortin :] oon sen verran itekki aina katellu että emolevyssä on sellaisia piirejä että toimivat ilman suljettuja ajureita
<reaby> en **ittu osta, tää on 450e ammattikortti
<reaby> :D
<crope> tässä viimeviikolla kirosin ku puuttuu esim. network-managerin vpn tästä cinnamonstä. sää-appletti sentään jo löytyy
<reaby> jaajaa :)
<crope> Fedora20 Mate-desktoppia kans testasin, mutta siinähän oli vaihdettu kaikki sovelluksetki toisiin mitä Gnomessa
<reaby> joo mulle suositeltiin kans sitä matea tässä
<reaby> mutta totesin että ei kannata ees kokeilla kun lueskelin netistä lisää
<crope> päätin sitte koittaa pärjätä Cinnamon. mutta kyllä tuo desktoppi jengi sais mennä itteensä ja vähän miettiä että miksi ihmeessä ne muuttaa kokoajan jotain ja aina ku päivittää puuttuu joku vanha ominaisuus ku ne on keksineet jonku "uuden" tilalle
<reaby> jep
<crope> pitäs olla samanlainen kernel rule no regressions allowed
<reaby> mut kylläpä oon mukava devata linuxilla, javaa, pythonia ja php:tä menee miul
<reaby> gitti, bashi, eclipse, netbeans
<reaby> kaikki toimii vaan niin paljon mukavammin
<crope> mutta joo, alkaspa tässä taas ihmetteleen että miten tuo GNU Radio plugin kääntys - on nääs taas muutettu koko GNU Radio versioon 3.7 ja pitää uusiksi kirjoitella. että se niistä regressioista
<crope> tai asentaa se vanha 3.6 sorsista
<reaby> :)
<reaby> ainiin
<reaby> satutko tietää pythonin devi toolseista
<crope> en tiä, oon jotain pikkasta skriptiä vain koodannu pythonilla
<reaby> jaa, lähinnä joku kätevä GUI piirtely työkalu olis hakusessa
<reaby> gtk2:een tai qt:seen
<reaby> mieluusti python, tai sit mono
<reaby> ok
<reaby> no pitää tutkiskella sit
<reaby> crope: palataan
<reaby> :)
<crope> jep
#ubuntu-fi 2013-10-11
<puhuri> itseäni korpeaa 12.04:n että peruspaketisa ei ole työkalua säätää ns. sun mouse-toimintoaa eli ikkuna aktivoituu kun hiiren siirtää sen päälle eikä se pomppaa päälimmäiseksi
<puhuri> helpottaa työskenteluä, kun voi pitää ikkunoita limittäin ja kirjoittaa alla olevaan samalla kun katsoo päälöä olevasta
<puhuri> juuri mikä aiheuttaa windowssia köyttäessä suurimman ahdistuksen
<puhuri> gnome3:ssa taas ikkunoiden ryhmittely tekee joskus vaikeaksi saada kerralla päälimmäiseksi halutu kaksi-kolme terminaalia ja selain.
<puhuri> gnome3:ssa taas ikkunoiden ryhmittely tekee joskus vaikeaksi saada kerralla päälimmäiseksi halutu kaksi-kolme terminaalia ja selain.
<puhuri> onnneksi työpöytiä saa aina lisää nikn järjestelemälöä pärjää
<puhuri> sitten jos rikkovat vielä keskinapin selection-pasten :-(
<Mirv> no niin vikat indicators+unity-päivitykset menee sisään ~nyt
<Mirv> piti siirtyä kakkoskoneelle jotta sai ajettua myös omalla koneella testit läpi
<Mirv> (Unity 7 / desktop, siis)
<hahlo> saako 13.10 jo ladata jostakin?
<hahlo> päivittyykö se final beta stableksi jos sen lataa ja asentaa?
<Mirv> hahlo: on saanut toki koko kehityksen ajan http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/myU0tH -> Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) Daily Build
<Mirv> hahlo: joo, ja siis jos tuosta ottaa niin ei juuri muutoksia enää tule edes
<Mirv> final beta on jo "vanha" joten siinä on isompi kasa päivityksiä päällä
<Mirv> Release team toivottavasti tosiaan vielä tänään hyväksyy nuo indicators- ja unity-päivitykset :)
<hahlo> hyvä kiitoksia
<Mirv> hyväksytyksi tulivat
#ubuntu-fi 2013-10-12
<reaby> miten mää saan työpöydältä avattua .sh tiedoston siten että se avautuu oikeesti eikä mee gedittiin
<reaby> rupee taas hatuttaan kun tää on tehty niin he**tin vaikeeks
<Aku506-> Klikkaa oikealla
<Aku506-> ominaisuudet, oikeude
<Aku506-> salli tiedoston suoritus ohjelmana
<Aku506-> Sitten uusiksi.
<reaby> kyllä, edelleen aukee geditissä
<Echramath> Onko ne assosioitu siihen gedittiin kuitenkin?
<reaby> ikävä kyllä, search from internet crashaa
<reaby> ja jos ottaa ton "show other applications" siellä ei oo mitään millä vois vaan ajaa ohjelman
<reaby> miks tää on näin vaikeeta :(
<reaby> oikeesti.
<reaby> mää haluan vaan ajaa shelli scriptin tai tehdä yksinkertaisen pikakuvakkeen työpöydälle
<Echramath> Voiko sen syöttää bashille?
<reaby> kumpikin on tehty liian vaikeeks jos joudun googletaan, mitä en oo vielä tehny
<reaby> en tiiä
<reaby> ei näy listassa bashia
<Sysi> ei välttämättä tarvi suoraan bashille, gnome-terminaalille antaminen vois toimia
<reaby> ei tässä oo mitään mistä voisin "custom" applicaation valita
<reaby> olisin jo bashia yritätny
<reaby> miten mää saan ton avautumaan tuplaklikkaamalla
<Sysi> en käytä unityä niin en osaa sanoa onko mitää helpompaa ku että tekee .desktop-fileen jonka pitäis ajautua klikatessa
<reaby> mitä sää käytät
<reaby> mulle kelpaa mikä tahansa mikä "vaan toimii"
<Sysi> xfce:ssä/thunarissa pitäis defaulttina ajaa
<reaby> hmm
<reaby> xfce.. hmm, ei.
<Echramath> Se mullakin on ajossa.
<jjo> oho, käyttäpäs moni yhtäkkiä xfce:tä
<Echramath> Ei, kyllä mä vaihdoin jo joskus 2010. :)
<Sysi> aika hyvin alko irkissä näkymään xfce-ihmisiä ku gnome päivitty
<Sysi> mää en koskaa käyttäny gnomea, alotin xfce:llä 08
<jjo> kyllä mäkin sitä kokeilin, mut ei se vaan sit toiminu niin kun mä halusin
<Echramath> Mää olen hädissäni käyttänyt joskus jopa Windowmakeria.
<jjo> näytti yhdessä vaiheessa aika synkältä, mut onneks cinnamon on siedettävä
<reaby> mitä mää kirjotan apt-get riville että se vaan toimii
<Echramath> Entä jos tekee pikakuvakkeen, joka ajaakin bashin sen skriptin kanssa?
<reaby> en osaa
<reaby> koska graafisesti en löytäny mitään millä olisin saanu sen toimimaan
<Echramath> Voiko tehdä sellaisen launcherin mihin kirjoittaa ite?
<reaby> en tiedä
<reaby> oon käyttäny viimeks linuxia 3 vuotta sitten
<reaby> :D
<jjo> reaby: mitä sä haluat saada tapahtumaan?
<reaby> aika paljon on muuttunut, onneks parempaan
<reaby> haluan ajaa .sh tiedoston työpöydältä
<reaby> tuplaklikkaamalla
<reaby> enkä siten että se avautuu geditissä
<jjo> mutta mitä se .sh tekee
<reaby> ajaa javan
<reaby> joka ajaa Minecraft.jar
<reaby> (ps 40 minuuttia menny siihen, että minecraft ei vieläkään ole käynnissä)
<Echramath> Oisit toki sen terminaalista saanut käyntiin...
<jjo> eli se mitä sä oikeasti haluat on käynnistää minecraftin
<reaby> olisin
<jjo> no, eikö tolle minecraftille olisi kätevämpi vaan tehdä silleen niinko ihan launcheri
<reaby> mutta koska oon kännissä ja rebel ja haluan oikeesti että pystyn tuplaklikkaamaan vaan työpöydältä pikakuvakkeita
<reaby> jjo
<reaby> ootko yrittäny unityssä tehdä pikakuvaketta ?
<jjo> en, koska en siedä unityä
<reaby> noniin
<jjo> no, on se ehkä siedettävämpi kuin gnome-shell
<reaby> en miekään
<reaby> mutta kun en tiedä mistään paremmastakaan
<reaby> gnome2 oli ja toimi 3 vuotta sitten
<reaby> sillon vaan moni muu asia sai mut vaihtamaan leiriä
<reaby> syletti vaan liikaa
<jjo> äkkiseltään kuitenkin kuvittelisin, että niitä sais tehtyä ihan raahaamalla shift/ctrl tai joku muu näppäin pohjassa
<reaby> ei toimi
<jjo> ja sinne olis sit melko triviaali editoida se java mukaan
<reaby> miks sitä ei saa graafisesti valittua että minkä softan halua ajaa ton launcherin, tai että aja vaan shellissä
<reaby> noita vaihtoehtoja ei vaan ole tällä hetkellä
<reaby> mikä on täysin absurdia
<reaby> voisko joku joka oikeesti osaa tehdä asialle jotain
<reaby> tää on oikeesti ihan hanurista ja naurettavaa
<Sysi> javan ajamiseen ei pitäis kyllä tarvia sh-scriptiä vaikka minecraftia ei saiskaa suoraan ajettua
<reaby> että 2013 ei voi vaan tehdä pikakuvaketta työpöydälle joka aukee
<jjo> reaby: se mitä sulla on ei ole graafisen ympäristön mielestä launcheri
<reaby> ei, se on unityn mielestä tekstitiedosto
<jjo> vaan scripti, jota ei turvallisuussyöistä oletuksena suoriteta
<reaby> kun loin sen tosta oikeella napilla --> new file
<jjo> jossain oli asetus tun tilanteen muuttamiselle, mutta en muista missä
<reaby> ja sen jälkeen laitoin run bitin oikeella hiiren napilla
<jjo> enkä pysty tarkistamaan, koska en ole linux-koneella
<jjo> oletettavasti file-managerin asetuksista tai sit siitä monffihässäkästä mikä milloinkin sattuu olemaan käytössä
<jjo> mut file-managerista lähtisin, kun perinteisesti se piirtää työpöydän
<jjo> tosin jostain pitäis kyl saada varmaan .jar assosisoitua avautuvaksi javalla
<reaby> niin pitäisi
<jjo> mut siitä en tiedä, kun ei javakaan hirveesti kiinnosta
<reaby> on vaan tehty niin turhan vaikeaksi
<jjo> en ole oikeastaan tarvinnut sitä muuten kuin androidin kääntämiseen
<reaby> :)
<reaby> sain jo raget niskaan ku neuvoin #ubuntu:lla toiselle kaverille tutoriaalin millä saa oraclen javan ajoon
<reaby> :D
<mlpug> reaby, laita filemanagerista files - preferences - behavious - run text files...
<reaby> oioi
<reaby> :D
<reaby> thanks
<jjo> reaby: no androidin kanssa pitää olla väkisin oraclen java. onneksi sille on oma ppa
<reaby> no mulla on itellä 3 syytä ajaa oraclee
<reaby> 1) danske bank, 2) java ee development, 3) minecraft
<jjo> mut kyl mä silti itse mieluummin, käynnistäisin ton minecraftinkin .desktop-filusta. sille sais nätin ikonin ja kaikkea :)
<jjo> eiks danskekin luopunut javasta jo?
<reaby> ei kait
<puhuri> pankki kai, mutta tunnistaminen taitaa vaatia vie
<reaby> mlpug: suuret kiitokset
<mlpug> np
<jjo> http://www.itviikko.fi/tietoturva/2013/10/08/danske-bank-heitti-hyvastit-javalle--yhta-paikkaa-lukuun-ottamatta/201313954/7
<jjo> kyl mä melkein väittäisin, että valtaosa asiakkaista ei tuon perusteellat tarvitse enää javaa
<puhuri> mistä tuli mieleen, että oliko jossain hst-kortti ubuntudsa ohjeet? (en googlannut)
<ninnnu> reaby: Minecraft toimii openjdk:llakin
<reaby> ei kotisivujen mukaan
<reaby> mutte tartteeks ubuntu-fi jossain vaiheessa uutta leiskaa ?
<ninnnu> niistä en tiiä, mutta mulla on riittäny että haen repoista "default-jre" ja lähden kaivelee
<reaby> vois taas kehittää ehkä asiaa eteenpäin
<reaby> se jquery menu hässäkkä etusivulla pitäis saada ainakin pois
<reaby> se scripti bugittaa :D
<ninnnu> skfin on ainaki hukkunu johonkin, ja teidän kahden lisäksi ei oo tainnu olla kauheesti tekijöitä...
<reaby> tai siis se menu on hidas ja aiheuttaa ainaki allekirjoittaneelle turhautumista
<reaby> kyseles jos tarvihette uutta leiskaa
<reaby> voisin jossain vaiheessa taas contribuoida aikaa
<reaby> nyt kun taas aktiivisesti käytän linuxia
<reaby> (tai siis työpöytälinuxia)
<reaby> http://koti.mbnet.fi/reaby/ubuntu/1010/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/HG8BpW -> Ubuntu Suomi
<reaby> joskus tollasen tein
<Sysi> Mirv ja Tm_T on vissiin hoitanu päivittämisen mutta sen kummempaa ei oo tehty
<Mirv> reaby: lähinnä kai tarttis koordinoijaa jolla olis pitkäjänteistä pohdintaa. drupal7-sivustoa on tehty mutta se on yksityisillä palvelimilla eikä hetkeen ole kuulunut mitään. tarttis saada jotain uutta käyttöön saakka.
<Mirv> mä oon päivitelly tota nykyistä wikin ja noiden staattisten suhteen uusien releasejen kohdalla https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-fi/ubuntu-fi-www/stable , mutta toiveissa on ollut että korvaantuisi esim. sillä drupalilla
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/OX5feR -> stable : Code : Ubuntu Finland WWW
<reaby> hmm
<reaby> mitäs tää käytännössä vaatis että realisoituisi
<Mirv> jotenkin se drupal-uudistus on mennyt ihan puihin, siis että olisi vaatinut että joku olisi ajanut sitä käyttöön sen sijaan että sitä viritellään vaan
<Mirv> reaby: versionhallintaan (mielellään launchpadiin) jotain minkä voi auditoida ja deployata pyytämällä Canonicalilta
<Mirv> reaby: ja jos siis tosiaan jokin uusi ohjelmisto kuten drupal, niin itse ajattelin että drupal.ubuntu-fi.org olisi hyvä jonka ottaisi käyttöön sivussa ja muuttaisi www.ubuntu-fi.org:sta kun homma oikeasti toimii (on vaikea luultavasti tarjota pakettia joka vaan puretaan ja voi suoraan tulla uudeksi etusivuksi)
<reaby> jees
<reaby> mie en oo ajanu ite drupalia koskaan
<reaby> mut ainahan sen voi opetella
<Mirv> reaby: näyttää hyvältä muuten tuo sun!
<reaby> se oli joskus 3v sitten suunnitteilla
<Mirv> reaby: ei se siis ole mitenkään vaatimus, vain toteamus että jotkut ovat nähneet jo paljon vaivaa sen drupalin suhteen, mutta http://ubuntufi.dev.zeip.eu/ näyttää olevan down
<Mirv> reaby: tuo ^ oli aika hiotun näköinen
<reaby> se tippuis pienellä vaivall nykyiseen
<reaby> muistan kun kirjoitin sitä nykyseen systeemiin
<Mirv> tällanen löytyy http://ubuntu-fi.zxq.net/ETUSIVU/KOKEILU2.html
<reaby> ahaa
<Mirv> mut toi on siis jo ihan eri implementaatio tuokin kuin se drupal
<Mirv> http://forum.ubuntu-fi.org/index.php?topic=36910.140
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/qs9BVW -> Ubuntu Suomen WWW-kehitys
<Mirv> reaby: jos keskittyy vaan ulkonäköön ja kelpaa nykyinen planet + moinmoin + smf + wordpress -viritys, niin https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu-fi-www/ löytyy nykyään kaikki päivitettäväksi (tarttee pyytää tuotantoon siirto, mutta koko teemat löytyy)
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/TIzUeG -> Code : Ubuntu Finland WWW
<reaby> tämä nykyinen viritys pitäisi kyllä järkeistää kerralla
<reaby> vai mitä olette mieltä
<reaby> jos riittää pelkkä ulkoasu niin voin kyllä päivittää senkin
<reaby> nykyisen systeemin päälle
<reaby> siitä mulla jonkin verran on kokemusta, tosin vaan 3v takaa :D
<reaby> joten ehkä ihan kaikkea en muista
<Mirv> reaby: samaa mieltä järkeistyksestä. ohjelmistomuutoksissa vaan se että pitää olla kärsivällisyyttä ottaa yhteyttä rt@ubuntu.com-emailitse (tekee tiketin https://rt.ubuntu.com/ jonne pääsee LP-tunnuksilla) ja diilata kaikki esim. tuolla mallilla ensin uusisaitti.ubuntu-fi.org ja sitten vaihto
<Fibubot> https://rt.ubuntu.com/? -> Login
<Mirv> ulkonäköuudistus onnistuu keskittymällä enemmän vaan itse koodiin (https://wiki.ubuntu-fi.org/WWW) ja lopulta pyytämällä päivitykset sisään, mutta onhan toi vanha malli hirveä
<reaby> agreed
<Mirv> siis tuo vuosien takainen sillisalaatti :)
<reaby> juu
<reaby> jos jatketaan #toisaalla
<Mirv> sen takia se uusi drupal7-sivusto on kuulostanut hyvältä, mutta olisi pitänyt olla mukana vanhana jääränä ajamassa sitä vissiin :( Heikki Ketoharjulla oli puolen vuoden sisään hyvä uusi ote siihen Drupaliin, että jos hänellä olisi koodit tallessa / pääsy niin luulen että sen saisi heräteltyä henkiin
<reaby> niin jos drupal koodia on jo kirjoitettu
<reaby> niin onhan se tyhmää imho jättää tehty työ käyttämättä
<Mirv> ei löydy teemoineen, missähän olisi edes screenshottia http://web.archive.org/web/20130416085835/http://ubuntufi.dev.zeip.eu
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/ZISkD7 -> Etusivu | Ubuntu Suomi
<Mirv> joo no Drupal on ns. hyväksytty softa Ubuntu-saiteilla joten luulen että sellasen sais kyllä deployattua
<Mirv> zeip on #vapaakoodi:lla, kysynpä palvelimesta
<reaby> jees
<reaby> mites noi lisäosat drupaliin
<Mirv> varmaan jotain yleisiä lisäosia saa pyytämällä
<reaby> joo
<reaby> ok
<reaby> pääsääntösesti kuitenkin varmaan vanilla:na joutuu ajamaan
<Mirv> foorumeilta löyty yks screenshotti tammikuulta
<Mirv> http://i.imgur.com/DZoOH5y.png?1
<Mirv> mut ei toi puhelin kyllä siinä pääteemana noin yleensä ole ollut
<Mirv> huhtikuulta tekstisisältö http://web.archive.org/web/20130416085835/http://ubuntufi.dev.zeip.eu
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/ZISkD7 -> Etusivu | Ubuntu Suomi
<reaby> hees
<reaby> *jees
<sippis> toi reabyn linkittämä Ubuntu suomi leiska on kyl aik pirun kiva
<reaby> eli drupal7 olis toiveena
<reaby> muistankohan mä mun ubuntun tunnarit, että voisin luoda oman bzr repon
<reaby> mikäs se saitti olikaan :D
<Mirv> reaby: https://launchpad.net/ :D
<Fibubot> https://launchpad.net/? -> Launchpad
<Mirv> sippis: juuh
<reaby> thanks
<Mirv> en tiedä onko sillä loppujen lopuksi väliä kenen leiskasta aloittaa. jos tässä nyt yrittää saada komitearatkaisua viiden eri aloitetun leiskan suhteen niin ei siitä loppua tule. tekstit ja kuvat on helppo copy-pasteta joka tapauksessa.
<Mirv> ykköstavoitteena olis saada jotain joskus käyttöön asti, kaikki muu on oikeastaan toisarvoista :)
<sippis> olisko wordpress+bbpress ja joku erillinen wikisysteemi mitään?
<reaby> mikäs leiska nyt olis preferenssinä ok
<Mirv> reaby: käytännön tasolla foorumit, blogi ja wiki pysyy kuitenkin ennallaan luultavasti ja tarttevat jonkin purkkaratkaisun jolla se ns. etusivusivuston ulkoasu saadaan sinne https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-fi/ubuntu-fi-www
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/2PjoFT -> Code : Ubuntu Finland WWW : “Ubuntu Finland” team
<sippis> ite pidän drupalia niin pirun hankalana systeeminä et tule välitön err ja kylmät väreet
<Mirv> sippis: mä luulen että datamigraatiot voi olla aika haastavia joten helpommalla pääsee jos miettiin a) ulkoasun ja sitten sovittaa sen noille olemassa oleville ohjelmistoille
<reaby> se kutonen tietääkseni oli aika karu
<reaby> seiskassa muuttivat paljon käyttölogiikkaa järkevämmäksi
<reaby> mitä nyt oon kuullu
<Mirv> reaby: ei se drupal ole mikään itseisarvo, sillä vain tota zeip:n palvelimella ollutta tehtiin. jos se on järkevämpi kuin virittää nykyistä niin sitten joo.
<reaby> voisko siis wordpress olla optio kuten sippis ehdotti
<Mirv> foorumisofta olisi kiva saada muu, mutta SMF:stä 200 000 viestin siirtäminen voi olla aika sekasoppa
<reaby> hmm
<Mirv> reaby: jaa niin nyt siis tajusin mitä sippis ehdotti
<Mirv> wordpressihän on jo käytössä
<reaby> humm woot
<Mirv> joten jos siitä saisi pelkän blogin sijaan etusivun niin sehän yksinkertaistaisi sekasoppaa
<Mirv> http://blog.ubuntu-fi.org/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/KAXOnI -> Ubuntu-blogi
<Mirv> ja sen teema on https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-fi/ubuntu-fi-www/blog.ubuntu-fi.org-theme
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/l6nDK3 -> blog.ubuntu-fi.org-theme : Code : Ubuntu Finland WWW
<Mirv> jos tosta branchaa niin Canonicalille saa heitettyä pullattavaksi/arvioitavaksi
<reaby> ahaa
<reaby> kyllähän toi wordpress taipuu siihen
<Mirv> annan sippikselle papukaijamerkin loistoehdotuksesta, koska siis jos saisi edes yhden softan pois kuvioista niin hommat helpottuu edes vähän - sen jälkeen olisi Wordpress + MoinMoin + SMF, ei enää PlanetPlanetia
<reaby> ^
<reaby> +1
<reaby> mut siis sille pitäsi tehdä asioita aika paljon
<reaby> varmaan joutuis exporttamaan nykyisen sisällön
<reaby> ehkä
<reaby> en oo ihan varma
<sippis> siis ajattelin että koko sivusto wordpressiksi, sitten foorumi bbpressillä ja moinmoin
<sippis> smf ->bbpress ei luulis olevan ihan mahdoton tehtävä
<Echramath> Pitääsköhän ostaa usb-nappula ja bindata siihen killall -15 spotify
<reaby> hmm
<Mirv> sippis: joo, aivan. ja oot oikeessa että smf -> bbpressiinkin voi olla jotain työkaluja. ja loppujen lopuksi sen ei nyt tartte 100% täydellinen tartte olla, kunhan kaikki oleellinen sisältö säilyy.
<Mirv> mut lähtisin siitä että ei mieti foorumin vaihtoa ensin, reaby on oikeassa että homma riittää
<sippis> jeps
<reaby> miepäs bränchään ton wp teeman
<sippis> jos nyt sivustoa aletaan joskus siirtää/muuttaa kokonaan wordpress pohjaiseksi niin voin ilmoittautua mukaan tekemään ainakin vähän jotain
<reaby> kiva
<Mirv> reaby: jos fooruminaputtelua jaksat, niin kantsii laittaa tiivistelmää http://forum.ubuntu-fi.org/index.php?topic=36910.140 - esim. että tällasta wordpressin käytön laajentamista on ehdotettu teknisesti helpompana lähtökohtana, ja kaikista leiskoista voi ottaa käyttöön ideoita
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/qs9BVW -> Ubuntu Suomen WWW-kehitys
<reaby> en mä kyl jaksa ainakaan nyt
<reaby> asentelen uusimman wp:n ja katon mitä tosta teemasta saa irti
<Mirv> jooh, joskus sitten, ei sillä muuten väliä ole kunhan ei tuu sitten joskus että "tehtiin ja otettiin käyttöön tällanen"
<reaby> aa
<reaby> onks meillä yhdistys jo ?
<reaby> :D
<Mirv> ei oo mitään virallista olemassa, virallisin on https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-fi:n jäsneyys :)
<reaby> oi voi
<Mirv> FLUG:n kauttahan on rahoitusta yms. hoidettu ihan ok
<Mirv> jos on jotain tarvetta ollut
<reaby> juuh
<reaby> näin muistelisin muutaman vuoden takaa
<reaby> kehittämistä riittäis :)
<Mirv> jooh, mä oon jättänyt aika taka-alalle kun ei vaan jaksa kaikilta muilta Ubuntu-jutuilta. tykkään kuitenkin tekohengittää vanhaa uusilla linkeillä yms sillä aikaa jos ei uutta tule tilalle.
<reaby> jees
<reaby> Mirv oliks toi yläheader jossain omassa includetettavassa filussaan
<reaby> noille muille saiteille
<reaby> eikös se joskus muutettu
<reaby> sit ongelma wordpressin kanssa tulee lataussivusta
<reaby> koska se varmaan halutaan edelleen ajaa sen wizardin kautta
<reaby> ellei...
<reaby> hih
<reaby> siitä kirjoita omaa wordpress kikkaretta
<reaby> moduuli tais olla oikeaa termi
<sippis> tuskin olis mikään ongelma kirjottaa siitä plugaria
<reaby> jeps
<reaby> siinä on vaan vähän ajax taikaa
<sippis> eipä oo kyl mikään ongelma plugareissa
<Mirv> reaby: se oli joo toi nav.html (löytyy siitä stable-bzr-branchista), mutta nyt se on copy-pastetettuna jokaisessa teemassa koska oli palvelinongelmia aina välillä pitkään aikaa ja oli ajatuksena ettei eri saiteilta ladattaisi tavaraa
<reaby> ahaa
<reaby> ok
<Mirv> reaby: lataussivun voi pitää käsin säädettynä alkajaisiksi jos yläreunan vaan copy-pastettaa, jos ei halua sitä heti alkaa koodaamaan uusiksi
<Mirv> esim. http://forum.ubuntu-fi.org/ :ssa oli aiemmin include ubuntu-fi.org/nav.html, nyt se on suoraan tuolla https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-fi/ubuntu-fi-www/forum.ubuntu-fi.org-theme
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/b3vlJS -> Ubuntu Suomen keskustelualueet - Etusivu / http://is.gd/tlDrml -> forum.ubuntu-fi.org-theme : Code : Ubuntu Finland WWW
<reaby> ok
<reaby> Mirv oon vieläki ylpee siitä xml hässäkästä :D
<reaby> täysin dynaaminen :)
<reaby> mut joo voishan senkin kirjoittaa vähän järkevämmäksi, se on vähän työläs päivittää
<reaby> esim parsettaa jsonia
<reaby> joka on "vähän" järkevämpää kun xml
<reaby> etenkin kun js:llä joutuu kikkailemaan
<Mirv> reaby: se on ihan hiano :) joskus tartti korjata jotain funktion nimeä (en tajunnut mitä tein, mutta tuntui kuin download() funktion nimenä olisi ollut jonkin sortin varattu keyword ja käyttämällä downloadUrl():ää latausnappula toimi taas)
<Mirv> tää oli taas näitä "en tutkinut yhtään, kokeilin jotain ja sitten se toimi". ehkä jossain otettiin jokin uusi js-kirjasto X käyttöön jossa käytössä download() tms
<reaby> hehe
<sippis> jos sitä lataushässäkkää miettii niin wordpressiin esim oma post type mitä hyödynnettäis näyttäessä noita latausvaihtoehtoja
<reaby> :D
<sippis> työpöytä, palvelin ja mobiililaite vois olla kategorioita mihin sijotetaan sitten eri versiot
<reaby> sippis, voitaisiin miettiä jotain työjakoa
<reaby> sää tunnet selkeesti wordpressin ku omat taskut
<reaby> mulle taas toi on vähän vieras
<sippis> eri versiot ois omia postauksiaan missä vois määrittää nimen, ikonin ja kaiken muun tarvittavan
<reaby> mm
<sippis> toi oli nyt vaan eka ajatus, saattaa olla järkevämpiäkin tapoja
<reaby> tuntuu vaikeelle, json olis ehkä kätevämpi
<sippis> mutjoo, tunnen wordpressin aika hyvin :3
<sippis> reaby: no ei se ehk vaikeeta, toteuttaminen voi tuottaa vähän työtä mut päivittämisen kannalta saattais olla selkein
<sippis> mut nyt ->
<reaby> ahaa
<reaby> sippis, palataan huomenna astialle
<reaby> mää taidan rykästä mun vps:lle tosta yhen kappaleen wordpressejä jossa voi devata
<reaby> tainno
<reaby> ehkä bzr tai jopa github projekti vois olla jees
<reaby> sinne vaan ei testikantaa saa kätevästi
<reaby> vai mitenhän sen nyt tekis
<reaby> Mirv
<reaby> kun tässä nyt taas mietin
<reaby> nav.html:stä voisi luopua
<reaby> ei kaikkialta tarvitse päästä kaikkialle
<reaby> riittää että kaikkialta pääsee jokaisen saitin pää-funkitohin
<reaby> funktioihin
<reaby> eli silloin jokaisen saitin päävalikko voisi näyttää erilaiselle
<reaby> miul on jo idea miten tämä käytännössä toteutetaan
<reaby> (ps. toi teema ei sit pelitä uusimman wordpressin kanssa ei )
<Mirv> juuh, ei tartte joo
<Mirv> no sekin teema on aika rykäsy taas. ehkä oleellista siinä on vain se, että kyseinen bzr-teema on tuotantopalvelimella checkoutattuna, joten muokkaamalla ko. branchista jotain jonka voi pyytää arvioimaan/pullaamaan tehdään homma helpoimmaksi ylläpidolle.
<reaby> kk
<reaby> eli ton voi kirjoitta käytännössä alusta uusiks
<reaby> uusimmalle wordpressille
<reaby> äh
<reaby> no jos mie kuitenkin kirjoitan foorumeille
<Mirv> sinänsä hassua jos ei toimi, kun toi on kyl aika päivitetty toi wordpress canonicalin puolesta
<reaby> no se tarjoaa mulla localisti jostain syystä 404:sta, katoin niin teeman nimi pitää olla ubuntu-fi-new
<reaby> siis noille css tiedostoille, pitää tutkia
<Mirv> 3.5.2 näyttää olevan
<Mirv> siinä _on_ jokin vielä mutka tosin ton bazaarin ja blog.ubuntu-fi.org:n välillä - periaatteessa noi "ei ladata muilta palvelimilta" -päivitykset piti olla sisässä, mutta oikeasti kun sorsaa kattoo niin ei ole ne mun päivitykset käytössä, vaan se teema joka on ekassa commitissa. en ole jaksanut laittaa tikettiä sisään uutta, kun foorumit kuitenkin päivittyivät ja siellä oli suurin perfo/pätkimisongelma.
<Mirv> mut se bzr-branch on kuitenkin se mikä on suoraan canonicalilta saatu, luulen vaan että ovat pullanneet väärään hakemistoon tms. niin ei ole noi pienet muutokset tulleet käyttöön
<Mirv> siistin vähän taas http://wiki.ubuntu-fi.org/WWW -yleiskuvausta
<reaby> ok lueskelen ton läpi
<Mirv> jos löysit LP-tunnukset niin viimeisin keskustelu noista bazaarien käyttöönotoista oli https://rt.ubuntu.com//Ticket/Display.html?id=21555 (tarttee ensin kirjautumisen Login with Ubuntu SSO, sitten uudelleen tuo urli auki koska ohjaa etusivulle oletuksena)
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/LL6tao -> Login
<reaby> jep
<reaby> LP tunnukset oon palauttanu
<Mirv> reaby: heikkiket on näemmä myös täällä, luultavasti tuorein tieto siitä missä drupalin sisällöt/tiedostot voisivat luurata
<reaby> mainiota
<reaby> hmm
#ubuntu-fi 2013-10-13
<reaby> heikkiket: ping
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/Filezilla
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/NGMWVG -> 3x42 Filezilla - Viikon VALO #146 | Viikon VALO
#ubuntu-fi 2014-10-06
<elias_a_> Milläs sitä purkaisi Ubuntussa MS-Outlookin .dbx-tiedostoja?
<elias_a_> Onko tästä kokemuksia?
<elias_a_> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man1/undbx.1.html
<tale> elias_a_: Thunderbird on osannut importoida Outlookin sähköpostit.
<elias_a_> tale: Joo, mutta kun nämä ei ole omia posteja.
<elias_a_> Ilmeisesti tuolla avuntarvitsijalla on jokin kevytversio Outlookista, joka ei nyt osaa noita avata.
<tale> elias_a_: Eikö tuo undbx sitten toimi?
<ansa> ..tai tuo thunderbird asentuisi sille avuntarvitsijallekin?
<elias_a_> tale: En ole vielä koittanut. Suosituksia tässä kysyn.
<elias_a_> ansa: Joutuu tukemaan jos menee asentamaan ;-)
<tale> elias_a_: Tässä yksi tapa neuvotaan: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=210638
<tale> Mutta siinäkin asennetaan sähköpostiohjelma jonka annetaan importoida ne .dbx-tiedostot.
<Tekno_> r
<tale> elias_a_: Itse Windows-koneissa tein tuon asentamalla Thunderbird. Se tarjoutui importoimaan sähköpostit Outlookista, ja homma toimi.
<elias_a_> Oukkei.
<elias_a_> Kiitos vinkeistä. Otanpa ja soitan vielä tuolle kaverille ja kysyn, että mikä se ongelma tarkkaan ottaen on kun headerien mukaan hänellä on kuitenkin outlook 14... :O
<tale> elias_a_: Katsoin vanhoista muistiinpanoistani: Kokeilin Mozillan sähköpostiohjelmaan Thunderbirdiä, ja kyllä se osaa siirtää Outlookin sähköpostit, osoiteluettelot ja vissiin muutakin tietoa. Tämä jopa toimii varsin suoraviivaisesti: jos käyttäjä käynnistään Thunderbirdin ensimmäistä kertaa, ohjelma tarjoutuu tuomaan Outlookista käyttäjän koko profiilin. Myöhemmin voi Työkalut-valikon toiminnolla Tuo muista ohjelmista tuoda Outlookin ta
<tale> elias_a_: Olisko niin, että .dbx on Outlook Express -ohjelman tieodstoja, ja Outlook käyttää .pst?
<tale> Noihan on kaksi ihan eri ohjelmaa vaikka nimet on hämäävän samanlaisia.
<elias_a_> tale: Mainio oivallus! Kiitos! Eipä sitä noista muista enää paljoa... :P
#ubuntu-fi 2014-10-07
<tabasko> Forbidden http://forum.ubuntu-fi.org/  :(
<Tm_T> joo
<elias_a_> Tm_T: Mitäs tuolle foorumille on tapahtunut?
<Tm_T> elias_a_: FBI takedown
<ansa> what, oikeasti?
<Mikaela> :D
<Tm_T> huonoa huumoria
<Tm_T> se on rytyys
<Tm_T> jos samoilla vauhdeilla päästäisiin uudelle alustalle
<elias_a_> Oukkei.
<Mirv> Tm_T: pitäiskö etusivulle laittaa jokin ilmoitus että foorumit bla ja tapahtumassa xyz?
<Mirv> voin laittaa kyllä, kunhan tiedän että mitä
 * Mirv huomaa keskustelua #ubuntu-fi-tiimit , odottaa tuloksia sitä kautta
<henkkus> hei, onko foorumissa huoltotyöt alla?? antaa vaan 403-erroria..
<tale> henkkus: Juu, se on rikki toistaiseksi.
<henkkus> jesh.. tämä selvensi asiaa.
<jallu_> Minulla forum.ubuntu-fi antaa tänään forbidden 404 tms. Eilen se sekoili käyttäjänimien kanssa. Onko muilla vastaavaa ongelmaa ?
<jallu_> Siis forum.ubuntu-fi.org on pystyssä (forbidden404).
<jallu_> Eilen sekoili käyttäjänimien kanssa. onko muilla samoin ?
<jallu_> anteeksi kömpelyyteni, käytän eka kertaa tätä kanavaa.
<Echramath> Alhaalla se on.
<jallu_> Kiitos vahvistuksesta. Epäilin jo hetken selaintani.
<Tm_T> noniin nyt taas verkossa
<Mikaela> foorumiko?
<Tm_T> minä
<Mikaela> ai
<ninnnu_> Foorumi ei ole tuloss takaisin
<ninnnu_> Ainakaan toi mikä siellä oli
<Tm_T> ainakaan siinä muodossa missä se oli
<qwert> Ilmeisesti joku on sössinyt foorumipäivityksen aika pahasti? Vai pääseekö muut kirjautumaan? Itsellä tuli eilen ilmoitus, että softaa päivitetään ja siitä lähtien "access denied"
<Tomin> tiimit-kanavalla enemmän juttua tosta
<tale> Kannattaisiko kanavan topiciin pistää ilmoitus forumien hajoamisesta=
<tale> Siis ?
<Tm_T> joo
* Tm_T changed the topic of #ubuntu-fi to: Ubuntu Suomen keskustelualueet alhaalla, tietoa tulossa | Ubuntu 14.04 LTS http://www.ubuntu-fi.org/ | http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | http://fi.wikibooks.org/wiki/Ubuntu_tutuksi | yhteisötoimintaa http://wiki.ubuntu-fi.org/Yhteiso | höpinöintiä #ubuntu-fi-offtopic | English channel for the Finnish LoCo: #ubuntu-fi-en | ubuntu-fi-WWW-bugit https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-fi-www
<Mikaela> eikö se ollutkaan se FBI-takedown, jolle nauroin aiemmin?
<Tm_T> Mikaela: tavallaan
<jeeps> mikas ubuntu foorumia vaivaa?
#ubuntu-fi 2014-10-08
* Tm_T changed the topic of #ubuntu-fi to: Ubuntu Suomen keskustelualueet alhaalla http://blog.ubuntu-fi.org/2014/ubuntu-suomen-keskustelualueet-poissa-kaytosta/ | Ubuntu 14.04 LTS http://www.ubuntu-fi.org/ | http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | http://fi.wikibooks.org/wiki/Ubuntu_tutuksi | yhteisötoimintaa http://wiki.ubuntu-fi.org/Yhteiso | höpinöintiä #ubuntu-fi-offtopic | English channel for the Finnish LoCo: #ubuntu-fi-en | ubunt
* Tm_T changed the topic of #ubuntu-fi to: http://blog.ubuntu-fi.org/2014/ubuntu-suomen-keskustelualueet-poissa-kaytosta/ | Ubuntu 14.04 LTS http://www.ubuntu-fi.org/ | http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | http://fi.wikibooks.org/wiki/Ubuntu_tutuksi | yhteisötoimintaa http://wiki.ubuntu-fi.org/Yhteiso | höpinöintiä #ubuntu-fi-offtopic | English channel for the Finnish LoCo: #ubuntu-fi-en | ubuntu-fi-WWW-bugit https://launchpad.net/ubu
<Tm_T> ei mahu
* Tm_T changed the topic of #ubuntu-fi to: http://blog.ubuntu-fi.org/2014/ubuntu-suomen-keskustelualueet-poissa-kaytosta/ | Ubuntu 14.04 LTS http://www.ubuntu-fi.org/ | http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | http://fi.wikibooks.org/wiki/Ubuntu_tutuksi | yhteisötoimintaa http://wiki.ubuntu-fi.org/Yhteiso | höpinöintiä #ubuntu-fi-offtopic | ubuntu-fi-WWW-bugit https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-fi-www
<tale> Nyt vasta lukemalla tuon blogiviestin sain tietää Ubuntu-fi foorumi on tietomurron takia poissa käytöstä.
<ansa> mikähän siellä on ollut käytössä..
<inz> web.archive.orgin mukaan SMF 1.1.14
<inz> Kesältä 2011, siinä voi tietysti joku reikä voinu löytyä
<Mirv> vajaa vuosi sitten canonical ilmoitti että haluaisi lopettaa suomen ja italian foorumeiden ylläpidon tietoturvahuolien takia juurikin. siirtymistä mihinkään ei vain oikein saanut aikaiseksi, kun esim. viestien ja tunnusten siirto olisi ollut luultavasti kohtuu hankala urakka.
<tale> Forumin viesteissä on arvokasta tietoa. Esimerkiksi T-Lasku -ohjelman tuki on ollut sen kautta, ja siellä on vastaukset ja ratkaisut esiin tulleisiin pulmiin.
<Mirv> tale: eiköhän ne saa talteen ja jonkinlaisen arkiston pystyyn vaikka vapaasuomi.fi:n alle tms. varmuuskopiot yms. kun joka tapauksessa löytyy, ja välttämättä tietomurron yhteydessä mitään ei edes tuhottu.
<Mirv> SMF:ään softana tuskin kannattaa palata, Discourse mainittu
<Mirv> Google+-yhteisö on olemassa, lisäsin Tm_T:n blogahdukseen
<Mirv> samoin FB-sivu
<Mirv> mutta siis varsinaiseksi korvikkeeksi jotain muuta
<jeeps> miksi foorumille ei pääse?
<inz> jeeps, kts topic
<jeeps> Tietomurto :O
<jeeps> voisi varmaan asiasta tiedottaa ubuntu fiin etusivullakin
<inz> Ainakin kun sielä kuitenkin on linkki keskustelualueille
<inz> tai sit laittais siihen foorumeitten forbiddenin tilalle infotainmentslipareen
<Mirv> siellähän on tiedotus...
<inz> aa, tossa, enpä mäkään mitään nähny
<inz> onhan se aika "paraatipaikalla", mutta ei kyllä silti osunu silmään
<eesau> Tietoa, miten kauan foorumi on vielä alhaalla? Ja miksi?
<inz> topic
<eesau> Jahas, siellä olikin tiedote asiasta... Ok
<Xemanth> älkää anoko että oli phpbb päivittämättä
<Xemanth> sanoko*
<Xemanth> :|
<ansa> 08:14 < inz> web.archive.orgin mukaan SMF 1.1.14
<Xemanth> koskaan kuullukaan tollaisesta forum softasta :)
<Xemanth> kaippa se voidaan sitten laskea hyväksi jutuksi ettei tullut taas lokaa niskaan phpbb:lle
<elias_a_> Ai? :P
<Mirv> Xemanth: kyllä se on tiedetty jo 2+ vuotta että käytössä on reikäinen foorumisofta, ei ole vain ollut riittävän energistä vapaaehtoista luomaan uutta. nyt on pakko :)
<Xemanth> tai sitten koko foorumia ei laiteta enää pystyyn ollenkaan ;)
<Iltsu> onk olemas reijätönt foorumisoftaa? :D
<elias_a_> Ei.
<elias_a_> Reiätöntä softaa ei ole.
<Tm_T> Xemanth: kyllä jonkinlainen keskustelualusta tullee
<Xemanth> elias_a_: reikää kyllä löytää jos haluu
<mjr> osaskos 14.04:n desktop-installeri asentua nykyään luks-lvm:lle?
<mjr> ilmeisesti
<elias_a_> Xemanth: Olen luullut, että esim. pk-seudulla kaikki miehet eivät löydä reikää, vaikka haluaisivat. :P
<LucaB> ...
<mjr> noniin, onpahan asennustikku. Illalla tulee koneenrakennusurheilusessio :I
<LucaB> koneenrakennusurheilusessio on aina hyvästä
<puhuri> mjr: live-usb:llä on hyvä askarrella millainen partitiotaulu hyvänsä. Itse asensin luks+btrfs, jota asenniin ei suoraan tue.
<mjr> Jee. Yleensä oon tähän asti harrastanut debian-installeria.
<puhuri> näemmä jos unity kaatuu niin osa pikanäppäimistä (ctrl-alt-t esim) katoaa
<Tekno_> -
<Jontse> mikäs keskustelualueissa on ku ei pääse??
<ninnnu_> topic
#ubuntu-fi 2014-10-09
<Xeppo> terve
<Xeppo> tere
<Tm_T> no terve
<Mirv> o/
<Xeppo> ...
<Tm_T> no mitäs Xeppo
<Xeppo> eipä ihmettä kummenpaa entä ite
<Tm_T> aika hätäsiä käyntejä ollut sulla tänään, malta toki vähän pitempään viihtyä (:
<Xeppo> juu, miksiköhän ubuntu-suomen keskustelupalsta ei toimi
<Mikaela> /topic
<Mikaela> http://blog.ubuntu-fi.org/2014/ubuntu-suomen-keskustelualueet-poissa-kaytosta/
<Mikaela> Miksi Tm_T oli muuten opattuna? En näe mitä tapahtui, vaikka poistan smart filterinkin käytöstä.
<inz> Olisko topikinvaihdonjäljiltä
<Tm_T> Mikaela: se jäi päälle kun vaihdoin topikissaa
<inz> +' '
<Mikaela> Ai
<Mikaela> Selittää miksei näy missään :)
<Mirv> Tm_T: mun tapa on /t [tab], ja sitten /t:n muokkaus /msg chanserv topic #ubuntu-fi ...
<Tm_T> Mirv: tuotakin joskus tehnyt, jotenkin on vaan laiska
<Mikaela> minun tapani on /otopic WeeChat skriptistä chanop.py
<Mikaela> oppaa ChanServillä, vaihtaa topicin ja deoppaa
<Tm_T> je, minä oon minimoinut noiden skriptien käytön itellä, pari aliasta ja niillä mennään
<ninnnu_> mun aliakset on näköjään jääny johonki, ei oo kun addallchans joka pitäa kai ajaa joskus taas
<snev> aikamoista häirintää, että ubuntu suomi sivu hakkeroitu
<snev> milloinkahan saadaan keskustelualueet takaisin...siellä on hyvää tietoa
<Mikaela> Se oli odotettavissa vai onko nyt muutakin, kuin foorumit?
<Tm_T> ei tiettävästi muuta
<snev> en ainakaan noille keskustelu aluellle pääse sinne
<Mikaela> Niiden pitäisi palata joskus ja tarkoitus on siirtyä kokonaan uuteen foorumisovellukseen, Discourseen.
<snev> toivottavasti saadaan nopeasti takaisin keskutelualueet
<snev> sori typoja tulee :)
<snev> nyt joutuu kattelee googlesta noita ulkomaan ubuntu sivuja
<snev> mikähän niistä on patas...askubuntu vai joku muu ?
<ninnnu_> yleensä googlella löytää valmiin kysymyksen ja vastauksen omaan ongelmaan. En ole kauheasti kiinnostunu että missä ne on esitetty
<snev> niin päasia tietysti, että tiedon löytää
<ninnnu_> Mulla on yleensä etusijalla StackOverflowin aliprojektit, joihin näköjään myös AskUbuntu kuuluu. Tosin harvemmin oon sinne eksyny, enemmän ongelmat on liittyny Superuser-alueen juttuihin
<ninnnu_> ja sit ArchLinuxin wiki on ollut ihan hauska..
<Mikaela> Minulla on yleensä ollut IRC ja mitä Googlella on löytynyt ja Arch Linuxilla tuntuu olevan ihan kiva wiki.
<snev> mistä kanavalta IRC :istä siis täältäkö ?
<Tm_T> esim täältä
<snev> okei
<snev> mitä suositteleistte musikki soittimeksi tuon rytmilaatikon rinnalle ?
<Tm_T> riippuu käytöstä, Amarok on ollut sangen mainio
<snev> okei
<snev> clemetine kovasti kehuttu tuolla webissä..liekkö sitten hypen arvonen
<ninnnu_> Amarokia tuli käytettyä joskus ajalla ennen Spotifya..
<Tm_T> Clementine on vanhan Amarokin "klooni"
<Tm_T> riippuu siitä minkälaisesta tykkää, suosittelen kokeilemaan molempia
<snev> sotify taitaa vissinj toimia jossain nuissa musiiki soittimissa ?  On mulla tosin tuo spotify asennetuna ihan omana sovelluksenakin
<ninnnu_> Jos on premium-asiakas ja softassa on libspotify-tuki niin joo. MPD on ainaki yks tälläne
<Mikaela> Minä olen muuttanut Google Play Musiciin jo jonkin aikaa sitten.
<ninnnu_> En jaksa muuttaa
<ninnnu_> ja onko siinä local files-tukea?
<ninnnu_> Koska kaikkea ei ole pilvessä
<Echramath> Huom: Clementinen repoissa oleva versio on rikki
<ninnnu_> Esim. Purple Motionin Musicdisk jota ei taida olla oikein missään..
<Echramath> Ubuntun omissa siis, ppa:sta taisi tulla ehjä.
<Echramath> Rikki tarkoittaa sitä ettei se toimi käytännössä lainkaan.
<Mikaela> Ei taida olla, mutta sinne saa omia musiikkitiedostoja. Kaipailin Chromecast tukea.
<snev> eli jos lataan ihan ubuntun sovellusvalkoimasta niin tulee ehjä versio Clementinesta ?
<ninnnu_> eiku sieltä tulee huono
<anacron> ninnnu_: goole playssa ei oo local files tukea sinänsä, mut voit ladata sinne kyll omaa musaa ja se tallentaa sen sinne pilveen
<snev> okei
<Echramath> https://www.clementine-player.org/fi/downloads
<ninnnu_> anacron: hmm... Eli sinänsä olis parempi kui Spotify..
<Echramath> Siellä on PPA-lähteet.
<snev> kiitos..linkistä
<anacron> ite oon mopidystä haaveillut mutta en oo saanu aikaseks säätää
<snev> ja PPA lähteen kautta....konsolin avulla ?
<Echramath> Se Ubuntun repoista löytyvä on jotenkin rikki sen tietokannan kanssa, se jähmettyy koko ajan. Se kehittäjä jossain avautui että oli yrittänyt pariin otteesen herättää paketoijan tuloksetta
<Echramath> snev: Juu, nuo komennot voi ajaa suoraan.
<ninnnu_> Mopidy kyl näyttää hyvältä
<snev> jes,thanks
<Echramath> Sillä näemmä muuten voi soittaa myös Spotifysoittolistoja nykyään, mutta haku siinä oli niin epäkäytännöllinen ettei korvaa varsinaista spotifya mulla
<snev> onneks on nyt varmuuskopio koko sysyteemistä jos menis sekasin...otin varmuuskopion ihan sillä ubuntun oamlla varmuuskopio systeemillä
<snev> sillä suomen keskutelualueilla nimittäin muutama sellanen jippo...milllä sain steamin toimimaan ja blu-ray levy toiston toimimaan
<snev> nyt jos menis syteemi sekasin...niin saan onneks sen palautettua
<snev> kokeilin tuossa vime vikonloppuna mutaman työpöydän... KDE:n , XFCE:n ja XUbuntun
<snev> kirjauduin aina ulos ja valitsin sitten hammasrattaasta kirjautumisikkunan luota sen työpötdän jota halusin kokeilla
<tabasko> Echramath: ilmeisesti tuo clementine vaatii kuitenkin spotify plugarin toimiakseen
<snev> kaikki meni ihan ookoo siinen saakka kun asensin xubunrtu työpöydän... se sotki jotenkin unityn ja vaikka unityyn käynnisti...niin aloitusnäytössä vilahti xububuntu
<snev> ja unity oli jotenkin sekaisin
<mjr> joo noi XYZubuntu-desktop -paketit kyllä sotkee toistensa teemausta, olen havainnut itsekin
<mjr> jouduin laitokselle asentamaan sitten ubuntu-desktopin vaan ja noita muita vaihtoehtoja suoraan kde- ja xfce-paketeilla
<Echramath> tabasko: juu
<snev> Asentaako teistä joku aina uusimman linux kernelin joka on saatavilla ubuntuun
<mjr> Riippuu vähän mihin. Serveriin tai töissä yliopistolle vain jos siinä on jotain mitä erikseen tarvii. Omaa deskaria/läppäriä voi sitten päivitellä vähän liberaalimmin.
<snev> itse ootteeln vaan minkä tämä ubuntu antaa iana päivitysten kautta automaattisesti...ja asenan sen
<mjr> niin siis ne automaattiset päivitykset toki siinä missä muistakin paketeista
<mjr> ajattelin että oli kyse esim. noista LTS:ien HWE-kerneleistä, kun tulee optio asentaa uudemman ubuntu-releasen ydin, X ja OpenGL-kirjastot vanhempaa LTS:ään
<snev> tuolla tavallakin näköjään jotkut päivittelee tätä 14.04 LTS:ää  =>http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/08/install-upgrade-linux-kernel-3-16/
<snev> tosin tuostakin kernelistä titaa olla siellä uudempi versio
<snev> en lähde kuitenkaan noita virittelemään..en ole varma tukeeko sitten enää kaikki nykyiset sovellukset tuota jota olen asentanut
<mjr> juuh, ei kannata lähtä asentamaan noita epävirallisissa lähteissä olevia ytimiä kun niille ei ole samalla tavalla sitten automaattisten päivitysten tukea jne
<mjr> ellei oikeesti tarvi jotain uutta mitä niissä on
<Xeppo> mistä saisi mtv3 katsomon toimimaan kunnolla ubuntussa
<snev> Linuxin päätteseen kopioit nuo ykis kerrallaan =>sudo apt-add-repository ppa:ehoover/compholio
<snev> sudo apt-get update
<snev> sudo apt-get install netflix-desktop
<snev> tuon jälkeenhän se on asentanut internet selaimen wine pohjaisesti. ......tuo selainhan ohjaa sitten tuonne netflixin sivulle
<snev> siitä ei kannata hämääntyä vaan etsii sieltä ylhäältä selaimesta osoitekentän johon kirjoittaa =>http://www.katsomo.fi/
<Xeppo> kuinka vakaa on näin asennettu toiminto
<snev> tuo asennusohjelma saattoi kysyä...asennetaanko microsoftin fontit... siihen pitää vastata myönteisesti
<snev> minulla tuo on täysin vakaa....toimii hyvin
<snev> katselussa
<Xeppo> aiemmin wine-pohjaisista sovelluksista on minulla ollut vähän huonoja kokemuksia
<snev> aivan
<snev> eihän siellä winessä kaikki toimi loistavasti
<Xeppo> onko kaistan nopeudella jotakin merkitystä kokemuksesi mukaan
<snev> tuohon en osaa vastata....itselä on käytössä kiinteä  ASDL 24mega bit liittymä..jolla ei ole kyllä valittamista
<Xeppo> ei varmaan noilla nopeuksilla olekaan. minulla on vain 8 megan nopeus ja en oikein jaksa uskoa, että esim. salkkarit suosittuna ohjelmana näkyy winen-läpi kunnolla.
<snev> keskustelua alueilahan oli joku toinenkin konsti jolla saa tuon katsomon näkymään
<snev> mutta nythän tuo kekustelualueet on nurin...kun se oli hakkeroitu
<puhuri> ei sillä oman liittymän nopeudellla ja miten suosittu joku ohjelma on ole näkyvyyteen vaikutusta
<puhuri> veikkaisin, että nuo ruudun videot on yhden-kahden megan luokkaa maksimissaan
<puhuri> asiaan liittyen, ilmeisesti natiivi netflix ei ihan vielä toimi out-of-box?
<snev> on sihhen netflixiinkin joku konsti...jotta sen saa niin kuin html 5:sen kautta
<snev> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/08/netflix-linux-html5-support-plugins
<snev> http://www.webupd8.org/2014/08/how-to-enable-html5-playback-for.html
<snev> jaahs...tuli uus keneli äsken 3.17 jotakin tais olla numero...niin piti buutata mylly
<snev> 3.13.0-37-generic    oli versio
<DistroFeud> we just reached 100 users :=
<DistroFeud> :-)
<DistroFeud> 101
<Jaer> Muistaako joku milloin 14.04 julkaistaan? (en jaksanut kaivaa wikistä)
<Echramath> 14.10?
<Jaer> Jeah,' Ubuntu 14.10
<naintinain> Julkaistiin huhtikuussa
<Jaer> Aivan ;-) Meni senat sakasi kun tarkoitin 14.10
<naintinain> ok
<jjo> perinteinen olisi kuun viimeinen torstai
<naintinain> tulin kysymään että josko joku tietäisin miksi foorumisoftaa ei ylläpidetä?
<Jaer> Mitä toi höpinöintiä #ubuntu-fi-offtopic meinaa tuossa irkin ruudulla? (en ole aiemmin käyttänyt)
<Jaer> Vai onko noi jotain wiki juttuja?
<Echramath> Sinne kanavalle voi mennä höpöttämään ihan omiaan
<Jaer> En osaa sanoa foorumisoftasta muuta kuin, että se on Canonicalin heiniä
<naintinain> Kerroppa milloin Canonical on tootanut hoitaakseen simplemachinen vanhat versiot?
<naintinain> Ottanut siis.
<Jaer> Tjaa. Tiedän vaan sen mitä Ubuntu suomen tiedotteesa lukee....
<DistroFeud> tjaa=yah right?
<Jaer> Tjaa = jaa?
<naintinain> Lähdekritiikki olisi suotavaa
<Jaer> Jos oikein muistan niin (ubuntu) suomen foorumi makaa jossain italiassa tai heidän hallinnoimana?
<Jaer> Vai muistelenko väärin?
<naintinain> foorumia ei pääse tarkistamaan, mutta pääsivusto sijaitsee englannnissa
<Jaer> Okei. tuli korjaus.
<DistroFeud> englannnissa =english?
<DistroFeud> italiassa= italian
<DistroFeud> im learning
<DistroFeud> Okei=Okay
<DistroFeud> soummi forum
<DistroFeud> whats vai means?
<DistroFeud> vai means go in portugues
<Jaer> Finnish Language
<jjo> englannissa == in england, italiassa == in italy, vai == or
<DistroFeud> i guess thats what fi in the channel naming means alright
#ubuntu-fi 2014-10-10
<Mikaela> en tiedä kiinnostaako, mutta tuo eilinen distrofeud sai eilen banremoven #ubuntu-women kanavalta.
<Tm_T> Mikaela: joo aika klassinen "höhö kanavalistassa jänniä kanavia käynpä trollaamassa"
<czr_> tuosta pääsee eroon kyl aika nopeasti nuorena
<czr_> toi on verrattavissa "höhö, IIS, käynpä korkkaamassa"-efektiin
<Tekno_> hä
<inz> IRC kiddie - script kiddie - what's the difference
<czr_> indeed
<czr_> heips inz
<inz> tere
<Echramath> Mitä nyt taas?
<czr_> vanhukset herää kaikki kerralla
<czr_> btw, mitä variaatioita ihmiset täällä käyttää ubuntusta?
<czr_> itse juminu xubuntuun, mut mitäs muut?
<Harriv_> normia
<anacron> oon siirtyny nykyään debianiin :D
<czr_> anacron, mikä UI?
<czr_> voisin harkita normia jos se ei muuttuis jatkuvasti
<Mikaela> MATE
<czr_> hmm. miksi MATE?
<czr_> vs xfce esim?
<czr_> (en ole kokeillut matea siis, lähinnä mietin et mitä vaihtoehtoja ois tavoillensa pinttyneelle dinosaurukselle)
<anacron> keskimäärin en nykyään ees asenna koneisiin gui:ta, mut openbox tai fluxbox yleensä
<anacron> mate ja xfce on kans ihan ok
<czr_> hmm, no headless setupit tietty asia erikseen. lähinnä täs mietin deskarikäyttöä
<anacron> mulle riittää kuhan on joku näppäinyhdistelmä millä voi suorittaa ohjelmia, eli alt+f2 vastaava ja sillä saa sit kaiken tarvittavan auki
<czr_> aika sama täällä kyl
<Mikaela> MATE on samanlainen, kuin GNOME2 oli.
<Mikaela> Se vain tuntuu mukavalta käyttää.
<jjo> mate on gnome2
<jjo> minäkin kyllä siirryin ubuntusta muihin distroihin juurikin työpöytätilanteen takia
<jjo> mutta en tiedä kannattiko
<jjo> cinnamon on edelleen mukavin ja ubuntulle saisi nightlyjä
<czr_> hmm. cinnamon vaikuttaa jotenkin ylikarkkiselta screenshottien perusteella
<czr_> eiku hmm, noi onkin matesta heh
<anacron> silloin kun käytin lähinnä ubuntua niin syy miksi siihen siirtyi oli nimenomaa se että sai hyvän työpöydän ja säätöä oli ajurien kanssa tosi vähän, nykyään ei oo samanlaista säätöongelmaa enää muillakaan distroilla ja liveversioita saa aikalailla kaikista
<czr_> cinnamon itseasiassa näyttäisi olevan siistimpi visuaalisesti ainakin. vähemmän klutteria. mut. pitänee kokeilla.
<czr_> joo, kiitoksia näistä, pitää testata
<czr_> (eka UI oli CDE, sen jälkeen kde1/2-akseli, kolmoinen oli vielä ihan siedettävä mut sit meni ihan plörinäksi)
<anacron> nykyään linuxia tulee käytettyä enimmäkseen ssh:n yli osx:llä niin työpöydälle ei oo niinkään tarvetta ja sit kun joskus käyttää työpöytäkäytössä niin se on ihan sama mikä siellä pyörii kunhan saa ne tarvittavat ohjelmat auki
<czr_> joo, aika moni on siirtynyt ehkä tahtomattaankin os x:ään mut itse en
<jjo> no, mullakin on yhdellä koneella osx, mutta en mä siitäkään valtavasti pidä
<jjo> enempi kuin windowsista, mutta se ei tarkoita oikeastaan mitään
<anacron> mut ihan samalla tavalla se osx:kin on vain käyttis jolla ajaa niitä ohjelmia mitä tarvii, se nyt sattuu olemaan siinä mielessä hyvä kompromissi että se on unix, mutta sille löytyy kuitenkin adoben ja muiden graafisten softien puolelta täys tuki
<anacron> jos adobe tukis täysillä linuxia niin voisin käyttää sitä ihan yhtä hyvin, ei sillä niin väliä, pakko käyttää niitä käyttiksiä mitkä ajaa tarvittavia softia
<jjo> niin, mulle työpöydän tärkeimmät ominaisuudet ovat että se mahdollistaa softien ajamisen helposti, eikä tule käytettäessä tielle
<jjo> osx ei pärjää jälkimmäisessä, joskin kamalasti virittelemällä tilanne vähän helpottuu
<anacron> mulla on kyllä hukkunu täysin se mentaliteetti että käytän tätä koska tää on siistimpi tai "parempi" tai mitä ikinä, joskus nuorempana se tuntui tärkeämmältä, nykyään pitää vaan saada juttuja tehtyä niillä kokoonpanoilla mitä on tarjolla
<Mirv> lisäsinpä uuden kategorian sivulle http://wiki.ubuntu-fi.org/PAE - koneet joissa 128MB-192MB RAM:ia
<snev> Milloinkahan ubuntu suomen keskustelualueet  palaavat ?
<Keijo> onko jo tietoa koska ubuntusivut alkaa toimimaan?
<Keijo> täällä aika vaisua...
<Tm_T> keijo: ei ole vielä tieto milloin foorumit palaavat linjoille, sivusto muuten on ihan normaalisti käytössä
<keijo> onko canonicalilta tullut mitään lisätietoa?
<puhuri> vähän huonosti toimii waybackmachinen kautta (johtuen phpsessionid:stä) https://web.archive.org/web/20140704153259/http://forum.ubuntu-fi.org/index.php?board=1.0
<keijo> heh, uusin viesti 26.6.
<czr_> jjo, aika sama. osx tuntunu aina liian.. raskaalta. vaikea määritellä sitä fiilistä, mut se on kaikki se pehmennys ja pyöristys ja .. sellaiset turhat asiat :-)
<czr_> ei yhtä vahva inhokki kuin XP:n Luna oli aikoinaan, mut aika lähelle
<czr_> AppleOS:t oli ihan ok suurimmaksi osaksi, jos oli pakko oikeasti käyttää niitä
#ubuntu-fi 2014-10-11
<naintinain> hiljaista on
<diffis> Niinpä on..
<Echramath> Kaikilla toimii kaikki...
<naintinain> luulis että olisi enemmänkin äksöniä uutisten perusteella
<naintinain> ehkä ketään ei kiinnosta
<diffis> Mua askarruttaa lähinnä, voisinko vaan Unityyn kyllästyneenä vetästä jonkun ubuntu-gnome-desktop:in tähän kaveriksi. Mutta kun viimeksi noilla sähläsin, niin koneen boottausaika kasvo kolminkertaseksi. Siksi sitten vähän koettanut miettiä, jaksaako kuitenkaan...
<Echramath> No sehän on ihan hyväksyttävä menetys jos pääsee Unitysta samalla.
<jjo> boottausaika ei ole edes kovin merkityksellinen
<jjo> mutta kohtahan meillä on kaikilla systemd joka pelastaa maailman ja saa koneen boottaamaan tosi nopeasti
<diffis> Noo, kunhan nyt alle varttiin käynnistyisi, niin ei kai mulla muita rajoituksia. xD
<Kilpuri> No eihän sitä sammuteta ihan joka kuukausi.
<Mikaela> Minkä uutisten?
<Mikaela> Päivitin äsken muuten 14.10:een ja asensin systemd-sysv:n. Käytän MATEa muutenkin, mutta nyt se on repoissakin.
<naintinain> http://www.itviikko.fi/uutiset/2014/10/09/ubuntun-suomen-foorumi-murrettiin-lahtivatko-salasanat/201414014/7
<Mikaela> vaikuttaa vanhalta uutiselta, mutta siitä toisaalta puhuttiin täällä ja -tiimit kanavalla heti.
<naintinain> no onhan se pari päivää vanha, tosin hurjasti uudempi kuin käytetty foorumisofta
<jjo> mitäs tuossa nyt sit olis keskusteltavaa?
<naintinain> eipä siinä mitään, kunhan vedellään vasemmalla kädellä jos jaksetaan
<naintinain> pointti, miksi pitää foorumia jos ei ole kiinnostusta hoitaa sitä?
<ninnnu_> Koska me ei edes pystytty hoitamaan sitä, kaikki menee Canonicalin Sysadmien kautta
<jjo> jaa niin, siis tarkoitus on taivastella
<jjo> mut voihan tuota samaa sitä päivitellä canonicalin kohdalla
<naintinain> miten Canonical liittyy SMF softaan?
<ninnnu_> naintinain: Canonical oli/on ainoa joka sen olisi voinut päivittää
<naintinain> siis Canonical ylläpitää foorumia?
<naintinain> eikä ne oppineet mitään viimevuotisesta?
<ninnnu_> Jaa'a
<naintinain> ok
<naintinain> surkeaa ylläpitoa
#ubuntu-fi 2014-10-12
<l-general> Hei! Olen uusi täällä. Mikä foorumi korvaa tällä hetkellä ubuntu-suomen poissa käytöstä olevan keskustelualueen?
<Mikaela> l-general: Joko Facebook tai Google+ ja uudesta foorumista ei ole kuulunut vielä mitään. Tämä IRC on myös olemassa.
<Mikaela> Tai jos on kuulunut, minä en ole huomannut.
<Mikaela> Dicourse on mahdollisesti tulossa joskus.
<l-general> Mikaela: Kiitos vastauksesta. Google+ on hieman vierastamisen kohteena. Samoin kuin Android. Toivottavasti saavat uuden foorumin pystyyn pian.
<Mikaela> ai niin ja linux.fi foorumit ovat myös olemassa
<l-general> Se täytyykin tsekata.
<anger_> Mikähän mahtaa mättää mun serverissä kun en saa rootin posteja ohjattua mun gmail sähköpostiin
<anger_> Eikös rootillakin pitäisi toimia .forward ihan normaalisti?
<anger_> Muun käyttäjätunnuksen postit lähtevät kyllä ihan ok mutta rootin postit toi yrittää lähettää osoitteeseen unused@servername
<tale> anger_: Rootin posteille lienee edelleenlähetysosoite pistetty jo järjestelmää asennettaessa, ehkä sitä .forwardia ei käytetä sen takia?
<anger_> Missä tollanen voisi sitten olla asetettu?
<anger_> Ei ainakaan /etc/aliases
<anger_> Mun mielestä toisen serverin pystytyksessä ei ollut mitään vastaavia ongelmia
<anger_> Googlellakaan ei tuntunut löytyvän mitään järjellistä
<Mikaela> Minulla on yleensä /etc/aliases
<puhuri> mitä meililoki Kertoo /var/log/mail.info
<anger_> puhuri: /var/log/mail.info ei sano mitään mutta /var/log/exim4/mainlog sanoo, että anger@hostname lähettää viestin tohon unused@hostname osotteeseen
<anger_> En kyllä ole keksinyt mistä toi unused osoite napataan rootille
<anger_> 2014-10-12 13:57:39 1XdGqJ-0007Ld-JW ** unused@ilona.solutions <root@ilona.solutions>: Unrouteable address
<anger_> <-- toi on tarkka rivi virheestä
<anger_> exim4 on siis softa
<ninnnu_> etc/aliasesin muutto saattaa tarvita "newaliases"-komennon suorittamisen
<anger_> ...mitäs helv... Oonko mä ollut näin puusilmä?!
<anger_> Mielestäni oon kattonut läpi ton /etc/aliasesin miljoona kertaa, mutta siellähän toi root: unused luki
<anger_> Tuskin se sinne itsestäänkään on tässä välissä tullut
<anger_> Nyt kun korjasin sinne root: root niin alkoi toi .forwardkin toimia
<tale> anger_: Minä tapaan grep:llä tarkistaa onko merkkijono tiedostossa. Se löytää sen jos se siellä on.
<anger_> Joo, noin olisi varmaan pitänyt tehdä
<anger_> Varmaan vaan eilen illalla silmät ristissä tarkastin ton tiedoston läpi ja sen jälkeen oletin että siellä se vika ei ainakaan voi olla
<puhuri> tuttu tunne :-) vielä kun typöttaa greppiinkin
<ninnnu_> pitäisi joskus tehdä alias gerp -> grep..
<inz> samantien derp kans
<Mikaela> W: GPG-virhe: mirror://mirrors.ubuntu.com utopic Release: Seuraavat allekirjoitukset eivät olleet kelvollisia: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<Mikaela> tämä näyttääkin uudelta virheeltä
<ninnnu_> et oo päivittänyt avainpakettia
<Mikaela> Mielestäni olen, mutta tällä tuntuu olevan vähän muutakin ongelmaa (joku sammutti koneen kesken jakelupäivityksen, mutta se näytti vain kysyvän suorittaako autoremoven ennen sitä).
<Mikaela> Peileille tuntuu myös olevan hidas yhteys, onkohan siellä synkronointia tai jotakin
<Mikaela> Nyt ilmeisesti toimii taas
#ubuntu-fi 2015-10-05
<Maakuth> tunteeko joku SANEn hyvin? ootteko törmänneet tällaiseen, että segfaulttailee ja buffer overflowailee minkä kerkiää
<Maakuth> olen varmuudeksi kommentoinut kaikki paitsi tarvitsemani ajurin tuolta /etc/sane.d/dll.confista, mutta eihän tuo oikein auta. skannausten välissä on pakko irroittaa usb-johto ja laittaa takaisin, muuten lentää kipinät
<Maakuth> tai yleensä jos ei käytä johtoa irti, tulee scanimage: open of device plustek failed: Invalid argument
<Maakuth> ubuntu 14.04 amd64, skannerina iäkäs canoscan n650u
<elias_a> Maakuth: Toimiiko se muiden koneiden kanssa?
<elias_a> Maakuth: Ettei vaan olisi konkat kuivuneet ja signaali mitä sattuu...
<Maakuth> enpä ole oikein muilla koneilla testaillut laajemmin. kyllä jokainen noista skannauksista on ihan hyvälaatuinen, kun vaan saa menemään läpi
<Maakuth> varmaan tasavirtaelektroniikassakin konkkia on, mutta ainakaan virtalähteen ongelma ei ole, koska tämä toimii usb-portin virralla
<Maakuth> mutta jos se on tullut tiensä päähän, niin ymmärtäähän senkin. hankin sen kesällä 2001, maksoi 400 markkaa. siitä lähtien olen ällistellyt, miten hyvän skannerin sai niin edullisesti
<anacron> onks tietoa onko usb3 express cardeissa joku yleinen jippo jolla hotplugauksen saa toimimaan
<anacron> itse korttia ei tarvi kyllä hotplugata, mutta ei suostu käyttämään usbilaitteita jos ne kytkee käynnistyksen jälkeen
<CoffeeJ> Can someone with wine/.Net skills please look into this http://pastebin.com/V4dnsX2q thanks
<r1k1_> CoffeeJ: you know this is ubuntu-fi fi like  finnish /Finland
<r1k1_> :D
<r1k1_> but try googlein those error lines?
<Thaurwylth> "Älä puhu sille mitään." -- Miiga Juntunen
<elias_a> Mikä ihme on Miiga Juntunen?
<Thaurwylth> Hehehe, se muuten kannattaa ehdottomasti selvittää.
<elias_a> Vissiin jotain nuorisotuumoria...
<elias_a> Jahas. Uutta kerneliä pukkasi.
<Thaurwylth> Mihin formaattiin tablettien ylimääräiset, siis lisättävät SD- tai muut muistikortit formatoidaan? Jos on Windows-laite, niin laitetaanko korttiinkin NTFS? Mie olen nähnyt kameroiden vaativan FATjotain formatointia, mutta se varmaan ehkä johtuu kameran kykyjen rajallisuudesta ja arvelenpa, että tämä on eri tavalla tabletissa.
<Thaurwylth> Juonena siis edelleen on asentaa Windows-tablettiin myös Ubuntu, mutta jos tuon kortin haluaa olevan myös Windowsin käytössä, niin kaipa senkin on NTFS tai FAT oltava.
#ubuntu-fi 2015-10-06
<tale> Thaurwylth: Anna sen muistikortin olla siinä formaatissa joka kaupasta tuli. Sitten se toimii kaikissa käyttöjärjestelmissä.
<tale> Thaurwylth: Jos siihen pitää tiedostojärjestelmä tehdä, niin FAT toimii kaikissa, ja varminta jos sen tekee Windows-koneessa. Linuxissa pitää katsoa se tosiaan on FAT.
<Thaurwylth> No siis miksi ei laittaisi Windows-koneessa NTFS, jos se vain suinkin on mahdollista? Kyselin oikeastaan juuri siksi, onko siihen jotakin periaatteellista korteista tai tableteista johtuvaa syytä, että ei ole mahdollista.
<tale> Thaurwylth: On se mahdollista.
<netman87> tekstieditori ohjelmointiin? X:n päälle?
<netman87> käyttänyt aikaisemmin gedittiä linuksilla ja notepad++ windowssilla
<netman87> nanolla yleensä päätteessä eli suomeksi en ymmärrä vi:n sielunelämää... osaan poistua kyllä siitä editorista alle vartin
<netman87> niin ja jos ois vielä minimaalinen tai saisi konffattua minimaaliseksi käyttöliittymältään
<Thaurwylth> No miksei Gedit piisaa? Hihii.
<Thaurwylth> Ei mene kyllä minimaaliskategoriaan, niin kuin ei varmaan Vikään, mutta Emacs sitten?
<netman87> en tiedä. kävin tuossa ubuntun offtopicissa ja testiin sublime, editra ja ehkä viel jotain muita kunhan saan tsekattua
<Thaurwylth> Mainittakoon rehellisyyden nimissä, että ei miulla ole hajuakaan muista vaihtoehdoista kuin suoraan karvalakkivetona Geditissä kirjoittaminen ja sitten Vi/Emacs.
<netman87> editra sitte päättää kaatua jos hiirellä yritän liikuttaa tabeja
<Thaurwylth> Onpa sikamaista!
<netman87> miten ihmeessä ne kehtaa pyytää sublimestä 70 dollaria
<nonix4> Alkaa vähitelleen nyppiä unattended-upgrades yhdistettynä useamman partition koneeseen... kun saa vähän väliä tehdä aptitude purge linux-image-...-generic:in, jotka kestävät luokkaa 10 minuuttia per image kun tuo kutsuu grub-probe:a järkyttävän monta kertaa ja vielä täysin turhaan. Pitäisi moinen O(n^3) korvata O(1) toteutuksella... ts. poistetun imagen tilalle esim. 0-kokoinen tiedosto ja grub:iin/ym 0-kokoisten suo
<ansa> jos ei oo muita käyttiksiä jotka tarttis saada grubin boottivalikoihin niin os-prober :n poisto ainakin nopeuttaa
<Mikaela> isommissa muistikorteissa on nykyään ollut exFAT, mutta Linuxilla tarvitsee asentaa joitakin paketteja ennenk uin se toimii
<Thaurwylth> Oho, mikäs on homma tämmöinen?
<Echramath> Onko siinä taas joku saamarin patentti?
<ansa> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ExFAT
<mjr> joo, microsoft kehitti exfatin flash-optimoidummaksi ja vähän fattia modernimmaksi (ei toki vaikeeta), patentoi sen taivaisiin ja sit, mikä pahinta, onnistui lobbaamaan sen mukaan sdxc-spekseihin
<mjr> exfat-fuse -paketilla sen saa kyllä toimimaan linuxissa, mutta tosiaan on syytä tiedostaa erit. jos käyttää bisneksissä että ms haluaa suojelurahoja siitä
<StockAntenna> taas uusi kampitus vapaille käyttiksille kunhan tuo leviää muistien kasvaessa standardiksi
<mjr> joo, ms hoiti kyl homman kotiin
<StockAntenna> milloin lie patentti raukeaa
<StockAntenna> 2020-luvulla?
<mjr> jos maailma olis reilu, sd-konsortio olis vaatinut vapaata käyttöä jos kerta ottavat speksiin, mutta eipä niitä kiinnosta
<mjr> en nyt löydä tarkkoja mutta ballparkkia arvioivat tuolla :https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8444866
<mjr> Nope. For the dates this was filed, length goes from filing date. Depending on how dangerous you want to be, you could argue it expires anywhere from 2024-2028.
<ansa> luultavasti isommat laitevalmistajat halusivatkin että on tuommoinen kilpailuneste markkinoille tuloon
<mjr> en ihmettelis
<Thaurwylth> Mutta edelleen on totta, että niissä voi olla myös NTFS?
<mjr> joo kyllä niille korteille voi laittaa ihan minkä fs:n haluaa toki
<mjr> mut random-sdxc-vehje luultavimmin osaa/haluaa exfattia
<Thaurwylth> Niin siis totean toistamiseen, että kyseessä olisi Windows-tabletti.
<mjr> ah, en nähnyt tuota alkuperäistä kysymystä
<ansa> en liioin :-P
<Thaurwylth> Kävipä muuten sumean hyvä tuuri, että aikoinaan ostin kameraan sattumalta alle 32 GB SD-kortin.
<Thaurwylth> Ei liity puolestaan tuohon tablettiin, siihen tulevaan korttiin tai alkuperäiseen kysymykseen.
<mjr> en mä tiedä mitä microsoft tukee, luulis että ntfs toimis mutta *shrug*
<Mikaela> ymmärtääkseni Windows phone tukee FAT32 ja exFAT
 * Mikaela katoaa nyt kauppaan, muttei muutenkaan puhunut paljon
<Thaurwylth> Völuspá taitaa loppua sanoihin: "Olen puhunut paljon, nyt tahdon kuolla." Ja ennen kuin joku anaalinen liikaa innostuu tuosta väitteestä, niin on todellakin niin, että tämän käännöksen oikeellisuus on kyseenalainen.
<StockAntenna> WP ei siis tue NTFS?
<Thaurwylth> Tosin eikös nykyään Windows 10 Mobile - ainakin väittävät, että sen nimi ei ole enää Phone - ole hyvin pitkälle sama kuin pöytäkoneversio?
<StockAntenna> näinhän ne väittävät
<Thaurwylth> Ainakin: emphasizes a larger amount of integration and unification with its PC counterpart.
<Thaurwylth> No, sen näkee sitten.
<Thaurwylth> No, kunhan sen alkuperäisen SSD-median partitiota pääsee lennosta säätämään WIndowsin puolelta, niin olen tyytyväinen. Oli se sitten samanlainen eli erilainen mobiiliversiona noin muuten.
<StockAntenna> tuohan on näemmä luotu systeemeihin, joissa NFTS ei ole "sopiva"
<Thaurwylth> Katsoin Wikipediasta; mitä tarkoittaa due to data structure overhead?
<Tomin> suoraan suomennettuna tietorakenteiden hukkaatilan takia/vuoksi. tietorakenteet vie itsekin jonkin verran tilaa, joten siitä aiheutuu hukkatilaa, jota ei voi käyttää hyötytiedolle
<jjo> yleensä kai noilla pienillä flässimuisteilla yritään välttää journaloivien tiedostojärjestelmien käyttöä muutenkin
<Thaurwylth> Ai niin, muuten, miten se meni se vanha viisaus, kannattaako samassa fyysisessä mediassa olla useita eri osia alustettuna eri tiedostojärjestelmiin?
<Thaurwylth> Menenpä tästä ==>
<Maakuth> jos on hyvä syy, niin miksipä ei. useamman käyttöjärjestelmän käyttö voisi olla yksi
<Thaurwylth> Mjoo, tässä tapauksessa varmaan todennäköisin valinta on se, että NTFS-mediaan tehdään myöhemmin yhteen osaan päälle Ext[n].
#ubuntu-fi 2015-10-09
<Thaurwylth> Aihe: LXDE, josta tiedän: en mitään. Sisältääkö tuo tai tarkoituksella ei sisällä näitä: Mplayer, Totem, jokin kolmaskin miulla oli mielessä, mutta unohdin, no nuo kaksi ainakin.
<Echramath> onko siihen käytännössä muuta GUIta kuin SMplayer?
<elias_a> Thaurwylth: Ymmärtääkseni LDXE työpöytänä ei ole mitenkään sidoksissa tai olematta sidoksissa noihin softiin.
<elias_a> Eikös ne ole distron paketoijan valintoja?
<Thaurwylth> No entäs Lubuntu käyttiksenä?
<elias_a> Thaurwylth: En nyt muista mitä noissa lasten käyttämissä höyrykoneissa (vanha rauta) on, mutta kaikki tarpeet on täytetty Lubuntullakin.
<elias_a> Koita. Sillähän se selviää.
<Echramath> Kiinnostaako sua nyt siis imagen sisältö, samat ubuntupaketithan se syö
<elias_a> Echramath: Se on sitten eri asia mitä softia LDXE:ssä on järkevää ajaa.
<Thaurwylth> Kysymys lähti oikeastaan tämän tsekkaamisesta: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LXDE#Software_components   Tuosta päättelin, että tietyistä asioista on erikseen valittu, ovatko ne LXDE mukana vai eivät. Lubuntun osalta laajemmin sama.
<elias_a> Thaurwylth: Nuo ovat sen ikkunointijärjestelmän komponentteja. Se on eri asia kuin distron sisältämät softat. Jos haluat kurkata etukäteen, repoista saa kurkattua. Minä en osaa sitä kovin hyvin, mutta joku voinee auttaa.
<elias_a> Minä turaisin Live-tikun ja kokeilisin sillä - etenkin kun live-asennuksellekin softien asennus sujuu samoin kuin muutenkiin.
<Thaurwylth> Sitten siirtyminen ihan muuhun asiaan eli Ubuntu Studioon. Hokasin, että siinä on näemmä nykyään XFCE. Eikös tuo ole tavallaan aika hurja valinta? Mielikuva siis on, että XFCE on kevytjärjestelmä ja Ubuntu Studion on kai olla kaikista hurjin ja pähein mediamyllysysteemi, mitä Ubuntu-perhe päällään kantaa. Korjauksia otetaan vastaan.
<Maakuth> http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/lubuntu-desktop tuolta näkyy mitä lubuntuun vähintään kuuluu
<Thaurwylth> Mjahans, kiitoksia.
<Maakuth> asennusmedialla voi olla varmaan jotain muutakin, jos noiden lisäksi mahtuu
<Thaurwylth> Vai onko tuolla vaihdoksella - ennen oli GNOME osana Studio-projektia, hm? - varauduttu siihen, että nykyään ihmiset harrastavat mediatuotantoa enemmän ja enemmän aivan totaalisen nuhaisilla mobiililaitteilla?
<elias_a> Thaurwylth: Sulla on mielestäni koko ajan virheellinen perusajatus.
<elias_a> Thaurwylth: Ajattelet, että jos on pähee asiassa x, pitäisi olla muillakin tavoilla pähee ja viimeinen dingdong ja blingbling.
<Maakuth> varmaan multimediatuotantoon paras työpöytä on sellainen joka sitä parhaiten tukee, tai kenties on vähiten tiellä
<Maakuth> jälkimmäiseen on ainakin helppo kuvitella xfce:n osuvan
<elias_a> Ubuntu Studion päheys on sitä, että siinä on matalalatenssinen kernel, hyvin valitut softat, jotka tekevät sen mitä pitääkin ja kaikki ylimääräinen on poissa.
<elias_a> Tietty jos moinen alkaa ahdistaa, voi aina siirtyä wintööttiin. :D
<Iltsu> joo vähiten tiellä
<Iltsu> Ubuntu studiossahan on sitä mediatuotantoo varten kernelissä jotaa erikoista realtime -palikkaa
<Echramath> No mplayer nyt tunnetusti on nopein soittamaan mitä tahansa, jos se on kriteeri
<Echramath> Pystynyt joskus mopokoneella katsomaan jotain mikä lagaa muilla softilla
<r1k1_> win 3
#ubuntu-fi 2015-10-10
<netman87> sanokaapa saanko jotenkin katsottua paljonko kone liikuttelee dataa verkon yli?
<ninnnu> iftop
<netman87> osaakohan se vaan vastata mulle johonkin käskyyn suoraan määrät
<netman87> niinku: bw -> down 43mbps up 13mbps
<ninnnu> emt
<ninnnu> mä oon käyttäny sitä vain kun on tarvinnu kattoa että mihin puhutaan ja kuinka paljon
<netman87> itse tahtoisin lisätä i3status outputtiin vaan kaistankäytön
<Maakuth> bwm-ng:tä oon itse käytellyt
<Maakuth> bwm-ng -o plain -c 1 näyttäis tuottavan ihan hyödyllisen näkymän
<netman87> Maakuth, kiitoksia :)
<netman87> oisko kellään ideoita mitä yrittää jos abit ip35-e tuntuu muuten toimivan mutta cpu tuuletin ei lähde pyöriin eikä buuttaa oikein jos usb paikoilla "usb legacy" tila ja usb muisti josta yrittää buuttia
<Echramath> vOv suurenna heatsinkiä kunnes et tarvi prossutuuletinta
<netman87> kytkin cpu coolerin ihan sysfanin paikalle ja disabloin varoituksen
<netman87> jännä kyllä että se välillä saa cpu paikankin käyttöön... nakkasin siihen toisen jäähyn kiinni että nään jos se yrittää pyöritellä siinä tuuletinta
<netman87> okei toi usb buutti toimii :D mutta cräshää biossinki jos tolle antaa mun linukas tekemän tikun :D
<r1k1_> mites terminaalin saa toiseen ikkunaan tms eri unikoodeilla /utf-8 ?
<r1k1_> onko ideoita
<Echramath> Siis miten?
<r1k1_> moom
<r1k1_> niin*
<Echramath> Eikun mihin tarkalleen pyrit
<r1k1_> että saan toisen terminaalin suomi utf8 ja toisen jenkki utf 8
<Echramath> Siis haluatko eri näppisleiskan
<Echramath> Eihän muuten oli eri unicodeja, se on koko unicoden idea
<r1k1_> työjutuissa menee jenkki utf avulla päivämäärät sekaisin palvelimet taas ei tykkää suomi utf
<r1k1_> olen nyt jenkki utf ja hhyvin toimii mm äpåålöåpl
<Echramath> Niin niin se eri locale
<r1k1_> jep
<r1k1_> asettelun lataa ihan sudo loadkeys fi
<r1k1_> mutta utf en tiedä
<r1k1_> en löytänyt myöskään googlesta toistaseks
<Echramath> Toimiiko se jos vain toteaa LANG=jotain
<r1k1_> hmm pitää katsoa -->
<Tomin> joskus ohjelmat tykkää LANG-ympäristömuuttujasta ja joskus LANGUAGE
<Thaurwylth> Eli pitääkö ne varmuuden vuoksi olla molemmat asetettuna?
<Tomin> käytännössä joo, ainakin miun kokemuksen mukaan
<puhuri> sitten yksittäisiä asioita voi ohjata LC_* -ympäristömuuttujilla http://pubs.opengroup.org/onlinepubs/7908799/xbd/envvar.html
<kimmo> Mikähän Realtekin usb-verkkopulikka ei tahdo oikein toimia?
<elias_a> Eikös ne toimivat olisi mielenkiintoisempia? :P
<elias_a> kimmo: Tarkoititko, että miksiköhän?
<elias_a> kimmo: Kerrohan tarkka tyyppi kertomalla mitä komento lsusb kertoo siitä laitteesta.
<kimmo> Joo siis miksiköhän. Lsusb sanoo:  Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTL8188CUS 802.11n WLAN
<kimmo> Hetken aikaa se toimii, mutta sitten se jämähtää.
<Echramath> (tahtoisin sanoa, että tuossa lukee jo syy)
<kimmo> Siis missä?
<ninnnu> Varmaan kohdassa Realtek
<kimmo> Se oli kyllä halpa, mutta siinä oli Linux-tuki, jota ei monesta pulikasta löytynyt.
<ninnnu> https://github.com/OpenELEC/OpenELEC.tv/issues/1871 luultavasti se tikku menee virransäästötilaan ja alkaa perseilee. Tästä ohjeet miten sen saa pois
<ninnnu> mulla oli yhdessä läppärissä sama vamma, tosin eri piiri
<Echramath> Emmä kyllä oikeasti tiedä vaikka realtekit olisi nykyään hyviäkin.
<ninnnu> ja sen sijaan että teet jotain .config/modprobe.d-hakemistoa niin laita /etc/modprobe.d.hen
<ninnnu> Echramath: mä luulen että verkkolaitteissa ei ole voittavaa valmistajaa
<Echramath> Kauan sitten vannoimme 3COMiin kuin kiveen, mutta se taisi olla uskonto
<jjo> 3com ja intel olivat aikoinaan kovia verkkopuolella
<jjo> intel on kyllä vieläkin
<Echramath> Tosin voi veljet, koneessa kaksi 3c509:sia ja se konffausohjelma a) toimii vain dossista b) jos koneessa on yksi kortti
<kimmo> Mitäs uutta on 14.04:ssä?
<tathhu> Unity 7.x.y? :P
<tathhu> Vai xy
<mjr> ahh, 3c509
<mjr> niitä on käytetty
<kimmo> Kannattaako asentaa Windows ja Ubuntu rinnakkain?
<Echramath> Jaa-a, sulla on aina väärä käyttis käynnissä
<tathhu> Tuo :D
<Echramath> Mä en kyllä käytä Windowsia enää kuin rahasta
<kimmo> Mulla pyörii Ubuntu VM-waressa.
<Echramath> Mutta joo toi on vähän klassinen kysymys, riippuu mitä tekee
<Echramath> Joskus mulla oli Windowsissa asennettuna tasan tarkkaan selain, Putty ja yksi (1) autosimulaattori
<kimmo> Mistä hakemistosta voisi tutkia vähän sitä usb-pulikkaa?
<mjr> riippuu aika paljon joo
<mjr> mä laittaisin windowsin korkeintaan virtuaalikoneeseen ja siihenkin vasta kovin hyvästä syystä, mutta mä olen mä
<kimmo> Onko Ubuntussa mitään valittamista?
<mjr> joo
<kimmo> No mitä?
<mjr> jos nyt päältä ottais niin olis kiva että bugeja korjattais paremmin kun niitä ilmoitetaan
<kimmo> Onko täällä ketään ohjelmoijaa paikalla?
<Mikaela> ja jos bugeja ilmoitetaan olisi kiva jos niitä ei suljettaisi siksi, että kukaan ei sano mitään
<Echramath>  Mun äänikortti oli aikanaan rikki pari vuotta putkeen Pulseaudiossa
<Tomin> mjr: samaa mieltä, alkanu kiinnostamaan jakelun vaihto muistakin koneista kuin omistani
<mjr> varsinkin jos ongelma on fiksattu jo (esim. uudemmassa softaversiossa)
<Echramath> Miten toi bisnespuoli muuten nykyään menee
<Echramath> Tuottaako siellä joku systeemi oikein rahaakin niille
#ubuntu-fi 2015-10-11
<Thaurwylth> Miulla on semmoinen kutina, että anglosfäärimaassa toimivan ei-julkisen firman taloudesta ei kyllä pysty kukaan sanomaan juuta eikä jaata. Eli tuskinpa sitä saadaan koskaan selville, hmh?
#ubuntu-fi 2016-10-10
<FinKsu> Öö toimiiks tää?
<FinKsu> Käytän ekaa kertaa IRC:tä
<FinKsu> Jos joku vastais nii oisin vakuuttunu
<elias_a> Vastaan
<FinKsu> Jee!
<elias_a> Toimii
<FinKsu> Tää toimi
<elias_a> Kysy!
<FinKsu> Ja onks tää Ubuntun?
<ninnnu> on
<FinKsu> öö joo-o... Mul ois onklema: yks peli mitä haluun pelata firefoxilla vaatii Flash Player 11.7 ja mul on 11.2. En halusi asentaa Chromee
<elias_a> Jätä pelaamatta. :P
<FinKsu> nöy
<elias_a> Mitään flässiä käytetä! :P
<Laodikea> No tulihan se Ainoa Oikea(tm) neuvo sieltä
<FinKsu> Onks mun pakko oikeesti asentaa Chrome?
<elias_a> No oikeestaan se Chrome tai Chromium on helpoin ratkaisu.
<mjr> melko pakko noilla spekseillä
<elias_a> Syy: Adobe perseilee Flashin linux-tuen kanssa.
<Laodikea> http://askubuntu.com/questions/310932/newest-flash-problem
<mjr> chromium on joo optio mutta siihenkin tarvii kaivaa chromesta se flash-palikka
<FinKsu> Ekaks toi mun peli sano et pitää asentaa 11.2. Menin tekee sen mut nyt se vaatii tietysti 11.7 :(
<FinKsu> No, nyt on Chrome asennettuna ja peli näyttää toimivan
<FinKsu> Miten voisin saaha Hearthstonen Ubuntulle? Onko mitään keinoo?
<Laodikea> Tästä ohjelmasta vois olla apua: https://www.linux.fi/wiki/Wine
<mjr> jotkut on tiettävästi saanu sen toimimaan winellä : https://www.reddit.com/r/hearthstone/comments/4wf5k1/hearthstone_on_ubuntu_1604/
<FinKsu> Tiiän ton Winen mut en nyt ekaks lähtis sitä kokeilee. Kyl jotaki esim. Mine-Imator (kyllä) oon saanu toimimaan
<mjr> toi voi olla suoraviivaisempi: https://www.reddit.com/r/hearthstone/comments/4nv7g7/psa_hearthstone_works_on_ubuntu_1604_with/
<elias_a> On se vaikiaa elämä!
<mjr> no se on se mitä ekaks ja vikaks lähtään kokeileen, ellei sit halua virittää virtuaalikonetta johon tarvii asentaa windows itsessään
<mjr> kun ei siitä taida natiivi-linux-versiota olla
<FinKsu> Miks Ubuntu on ton Päätteen takii nii monimutkane? Ei noissa sudo apt-{jotain} komennoissa kestä opetella ku 5 min
<ninnnu> tai sitten ajaa Android-emulaattorissa/virtuaalissa tonttupasianssin Android-versiota ":D"
<FinKsu> Ja muutenhan sitä en ite käytä
<ninnnu> monilla on kammo kaikkeen joka liittyy johonkin maagisiin tekstikomentoihin ympäristössä jossa ei ole mitään hiirellä klikkailtavaa
<FinKsu> Eli pelkää tekstiä ja tykkää että on GUI?
<ninnnu> suunnilleen. Pääte ei ihan hirveesti anna vinkkejä että mihin suuntaan mennä jos haluu saada jotain tehdyksi
<FinKsu> ookke
<FinKsu> has left
<ninnnu> (Tää ny on vain arpa, mä suoritan valtaosan peruskäytöstä päätteessä)
<FinKsu> Miten Saan Ubuntulle Unity web Playerin?
<mjr> winen avulla, evt miten hyvin toimii: http://pipelight.net/cms/plugin-unity-webplayer.html
<FinKsu> Oon yrittäny, ei toiminu
<Laodikea> mihinkäs tyssäsi toiminta?
<mjr> otitko huomioon "You will need to use an user agent switcher on many websites to get around the unsupported platform checks (most websites will tell you to install unity3d although it is enabled)."
<FinKsu> Otin ja kokeilin jopa tutoriaalin kanssa
<mjr> ei sit
<FinKsu_> että? oisko ratkasuu?
<mjr> kannattaa ehkä kysyä joltain pipelight-foorumeilta tarkempien tietojen kanssa että millä tavalla ei toimi
<FinKsu_> ookkei
<FinKsu_> siirrynpä sinne siis seuraavaks (eli huomenna)
#ubuntu-fi 2016-10-11
<FinKsu> Miten saan Unity Web Playerin Ubuntu 16.04:lle? (Firefox)
<Laodikea> mitä kaikkea olet tänään yrittänyt?
<FinKsu> En mitään tänään
<Laodikea> Joo, tämäkin ohje näyttää olevan vuodelta 2014: http://wiki.unity3d.com/index.php/Running_Unity_Web_Player_on_Linux_using_Pipelight
<FinKsu> Ei enään mittään, sain toimimaan
<Laodikea> Millä lähti toimimaan?
<FinKsu> Ai miks kysyt?
<Laodikea> No jos joku muu kysyy samaa joskus myöhemmin
<Laodikea> niin tietää silloin, mitä voi ehdottaa ratkaisuksi
<FinKsu> Piti mennä Firefoxin about:config sivulla  ja lisäsin stringin general.platform.override ja laitoin siihen valueks Win32 ja sit asensin User Agent Overrider josta valitsin Windows / IE 11
<FinKsu> Toi siis on vaan Firefoxille, ei toimi esim. Chromeen
<Laodikea> Aivan, kiitos tiedosta!
<FinKsu> eipä mittään
<hahlo> mikä toi unity webplayer on?
<Laodikea> joku kikkare, jolla pyörittää 3D-mediaa selaimessa
<hahlo> ah ok
<Laodikea> Ilmeisesti joku Angry birds-peli on toteutettu sillä toimivaksi ja varmaan muutakin
<FinKsu> Unohin sanoo et ekaks pitää asentaa pipelight ja sit tehä komento sudo pipelight-plugin --enable unity3d
<Laodikea> Jeps, käytännössä noudattaa tän linkin ohjeita: http://pipelight.net/cms/plugin-unity-webplayer.html
<Laodikea> oho, ehti lähteä
<Laodikea> No, mjr linkkasi siis oikean ohjeen eilen.
#ubuntu-fi 2016-10-13
<kryyni> Päivää.
<Laodikea> päivää
<kryyni> Tässä olen asentelemassa uutta käyttöjärjestelmää (=vaihtamassa Linux Mintista Ubuntuun). Kone kun ei ole kovin tehokas (E8500 C2D/5GB DDR2 ne tärkeimmät) ja Gnome-pöydällä Ubuntun sivuilla ilmoitetaan että 1,5GB RAM on minimi. Miten tuo suhtautuu noihin spekseihin? Toimiiko jouhevasti vai onko kyseessä sama kuin Microsoftin "Minimum requirements for Win7" että toimii 512MB:lla?
<kryyni> Olen aiemmin käyttänyt Ubuntua (koodarina), mutta n. 5 vuotta sitten.
<Laodikea> Pari vuotta sitten kokeilin Ubuntua 2 Gt:n RAM-määrällä, asensin lubuntu-desktopin vajaan 30 minuutin käytön jälkeen
<kryyni> Ainaki mitä lyhyt kokemus itellä on, niin tuolla Unity-pöydällä on "toimiva" jo 2 gigalla. Gnomesta puhuvat, että syö enempi
<Laodikea> hidasteli silloin ainakin huomattavasti, saattoi toki olla jotain muutakin pielessä kuin vain niukka työmuistin määrä
<kryyni> Kone tulee peruskäyttöön (=harrastelijamainen web-ym. koodaus, videoiden kattelu, nettisurffaus, citrix ym.)
<kryyni> Eli todennäkösesti "koodaus" tarkottaa PHP/Perl ja ehken Java jos potku riittää
#ubuntu-fi 2016-10-14
<FinKsu> Apua! Feilas päivitys Ubuntu 16.10 versioon!
<FinKsu> Auttakaa
<FinKsu> Miten voi downgradee?
<Laodikea> Hmm... Ota varmuuskopiot ja asenna 16.10 tai 16.04 uusiksi
<Laodikea> voit toki kertoa tarkemmin, mikä siinä failasi
<FinKsu> Kävi tosi pahasti
<Laodikea> eli?
<Laodikea> Paha vaikutelma ei vielä ole katastrofi
<FinKsu> lagailee, väitää versiota 16.04:ks ja 16.10:ks sit se ei anna asentaa mitään ppata tää niinku on rikki ja virheilmotuksii tulee kokajan
<FinKsu> asetukset ei toimi
<Laodikea> Jeps, voi niiden virheilmoitusten perusteella lähteä etsimään netistä, mitä voisi tehdä, mutta itsellä palaisi pinna ja asentelisin järjestelmän uusiksi
<FinKsu> Millä kantsis ottaa varmuuskopio?
<Laodikea> En mä tiedä mikä on kannattavin vaihtoehto, mutta käynnistäisin koneen siltä Ubuntu-asennustikulta ja valitsisin asennuksen sijaan vaihtoehdon kokeilla asentamatta
<FinKsu> miks
<Laodikea> sitten sitä kautta siirtäisin tiedostot ulkoiselle kiintolevylle/verkkolevylle/USB-muistitikulle
<FinKsu> yks ongelma: ei oo muistitikkuu ja ajan ubuntuu ulkoselt kovalevylt
<Laodikea> jännä
<Laodikea> Ubuntun asennuksen yhteydessähän voi valita säästää omat tiedostot, jos asennusohjelma tunnistaa, että koneella on jokin aiempi Ubuntu-asennus
<FinKsu> taino on mul yks muistitikku
<Laodikea> Mutta voihan siltä ulkoiselta levyltä siirtää ne ei-ulkoiselle levylle, Google Driveen tai mihin ikinä
<FinKsu> millä ohjelmalla voin tehä helposti bootattavan muistitikun?
<Laodikea> Ubuntulla?
<FinKsu> joo
<Laodikea> http://askubuntu.com/questions/372607/how-to-create-a-bootable-ubuntu-usb-flash-drive-from-terminal
<Laodikea> tuossa on komentorivi tapa, sitten on Ubuntun oma ohjelma "käynnistyslevyn luonti" tai sitten voi ladata netistä Unetbootinin
<Laodikea> https://unetbootin.github.io/ tai tän saa ihan sudo apt-get install unetbootin, mutta jos ei apt-get toimi, niin ei
<FinKsu> toi käynnistyslevyn luonti enkunkielises ubuntus?
<Laodikea> startup disk creator
<Laodikea> veikkaan
<FinKsu> löyty
<Laodikea> joo, muistin oikein
<FinKsu> mun koneen omal kovol on iso tiedosto nii otan sen sieltä enkä lataa uusiks
<Laodikea> sillä säästää aikaa
<FinKsu> noni nyt se löyty
<FinKsu> toi lagi muute saattaa johtuu uudest näyttiksen ohjaimest joka tuli ku päivitin
<Laodikea> Aivan mahdollista
<FinKsu> onks se sitte tos 16.04 versios vai ei?
<Laodikea> Sullahan oli aiemmin 16.04 ja se toimi, ja sitten päivitit 16.10, eikä toiminut enää, niin 16.04:n mukana tulee toimiva ajuri?
<Laodikea> Tuon kysymyksen vastauksissa todetaan, ettei päivityksen palauttaminen ole käytännössä kovin mahdollista: http://askubuntu.com/questions/49869/how-to-roll-back-ubuntu-to-a-previous-version
<FinKsu> oon käyny kattoo ku etin sitä juttuu
<Laodikea> hyvä
<FinKsu> "6 000 tiedostoa jäljellä"
<Laodikea> Voi perjantai-lauantai yön näinkin viettää
<FinKsu> siis ku teen zip tiedostoo mihin laitan kaiken mitä haluun varmasti säilyttää
<FinKsu> enää VAIN 2 712 tiedostoo
<FinKsu> ja siiehn se myös jääty
<Laodikea> puoleksi minuutiksi?
<FinKsu> öö joo...
<FinKsu> ehkä
<Laodikea> suli sitten myös aika nopeasti :)
<FinKsu> Toivottavasti koko ei oo yli 15 Gt :D
<Laodikea> Eiköhän sen kohta näe
<FinKsu> en ihan uskois että sen kohta näkee
<FinKsu> Mikäköhän ois seuraava päivitys minkä uskallan asentaa?
<FinKsu> Ehkä seuraava LTS?
<Laodikea> 16.04 on LTS-versio, eli Long Time Support, sitä tuetaan 5 vuotta
<Laodikea> seuraavaan LTS-versioon voi joo päivittää, mutta ei siihenkään ole takuuta, että se toimisi
<FinKsu> Taitaa olla 18.04 se seuraava LTS?
<Laodikea> Itse tein niin, että 14.04:ää käytin kesään asti ja sitten asensin koko järjestelmän uusiksi 16.04:ään
<Laodikea> Joo, 2 vuoden välein julkaistaan LTS-versioita
<FinKsu> Ymmärsin oikein ku katoin versioita releases.ubuntu.com
<Laodikea> Uusin Ylen vikasietotila-podcast kertoi tämän käyttöjärjestelmän säännönmukaisen uudelleenasennuksen olevan ihan käytäntökin: http://yle.fi/aihe/artikkeli/2016/10/10/vikasietotila-19-tor-salaus-harhautus
<Laodikea> en kyl enää muista kuka tietoturvaguru sitä harrastaa, mutta siinä on pointtinsa
<FinKsu> Miktä noi ihmeen Ubuntu {jotain} tai {jotain}buntu on?
<ninnnu> variantteja
<FinKsu> Ja ne on..?
<ninnnu> Käytännössä eri työpöytäympäristöjä ja eri oletusastuksia
<ninnnu> Laodikea: Mä teen distropäivitykset aina puhtaina päivityksinä, en välttämättä tietoturmasyistä vaan ihan koska silloin sattuu vähiten nenään
<ninnnu> *puhtaina asennuksina
<ninnnu> Kun on erillinen /home niin se ei oo edes erityisen perseestä
<ninnnu> tietty seuraava askel olisi joku Ansible-konffi tms. joka päräyttäis puhtaan asennuksen aina tiettyyn tilaan tietyillä softilla
<FinKsu> Hetkinenn...
<Laodikea> Joo, samasta "en halua, että nenään sattuu"-syystä en tehnyt LTS->LTS, vaan puhtaan asennuksen
<Laodikea> mulla ei tosin ole erillistä /homea, joten kyllä siihen säätöön jonkin verran meni aikaa.
<FinKsu> Nä tiiän mitä köy jos ajaa ubuntuu ulkoselt kovalevylt ja ottaa sen irti. sovellukset eibtoimi kunnolla, ne ei köynnisty, ja tekstin sijasta on vain neliöitä
<FinKsu> Mäpä taidan jättää tän homman myöhempään (noin 12h)
<Laodikea> Okei
#ubuntu-fi 2016-10-15
<FinKsu> Onko Ubuntu MATE hyvä?
<FinKsu_> Nii Onks se Ubuntu MATE hyvä?
<Tomin> ei kokemusta, mutta MATE-työpöytä perustuu vanhaan Gnome 2 -työpöytään, joka on ollut yksi niistä suurista työpöydistä. Ts. Gnome 2:lla on ollut suuri kehittäjäjoukko ja paljon koodia. MATElla on (käsittääkseni) verrattain pieni kehittäjäjoukko, joten en luottaisi siihen liikaa (en oikein usko, että pystyvät ylläpitämään niin isoa koodipohjaa). Itse tykkään Gnomen seuraajasta, Gnome 3 -työpöydästä. Tiedän kyllä ...
<Tomin> ... ettei se sovi kaikille, minulle taas ei sovi Unity.
<puhuri> gnome3 mulla kanssa, vaikka siinä onkin poistettu säätönippeleitä
<puhuri> melkein eniten kaipaan eri taustakuvaa eri työpöydille
<Mikaela> kysyjä taisi lähteä jo, mutta MATE on ollut täällä käytössä pitkään ongelmitta. Se käyttää nyt myös GTK3a, joka suututti jotkut
<FinKsu> Tää ingelma on tullu vieläki pahemmaks
<FinKsu> ongelma*
<FinKsu> Onks tääl ketää?
<tale> FinKsu: Mikä se ongelma on, autiuden lisäksi?
<FinKsu> Onko kellään muulla ollu ongelmaa Ubuntu 16.10:n kanssa?
<tale> FinKsu: Jaa-a, vaikea sanoa. Launchpadissä on vikailmoituksia, niistä näkisi niitä ongelmia.
<FinKsu> Mä joudun asentaa Ubuntun kokonaan uusiks koska ongelmat mitä tässä tuli
<tale> FinKsu: Ubuntu 16.04 voisi olla paremmin toimiva.
<FinKsu> No mähän sen asennan uusiks
<tale> FinKsu: Kirjoitit  Ubuntu 16.10.
<FinKsu> Kirjotin 16.10, mutta asennan 16.04 version
<FinKsu> Ongelmana mulla on 	lagailee, väitää versiota 16.04:ks ja 16.10:ks sit se ei anna asentaa mitään ppata tää niinku on rikki ja virheilmotuksii tulee kokajan ja asetukset ei toimi
<FinKsu> Ja taidan olla ainut jolla toi tapahtuu
<tale> FinKsu: Tee nuo samat siinä 16.04:ssä. Jos siinäkään ei toimi niin sitten epäilen sinun tekevän tuon tavalla tai toisella väärin.
<tale> FinKsu: Kannattaa selittää tarkkaan miten teet, niin ehkä saadaan neuvottua miten pitää tehdä.
<FinKsu> Mä asensin sen päätteestä (mulla oli ennen 16.04) komennolla sudo do-release-upgrade ja sit käynnistin koneen uusiks ja ongelmat alko
<tale> FinKsu: Menikö se päivitys ongelmitta? toisaalta, 16.10 ei taida vielä olla julkaistu, eli sen ei kuulukaan toimia vielä.
<FinKsu> Sehän julkastiin torstaina
<tale> FinKsu: Katos, niinpä teki.
<FinKsu> No yks error tuli mut jatko sitä asennusta / latausta
<hahlo> onko uusi ubuntu julkaistu?
<FinKsu> On
<hahlo> mulla vielä 16.04 :(
<FinKsu> Mulla tavallaan 16.10, tavallaan 16.04
<ninnnu> pitäs joskus saada aikaiseksi pyöräyttää 16.04 omaan atk:hon
<ninnnu> liian vanha ja väsynyt että jaksais seurata noita puolivuosittaisia
<FinKsu> Mäpä taidan nyt asentaa ton Ubuntun uusiks
<hahlo> vaihdoin sidin ubuntuun kun se julkaistiin, sidissä oli se hyväpuoli et se päivitty itsestään kokoajan
<hahlo> höh Etsitään uutta Ubuntu-julkaisua
<hahlo> Uutta julkaisua ei löytynyt
<hahlo> etsiikö vaan lts?
<Laodikea> asetuksistahan sen näkee
<Laodikea> asetukset->ohjelmistot ja päivitykset
<hahlo> ok
<hahlo> vain pitkäaikaistuen versioita :(
<Laodikea> siitähän sen voi vaihtaa
<hahlo> joo
<hahlo> yakkety näköjään poistaa 9 pakettia xenialista, ja kahta pakettia ei tue
<FinKsu> Mulle tuli Gallium 0.4 näytönohjaimen ajuriks, miten saan vanhaan takas?
<FinKsu> Ja paljo Ubuntu 16.10 tarvii ylimääräst tilaa? 500 Mt?
<FinKsu> Ja paljo Ubuntu 16.10 tarvii ylimääräst tilaa? 500 Mt?
<Laodikea> Jees, on nää viestit tullu perille :D
<Laodikea> Mä olen aina tehnyt release-päivitykset ohjelmistopäivitykset-ohjelmalla, joka on näyttänyt, paljonko tallenustilaa päivitys vaatii
<Laodikea> ja jos kirjoittaa päätteeseen lspci, ja katsoo rivin, jolla lukee "VGA compatible controller", näkee, mikä se näytönohjain on. Sillä tiedolla voi sitten etsiä sopivaa ajuria
<FinKsu> Mulla lukee "VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Atom Processor Z36xxx/Z37xxx Series Graphics & Display (rev 0e)"
<FinKsu> Eli mitä siinä tapauksessa pitäs ettii?
<Laodikea> Kirjoittaa googleen
<Laodikea> Intel Corporation Atom Processor Z36xxx/Z37xxx ubuntu
<Laodikea> näyttäis tulevan alkupäähän grafiikka-ongelmien kuvauksia
<FinKsu> Huomasin
<FinKsu> En löytäny
<Laodikea> mitä et löytänyt?
<FinKsu> Sitä mikä piti löytää. Ainakaa viel
<ninnnu> Totanoin
<ninnnu> Toimiiko uusi ajuri jollain tasolla huonommin tms. kuin vanha?
<FinKsu> En tiiä
<ninnnu> sitten unohda koko ajurihomma
<ninnnu> Ei ole Windows, ei tarvi tarkkuusklikkailla Googlesta oikeita ajureita
<ninnnu> Sulla tulee paketista suoraan suunnilleen niin hyvät kuin voi
<FinKsu> Mutta ei tuu. Siis tää on ihan p*ska
<ninnnu> Määrittele paska
<FinKsu> Toi Gallium 0.4 on ihan hirveen huono
<FinKsu> Ennen toimi hyvin, sitteku tuli Gallium nii huonosti meni
<ninnnu> Ensin sanot että et tiedä toimiiko ny huonommin, ja nyt sitten toimii jotenkin huonommin. Koitas ny päättää
<ninnnu> Sinänsä härö koska Intelin pitäs suunnilleen toimia parhaiten avoimilla ajureita (suljettujakaan ei ole)
<FinKsu> ninnnu Luulin et puhuit yleisesti etkä tästä
<ninnnu> Internet kyl on kovasti sitä mieltä että Gallium on Tulevaisuus
<FinKsu> Tulevaisuuden huonoin, myös tänki hetken
<Laodikea> FinKsu: ootko vielä asentanut ubuntua uusiksi, vai menetkö edelleen sillä hajonnella 16.10-päivityksellä?
<FinKsu> Edelleen samalla rikkinäisellä, uskon että mulla on sekasin xenial ja yakkety paketteja joka aiheuttaa suurimman osan ongelmista
<ninnnu> laita puhtaana asennuksena joko 16.04 tai 16.10 ja katellaan sitten uudelleen
<FinKsu> Mä nytten laitoin asentumaan jonku oudon päivityksen jossa tulee Ubuntu Base joka vie tilaa 500 Mt
<FinKsu> mitä?!?!?!? tää sanoo et tää on #ubuntu-ffl
<Tomin> Intel ja Gallium kuulostaa oudolta. Ettet vain käyttäisi llvmpipea
<ninnnu> meni jo
<Tomin> niinpä tietenkin
 * Tomin on aina myöhässä irc-keskusteluista
<Tomin> olisin vaan sanonut sitä, että Intelin ajuri on perinteinen Mesa-ajuri eikä se käytä Galliumia, joten varmaankin nyt on jostain syystä käytössä softakiihdytys (llvmpipe)
<Tomin> ja korjaantuu melko varmasti, kun asentaa ehjän järjestelmän :)
<Mikaela> syyttäisin enemmän tuota käyttäjää hyppimisestä
<FinKsu> Mie sain toimimaan Ubuntun kuten unelma!
<FinKsu> Siis version 16.10
<FinKsu> En asentanu Ubuntuu uusiks
<FinKsu> Ja vanha näytönohjaimen ajuri "Intel Bay Trail" tuli takas
<FinKsu> Kiitti kaikille jotka autto saamaan tän toimintaan!
<hahlo> tyytyväinen asiakas, helpdesk toimii
 * Akuli lukee lokin
<hahlo> toi finksu siis
<Akuli> joo
<Akuli> ai niin täällä täytyykin ajatella ennen kuin kirjoittaa koska loki... :D
<elias_a> Niin! Sucuelin!
<Laodikea> No, varsin vaikea sitä julkista logia on lukea
<elias_a> Ööö - miten niin?
<Laodikea> ensin valitsee päivän, siten kanavan
<Laodikea> ei kanavaa, sitten päivän
<Akuli> alin - alin - alin - ...
<Akuli> niin pääsee uusimpaan lokiin
<hahlo> mitenköhän ammattilogittajat kuten nsa greppailee logejaan
#ubuntu-fi 2016-10-16
<FinKsu> Tänää on ollu hiljasta
<FinKsu> mulle ilmeni ongelma
<FinKsu> Ubuntu ei käynnisty. Käytin Unity 8 mut se ei toiminu kunnolla nii jouduin sammuttaa koneen vortanapista ja nyt ei käynnisty
<FinKsu> Mä en enää käytä Ubuntuu kosk nää kokemukset mitä kävi
<elias_a> Höh.
<elias_a> Veikkaanpa että kiintolevy on tullut tiensä päähän.
<elias_a> Saahan sitä toki käyttöjärjestelmää syyttää. :P
<ninnnu> hienoa suorittamista ollu alusta loppuun..
<tale> Onneksi Ubuntun käyttö loppui niin ei tule enää tälle kanavalle.
<Iltsu> teil on ikävä asenne :D
<Iltsu> ei tommost saa tukikanaval sanoo ääneen, vaik kaikki sitä ajatteliki
<Iltsu> mun suosikki kohta oli ehdottomasti tää näyttisajurin vaihtuminen
<elias_a> Siis mikä?
<hahlo> joo kun katsoo netistä mitä kaupallisista helpdeskeistä kysytään, niin tää vielä pientä ja asiallista
<elias_a> Oonkos mä kertonut vuosien takaisen tapauksen kun olin suomi24:n modeemiyhteyspalvelun vastaava?
<elias_a> Yksi tosi hankala tapaus eskaloitiin lopulta mulle kun ei millään saatu yhteysasetuksia kuntoon. Kyse siis modeemisoittosarjapalvelusta.
<elias_a> Mulla meni melkein puoli tuntia sen asiakkaan kanssa ennen kuin tajusin että eihän sillä ole modeemia koneessa lainkaan.
<elias_a> Ei sitten riittänyt se cd-levy, jolla oli asetukset...
<Laodikea> Huh :D
<elias_a> Sitä ennen oli siis jo puhuttu yhteensä 1h 30min saman tyypin kanssa.
<hahlo> hehe just :)
<Iltsu> elias_a, :D
<Iltsu> elias_a, nokun tää kyseli et miten saa vanhan näyttisajuerin takas, muttei osannu sanoo mitä vikaa siin on, mut oli vakuuttunu et joku vika siinä on
#ubuntu-fi 2017-10-10
<kirvesAxe> hnngh. Kone jossa ei oo rullaa, touchpadia eikä scroll lockia, ja tarve valita useita soluja epäjatkuvasti isossa Libreoffice calc-sheetissä ":)"
<kirvesAxe> oisko tässä joku scrollausmoodi jossain...
<kirvesAxe> vai saiskohan oletus-virtualkeyboardilla scroll lockia päälle
<kirvesAxe> Hooh, Shift+F8 pelasti :)
#ubuntu-fi 2017-10-11
<Mirv> pitäis vissiin oikeasti opetella https://access.redhat.com/sites/default/files/attachments/rh_ip_command_cheatsheet_1214_jcs_print.pdf
<Mirv> huomasin ubuntu 17.04 vm:ssä että ifconfigia ei oletuasennuksessa!11
<inz> mää en muista minkä laitteen takia ite opettelin, jostain kuitenkin kans puuttu joko ifconfig tai route
<inz> tai ehkä molemmat
<Mirv> oon mä aina vähän opetellut mutta aina kun on löytynyt niin ifconfig ja route
<Mirv> jotta pakottaisi itseään niin pitäisi varmaan poistaa joka koneelta
<puhuri> itse siirryi mielelläni ip:n käyttöön linuxissa kun ei tarvinnut muistaa miten eroaa *BSD tai Solaris ifconfigit
<puhuri> ja "ip a" on aika lyhyt, "ip n" samoin lyhyempi kuin /usr/sbin/arp (jos ei ole roottina)
<ninnnu> oiskohan ollu Raspbian tms. josta puuttuu kans ifconfig. Sit asensin sen :P
<StockAntenna> ai tollainen korvaa noi ikiaikaiset tutut?
#ubuntu-fi 2017-10-12
<Talikka> Perhana kun en ole moneen viikkoon saanut ubuntu matella toimimaan ylen selkouutisia
<Talikka> täytyy varmaan kokeilla 64-bittistä versiota ja chromiumia, jospa siinä yle ja flash toimisi
<Mirv> alkaa olla mukava tämä kahvilatyösysteemi kotipalvelimella, kun on kahden hopin yli menevät porttiforwardit niin että localhostilta löytyy etäkoneen spice, ssh (sftp) ja vnc. käytännössä kuin kotiverkossa olisi miinus verkon nopeus.
<Mirv> hassua että kesti näin kauan ennen kuin automatisoin näin pitkälle
<Mirv> toisaalta 'ssh -tt' kesti hetken löytää
<Mirv> jonka avulla saa passphrasen kirjoitettua sinne välikoneelle lopullista yhdistämistä varten
<elias_a> Ai tuollainenkin on? Hyvä tietää!
<StockAntenna> enpäs ole aiemmin tavannut oikeaa kahvilatyöhenkilöä
<Mirv> elias_a: no jep, piti pari kertaa tavata googlea ennen kuin selvisi että "-tt" on eri asia kuin "-t" jne ja oli se silver bullet automatisointiin. lähes kaikki ohjeet välikoneen yli ssh:lla menemisestä lähtevät siitä neronleimauksesta että "luo SSH-avain jolle et anna passphrasea".. huoh
<puhuri> miksei avainforwardi riiitä?
<Mirv> tämä oli eka jonka sain toimimaan, avainforwardointiohjeet eivät ihan auenneet tähän omaan käyttötarkoitukseen.
<puhuri> itse olen käyttänyt kanssa SOCKS-forwardia (-D) + tsocks:ia VPN:n konfiguraationa
<Mirv> tällainen purkka on siis tämä joka toimaa oikein hyvin ssh -tt -L 4444:localhost:5907 -L 5910:localhost:5905 -L 5911:localhost:5906  [JULKINEN-IP] ssh -L 5907:localhost:444 -L 5905:localhost:5900 -L 5906:localhost:5901 [SISÄVERKONIP]
<puhuri> helpompi joissain kuin 'ssh one.oma ssh konesisalla' etenkin jos muuta kuin perus-ssh:ta pitää käyttää
<ansa> ProxyJump löytyy uudemmissa ssh:ssa, samoin ProxyCommand:lla voi tehdä hypyn jos sinne perimmäiselle kohdekoneelle löytyy avain
<puhuri> mutta toki tuokin toimii kun saa toimimaan :-)
<Mirv> mutta joo, jos lisään vielä -o ForwardAgent=yes niin tosiaan tulee tältä koneelta myös avain siihen toiseen ssh:hon. tarvitsee silti vähintään yhden -t:n toimiakseen
<Mirv> muuten tulee Pseudo-terminal will not be allocated.. eikä muuta
<Mirv> mutta joo, kiitos, tuon avulla myös jää se toisen passphrasen naputtelu pois jos on keyring auki
<Mirv> vielä voisi sitten socks-vaihtoehtoakin tutkia joskus tuon manuaalisemman porttipyörittelyn sijaan
<puhuri> kerrän siinäkin päädyin kahteen sisäkkäsieen SOCKS-forwardiin + porttiforwardiin mutta se olikin aika eksoottinen verkkojärjestely :-)
<puhuri> ControlMaster on kanssa ihan käytännöllinen jos joutuu käyttämään konetta, joissa ei voi vastapäähän laittaa avaimia
<Shadowbird1231> moi, mites voin koti koneiden välillä jakaa tiedostoja? kaikissa on ubuntu
<Laodikea> rsync?
<elias_a> Eikös jaetut kansiot olisi helppo ratkaisu?
<elias_a> Shadowbird1231: Onko joku koneista "päävarasto"?
<elias_a> Shadowbird1231: Tuolta liikkeelle: https://itsfoss.com/share-folders-local-network-ubuntu-windows/
<elias_a> Kas - tuollahan oli samalla tällainen uutinen: https://itsfoss.com/ubuntu-drops-32-bit-desktop/
<Tekno> hö
<Tekno> eikö ubuntun pitäny toimia hyvin vanhois tietokoneis
<Laodikea> eihän se ole toiminut hyvin enää yli viiteen vuoteen
<Laodikea> Lubuntu pelittää kyllä, mutta ei Ubuntu
<elias_a> Toimii se Ubuntu ilman PAE:ta jos vain muisti riittää
<StockAntenna> ohi on 32
<elias_a> Mutta 42 on ja pysyy!
<StockAntenna> se joo
<StockAntenna> tosin Ilkka Kanerva sanoi 42 v kansanedustajana oltuaan juuri että 42 on vain nro
<elias_a> Ei lasketa. Ainoa tosi lausuma, jonka Ilkka Kanerva on sanonut on "Siperia alkaa Salosta."
<ninnnu> elias_a: Jos prosessori ei tue PAEta niin Ubuntun asentaminen on ollu vähän hankalaa jo useamman vuoden
<elias_a> ninnnu: No on siellä se fakeroot.
<elias_a> Sen kuin vain boottaa nonpae-moodissa ja asentelee. No problem.
<elias_a> Sitä ei alkuun ollut kun kernel vaihdettiin sellaiseen, joka vaati PAE:n. Aika pian tuli sellainen kiertotie, jonka avulla asentaminen on mahdollista ilman PAE-tukea.
<ninnnu> Mä kai sit yritin asennusta just tuossa välivaiheessa
<ninnnu> ja sen jälkeen ei oo tarvinnu asentaa niin vanhoihin värkkeihin
<Shadowbird1231> kiitos!
<elias_a> Shadowbird1231: Toimiko?
<Tekno> HEP
<Shadowbird1231> joo, sain tiedostot toiselle koneelle
<elias_a> Shadowbird1231: Hyvä. Pysyhän kanavalla.
<elias_a> Tekno: Ja sinä lopetat sen huutamisen, jooko? :)
<Tekno> en
<elias_a> No lopetithan sinä. Kiitos!
<Tekno> nii
<Tekno> :DDDDö-
<Talikka> minä olen paljon tuskaillut pae-lipun puutteen takia joillain läppäreillä
<Talikka> yleensä olen saanut asennettua, mutta muutama läppäri on tullut vastaan joihin ei ole mikään ubuntu asentunut, vain windows tai puppy linux
<Tekno> Pöö
#ubuntu-fi 2019-10-07
<Echramath> Täällähän on samat ihmiset edelleen...
<Echramath> Piti tulla hakemaan jotain vastapainoa kun jouduin työkseni windowstukeen'
<kirvesAxe> vastaat vaan niille että "- - niin sinulle windowstukea"!
<kirvesAxe> eiku
